# New Polish Circular Swap



## lissa1307

OK...so the other circular nail polish swap is kind of dead and last I saw they were in the middle of a cycle of swaps (yes, I've been lurking). So I'm hoping to start up a new one for all us Insanely AWETASTICAL polish horders..um...I mean Collectors. I figure Nail Talk was a good place to post as it should receive more views...i.e. more participants, and it is related to nails.

How it works:

I will gather a list of people who want to participate and post the list here in this thread once we reach at least 10 people, and I will give a close date of approximately a week once that list is posted so any last minute sign-up can be added.I want to make sure we have at least 10 participating so we can have a good swap with lots of trades...it's just more fun! Please PM me to be added to the list. Names will appear in order of messages received.

Since I'm starting this I will pack up a box of pretties from my stash and send to the first person on the list with tracking. I will post a picture of what I put in the box.The first person (we will call them person A) will then go through the box, take what they want from it, add what they have and want to trade then post pictures of their taken and added items.So to protect privacy, person A will refer to our list of names or can PM me for person B's name and then PM them to get their address.I know it's an added step but some will be thankful to protect their privacy. This goes on until everyone has had a chance to make their swaps and the box makes it back to me to complete the circle.

General Rules:

I know there will be a lot of questions regarding fairness of trades as to polish brands/number of polishes. We are working on the honor system.You do participate at your own risk.

When you receive your box please document with two pictures minimum. One of taken Items, One of added items.(that also gets the rest of the participants hyped up for their impending box of goodies)

Please add at least the same number of items you took and be mindful of value (if you are trading a high end for a low end, be aware that some may see it as unfair,so use good judgement, maybe do a couple lower end for a high end). We certainly won't fault you if you want to add more, but we want a full box with a good variety to go to each participant.

You are not limited to only polishes, any nail care or nail art related item is welcome.

Polishes can be unused or gently used, what I mean by that is swatched/used once or twice, don't add any half used polishes from the 90's. Another judgement call here...think about what you want to find when you open the box up.

I do ask that each participant send with tracking. You can post it in the thread for all who want to track the movement of the pretties. Tracking only shows city and state, if it's a problem let the previous person know when you send your address to them.

Also, please package items properly. I understand sometimes the box may need to change because of the items in it, or damage to the box. If you do need to change packaging please repackage so everything makes it safely to the next in line.

Once you receive the box, please get it moving again within a week. Sometimes life happens, just let us know if something prevents timely shipping. 

Depending on interest we can make this an ongoing circular.

Let me know with a PM if you want in.


----------



## acostakk

Yay!


----------



## nikkimouse

I'm in!


----------



## DonnaD

Me too.  I can't wait!


----------



## NotTheMama

I'm in....yeah!!


----------



## chrysalis101

Yay! *happy claps*


----------



## pinkgemini

Me, me! Yay!


----------



## DonnaD

How coincidental is it that the other swap just opened up again?  I'm still in so it's all good.


----------



## DonnaD

Oh and how many people in the swap are you going to cap the number at?


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How coincidental is it that the other swap just opened up again?  I'm still in so it's all good.





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and how many people in the swap are you going to cap the number at?


  Too funny...nothing for a LOOOOONG time then they open again,lol.

I have 10 people signed up now so I will post that list of names today. I will also give a close date for sign ups. So the number of people isn't capped, just a minimum...but there will be a cut off date so that we can get started sooner than later


----------



## princessmayhem

Im in. Can't wait


----------



## lissa1307

Ok ladies...the list is here!

in the order of contact:

1.  acostakk

2.  nikkimouse

3.  DonnaD

4.  Pollysmom

5.  marilyn1908

6.  chrysalis101

7.  pinkgemini

8.  lovepink

9. princessmayhem

10. lissa1307 (box starter)

Sign-ups for round 1 will close on September 6th. So if anyone still wants to be added to our list for this round contact me with a PM before that date.

Participants will contact the person after them for their addy via PM..so # 1 will send to #2, #2 to #3 and so on until it makes it's way full circle back to me.

After September 6th no one else will be able to sign-up for this round, and on September 9th I will be mailing the starter box to #1, posting the picture of contents and the tracking number so everyone can follow the movements of the polish goodie box. This gives me a couple days to post the final list in case we get any more sign-ups, go through the stash, fill a box, and package it all up.

Please refer to original post for details and rules, or contact me.

ARE YOU ALL AS EXCITED AS I AM??!!??


----------



## DonnaD

Sounds good to me!  I just love a good swap!


----------



## Kristine Walker

Me me me!


----------



## lissa1307

*UPDATED:*

Ok ladies...the list is here!

in the order of contact:

1.  acostakk

2.  nikkimouse

3.  DonnaD

4.  Pollysmom

5.  marilyn1908

6.  chrysalis101

7.  pinkgemini

8.  lovepink

9. princessmayhem

10. Kristine Walker

11. lissa1307 (box starter)

Sign-ups for round 1 will close on September 6th. So if anyone still wants to be added to our list for this round contact me with a PM before that date.

Participants will contact the person after them for their addy via PM..so # 1 will send to #2, #2 to #3 and so on until it makes it's way full circle back to me.

After September 6th no one else will be able to sign-up for this round, and on September 9th I will be mailing the starter box to #1, posting the picture of contents and the tracking number so everyone can follow the movements of the polish goodie box. This gives me a couple days to post the final list in case we get any more sign-ups, go through the stash, fill a box, and package it all up.

Please refer to original post for details and rules, or contact me.

ARE YOU ALL AS EXCITED AS I AM??!!??


----------



## acostakk

I can't wait!


----------



## NotTheMama

I'm so excited!! I can't wait to see the pictures of all the pretties!!


----------



## Kristine Walker

I've started sorting out for swapping, full sizes and minis, brand new to 2 uses only. Personally I like minis because I rarely use up a full sized. So exited!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Only 5 Days until sign-ups close for this round, and 8 days until the starter box is mailed! 

I've begun setting up the starter box...

There are multiple brands of polish, topcoat, base coat, art supplies, hand care items...and I'm not done yet!

I need a bigger box,lol


----------



## Kristine Walker

I am so excited! Circular Swaps are my new addiction.


----------



## lissa1307

*UPDATED:*

in the order of contact:

1.  acostakk

2.  nikkimouse

3.  DonnaD

4.  Pollysmom

5.  marilyn1908

6.  chrysalis101

7.  pinkgemini

8.  lovepink

9. princessmayhem

10. Kristine Walker

11. sleepykat

12. FrostKitty

13. lissa1307 (box starter)

Sign-ups for round 1 will close on September 6th. So if anyone still wants to be added to our list for this round contact me with a PM before that date.

Participants will contact the person after them for their addy via PM..so # 1 will send to #2, #2 to #3 and so on until it makes it's way full circle back to me.

After September 6th no one else will be able to sign-up for this round, and on September 9th I will be mailing the starter box to #1, posting the picture of contents and the tracking number so everyone can follow the movements of the polish goodie box. This gives me a couple days to post the final list in case we get any more sign-ups, go through the stash, fill a box, and package it all up.

Please refer to original post for details and rules, or contact me


----------



## lissa1307

I boxed up the box today! Will be mailing on monday!

Don't forget if you haven't signed up yet that the sign-ups close on Friday the 6th of September!

Here's what's going in the box:


----------



## Kristine Walker

Squeeeee!!!!!!! Can't wait can't wait!  Oh, hopefully not a problem but Oct 2-6 I'll be unavailable.  I've set goodies aside and excited to pass them along to new homes.


----------



## FrostKitty

So much excitement!! I've been busy organizing my stash and am SHOCKED at the number of duplicates I have. I built a database to keep on my phone /ipad to reference to stop committing wanton acts of red nail polish hoarding. Daph


----------



## lissa1307

Today is the last day of signups! I will post the final list tomorrow morning. I will be mailing the starter box on Monday!


----------



## NotTheMama

I am so excited!! I was going through my stash last night pulling stuff out to put in the box...and I'm # 4 on the list...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

FINAL LIST!!

Sign ups for round one are closed!

1.  acostakk

2.  nikkimouse

3.  DonnaD

4.  Pollysmom

5.  marilyn1908

6.  chrysalis101

7.  pinkgemini

8.  lovepink

9. princessmayhem

10. Kristine Walker

11. sleepykat

12. FrostKitty

13. lissa1307 (box starter)

Box mails in the morning!

ETA: I was unable to post the list yesterday as it was my son's 11th B-Day and had lots of Mommy duties to attend to...including a very jealous 6 yr old girl who didn't want to let her brother have the attention,lol


----------



## lissa1307

The polish starter box is on the move!

Tracking # 9114 9011 5981 5541 0370 77


----------



## DonnaD

Yippee!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Booo I am too late to join aren't I?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

for round one yes. but you can sign up for round two if you would like, we will begin another round of swaps after the box makes it full circle,should be a couple months from now.


----------



## FrostKitty

So excited!! When do we post the pictures of what we're putting into the box?


----------



## DonnaD

Usually, when you get your box,  you take a pic of what's in the box and what you're taking out of it then a picture of what you're putting in...it keeps everyone honest lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So excited!! When do we post the pictures of what we're putting into the box?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Exactly what DonnaD said. We are taking pics as we receive it,one of what we take, and one of what we add. I posted the initial picture of the starter box just to get us going...but when our #1 gets it (hopefully today) she has a week to dig through, post pics, and send it off again.


----------



## acostakk

> Exactly what DonnaD said. We are taking pics as we receive it,one of what we take, and one of what we add. I posted the initial picture of the starter box just to get us going...but when our #1 gets it (hopefully today) she has a week to dig through, post pics, and send it off again.Â


 I'm so excited I had to bring the kiddo to the park just to kill time before the mail comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so excited I had to bring the kiddo to the park just to kill time before the mail comes






LOL, you sound like me now! my kids love when I'm waiting for something, we always go somewhere.


----------



## lissa1307

just send me a PM so I can hold on to your name, I've had a few people ask to be in on the next round already. But it won't be until this one is over, which should be in the late November range...so we will probably start it after the holidays...depending on how busy people are/ trips,etc.


----------



## DonnaD

Put me on your list for round two!!


----------



## acostakk

My phone is acting all weird. I hope I'm not double posting! Package received, here's a quick picture of the contents:



Group question. There is a bottle of Bondi I'm Vers in the box. I also have a bottle I was planning on adding, but only if there's more than one person down the line interested on taking it. Thoughts?


----------



## lovepink

I wouldd say add it!  The box has a long way to go onit's journey and I am sure someone will snap it up!  I think I am towards the end so it may not be me, but if one was in there when it got to me I would be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My phone is acting all weird. I hope I'm not double posting!
Package received, here's a quick picture of the contents:




Group question. There is a bottle of Bondi I'm Vers in the box. I also have a bottle I was planning on adding, but only if there's more than one person down the line interested on taking it. Thoughts?


----------



## NotTheMama

I would say throw it in as well!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My phone is acting all weird. I hope I'm not double posting!
Package received, here's a quick picture of the contents:




Group question. There is a bottle of Bondi I'm Vers in the box. I also have a bottle I was planning on adding, but only if there's more than one person down the line interested on taking it. Thoughts?
after the boxes next stop me ehehehehe There will only be one bottle of the I'm vers if there are 2   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> after the boxes next stop me ehehehehe There will only be one bottle of the I'm vers if there are 2Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there might be a solution for your other post about stamping polish too. I could go take a picture of what I'll be packing into that box....but one of the kitties has laid claim to my lap. Little girl sleeps, big girl is behind closed doors. Husband is out on boys night....momma isn't getting up!


----------



## DonnaD

I am dying of excitement and impatience!!!!  You girls are killing me here!


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am dying of excitement and impatience!!!!  You girls are killing me here!

Don't worry you are right after me I will do my best to get it to you as quick as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Damn straight, girlfriend!  I expect it to be in and out your door in no more than 15 minutes!  






Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Don't worry you are right after me I will do my best to get it to you as quick as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

If there's 2, you'll get one because after Nikki gets her hot little hands on one, there'll be one left and I don't want it.  Does that make you happy?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would say throw it in as well!!


----------



## NotTheMama

That does make me happy!!'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

i'm glad they will be finding homes, i actually had 2 bottles of im vers...and i have to say it's growing on me...ive been combatting the slow dry time by using it as top coat layer one and using a quick dry on top and it has been making my manis super strong and chip proof! (well before the challenge at least, they dont stay on long enough to chip now,lol) so i figured id pass my extra along so it can grow on someone else too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Sorry everyone. Today has been a bit of a marathon! Now, of course, there is no good light source. So, coming to you live from my closet floor: What I took from the box:



What I added to the box:



ETA: I've got the next address and hope to make it to the post office tomorrow. If not, then definitely Saturday morning. Also forgot to add, I threw in the swatch sticks for the polishes I added. This prevents me from confusing myself when I have a swatch with no matching bottle. And may help you get a better idea of the color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Good idea on the swatch sticks!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry everyone. Today has been a bit of a marathon! Now, of course, there is no good light source. So, coming to you live from my closet floor:
What I took from the box:




What I added to the box:




ETA: I've got the next address and hope to make it to the post office tomorrow. If not, then definitely Saturday morning.
Also forgot to add, I threw in the swatch sticks for the polishes I added. This prevents me from confusing myself when I have a swatch with no matching bottle. And may help you get a better idea of the color


----------



## acostakk

It's on the way! Tracking # 9114901159818831036392. Should be delivered Monday!


----------



## Kristine Walker

So exciting! I just love CS!


----------



## nikkimouse

Squee Squee Squee!!!!! it's on it's way to Me!!!!!!!!!!!!   Already eying up what i want and picked out what I'm adding....  So I'm hoping for a super fast turn around!


----------



## DonnaD

I already have what I'll be adding at the ready!  

And remember, Nikki, 15 minutes!!!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Oh man....I missed it too. :/


----------



## lissa1307

you can still sign up for round two, just send me a pm. round two will start in a cpl months when round 1 is over.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man....I missed it too. :/

lol, you two are too funny! "15 minutes"..


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I will do that....on a happier note..I snagged not 1, but 2 packages of Color Club polishes yesterday at the outlet store. Take Wing and PopTastic. Me thinks one or two of these lovelies will be added into the package once I get one...but it will be so far away......&lt;sniffle sniffle&gt;  How does one cope......ughhhhhh I guess I'll make myself better by going out and treating myself to some new beauties! lol


----------



## DonnaD

I know it's hard.  Find your happy place and visualise pretty little polishes all lined up and just waiting to be yours!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will do that....on a happier note..I snagged not 1, but 2 packages of Color Club polishes yesterday at the outlet store. Take Wing and PopTastic. Me thinks one or two of these lovelies will be added into the package once I get one...but it will be so far away......&lt;sniffle sniffle&gt;  *How does one cope*......ughhhhhh I guess I'll make myself better by going out and treating myself to some new beauties! lol


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I did..it was a good day Polish day! I found another Color Club collection..and China Glaze Crackle topcoats for 1.00 a piece.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm happy...for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just sit over here in the corner and drool over polish pics. hehe


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did..it was a good day Polish day! I found another Color Club collection..and China Glaze Crackle topcoats for 1.00 a piece.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm happy...for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just sit over here in the corner and drool over polish pics. hehe

awesome! you should do some manis and post them on the nail polish youre wearing now thread!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I just wanted to pop in and say hello!! I got a cold from one of my delightful children. :/     I hope you are all doing great, and I am loving the polish pics! lol

While I was laying in bed I saw this, and thought it was super funny...and I thought of you all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that you would do it, but that you would appreciate it. lol


----------



## lissa1307

Omg that is hilarious!! Hope you feel better...that was me last week..laid up with the head cold from hell.


----------



## nikkimouse

I got the box today YAY!!!!!

Everything!





What I took




I took some of the star glitter there is still a ton left in the container. I also took the swatches that matches the polishes I took.

What I added:





Tomorrow morning it will be on it's way to DonnaD

Sadly I did not make it for her 15 min window


----------



## Deareux

Awww, I missed sign ups. I'll stil watch this thread to see all of the goodies!


----------



## nikkimouse

Package is all sent out

tracking number: 9114 9011 5981 8022 7823 05 It should be to miss Donna on Thursday


----------



## DonnaD

Yippee skippy!  



 Totally disappointed in your selfishly holding on to the box for longer than 15 minutes but don't worry about me...I'll get over it and my poor emotions will heal eventually.  



 

I promise a quick turn-around!  I can't friggin' wait!  Thursday hurry up!


----------



## NotTheMama

DonnaD, I believe I'm after you and I fully expect you to open the box on your front step, take what you want, put your stuff in, repackage it and give it back to the mailman before he reaches the end of your sidewalk!!!! LOL....


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DonnaD, I believe I'm after you and I fully expect you to open the box on your front step, take what you want, put your stuff in, repackage it and give it back to the mailman before he reaches the end of your sidewalk!!!! LOL....

Nuh uh!!  I want to hold them all, pet them, make them mine and then reluctantly send them out...I seriously may trade out most of them!  My pile of trade-ables is pretty significant.  No matter what I take, I guarantee I'll put more back.  Half the fun of it is in the giving for me.

   I will still leave the Vers for you though as promised.  So you just cool your heels, woman!  I only rush people...I, myself, refuse to be rushed!!!   (PS:  all of the above, aside from the petting part is totally true)


----------



## lissa1307

Nah...you'll pet them.lol...i know.i will .



> Nuh uh!! Â I want to hold them all, pet them, make them mine and then reluctantly send them out...I seriously may trade out most of them! Â My pile of trade-ables is pretty significant. Â No matter what I take, I guarantee I'll put more back. Â Half the fun of it is in the giving for me. Â  Â I will still leave the Vers for you though as promised. Â So you just cool your heels, woman! Â I only rush people...I, myself, refuse to be rushed!!! Â  (PS: Â all of the above, aside from the petting part is totally true)Â :roflmao:


----------



## NotTheMama

> Nuh uh!! Â I want to hold them all, pet them, make them mine and then reluctantly send them out...I seriously may trade out most of them! Â My pile of trade-ables is pretty significant. Â No matter what I take, I guarantee I'll put more back. Â Half the fun of it is in the giving for me. Â  Â I will still leave the Vers for you though as promised. Â So you just cool your heels, woman! Â I only rush people...I, myself, refuse to be rushed!!! Â  (PS: Â all of the above, aside from the petting part is totally true)Â :roflmao:


 LOL.....I know I will probably take at least a day and do nothing but stare at all the goodies!!! ðŸ˜³


----------



## lissa1307

Im so excited to see all the swaps and cant wait for it to come back around full circle so we can start round two! Already have a lot of interest so dont forget to let me know if you want to do another round. Also, if anyone is interested in being a future box starter let me know as well, i dont mind doing it but we can rotate if anyone is interested.


----------



## lissa1307

Oh, i understand enjoying the giving donna, i actually went and bought a few of the things i put in the starter box,lol..i bought a cute box too...but it didnt hold everything... I actually had to leave out a few things and the box...so it may be a future box,lol. I love these kind of things!



> Nuh uh!! Â I want to hold them all, pet them, make them mine and then reluctantly send them out...I seriously may trade out most of them! Â My pile of trade-ables is pretty significant. Â No matter what I take, I guarantee I'll put more back. Â Half the fun of it is in the giving for me. Â  Â I will still leave the Vers for you though as promised. Â So you just cool your heels, woman! Â I only rush people...I, myself, refuse to be rushed!!! Â  (PS: Â all of the above, aside from the petting part is totally true)Â :roflmao:


----------



## DonnaD

What was in the box:





What I took out:





I have 2 pics of what I put in because I forgot the others I had laid to the side.









So you know, the red round thing (1st pic - top right)  is a silicone mani protector.  You put a cotton ball in it to remove polish on one hand when the other is already polished and you don't want to wreck you nails.  Get it?  Not sure how else to explain it.  I also poured out some of the star glitter into a small container.  There's a lot more of that left.  The SH Luster Shine in the bottom right of the 2nd pic is used once.  Everything else is only swatched.  I know people seem to like the luster shines so I added it in case anyone wants to give it a try.  You can barely see it in the bottom pic but I also added a gently used dotting tool.  I also included the swatch sticks.

This will go out to Pollysmom tomorrow.  I'll post with tracking after I ship it.  I didn't even unwrap the Verse lol!

And these 2 are what's going out my door.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Oh man.....that's so much polishy goodness....I'm drooling!


----------



## lissa1307

oh, how exciting! you girls are making good time with this box! we might get to start round two earlier than i was thinking!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

That's the best news I've heard all day!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Round two! I'm setting things aside for it already!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh, how exciting! you girls are making good time with this box! we might get to start round two earlier than i was thinking!

I like the sound of that...I'm bummed I missed out, lol!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I'm finding new goodies to save for round 2 too!! I can't wait!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like the sound of that...I'm bummed I missed out, lol!


Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's the best news I've heard all day!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Round two! I'm setting things aside for it already!

well at the rate these girls are turning this box around the second round will will probably be early november rather than late november/december like i was originally thinking, i have no problem getting another going and have it back out right after this one if everyone's on board,heck, i've already had 7 people say yes to round two...so by the time this one makes it back i'm thinking another week for signups and back out,lol


----------



## jordiemac3

I'll sign up for round 2 if you're taking names!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

I'm so excited!!! I promise a quick turn around!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll sign up for round 2 if you're taking names!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just send me a pm, i'll be sending out reminders closer to the time we start.


----------



## DonnaD

Oh crap!  I forgot to post the tracking # *9114901159818582044752  *so here it is.It should be with Pollysmom on Monday!

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9114901159818582044752


----------



## NotTheMama

Woo Hoo!! I am so excited!! I will post as soon as I receive it.


----------



## NotTheMama

Out for delivery!!! Yippee, I am so excited!!!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Woot Woot!!!!   Have any of you completed the Special K Nicole by OPI contest?  I just submitted my codes last week..like Thursday, and I already got my nail polish in the mail today!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woot Woot!!!!   Have any of you completed the Special K Nicole by OPI contest?  I just submitted my codes last week..like Thursday, and I already got my nail polish in the mail today!

What colour did you get?


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I received the following : Be Ama-zing, Pros &amp; Confidence, and Challenge-red-y.  It says they are exclusive colors for Special K.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I received the following : Be Ama-zing, Pros &amp; Confidence, and Challenge-red-y. Â It says they are exclusive colors for Special K.


 I am working towards those, not sure how many I need....I should check!!!


----------



## chrysalis101

Pollysmom and marilyn1908, you can't have that box too long! I just set aside a whole bunch of stuff...more than I thought I had. A whole Walmart sack full of yummies. *does a happy dance like my 3 year old*


----------



## FrancesWilkins

If you need some help finding boxes with codes..Big Lots had the bars for 2.00 per box.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Pollysmom andÂ marilyn1908, you can't have that box too long!Â I just set aside a whole bunch of stuff...more than I thought I had. A whole Walmart sack full of yummies. *does a happy dance like my 3 year old*


 I hope to get it back out by Wednesday at the latest!!! I am stalking the tracking to see if it will be delivered by the time I get home from work today!! Unfortunately, I won't have time to open it til after 7:00pm tonight!! My fiancee and I and looking for a new house, planning a wedding AND planning a honeymoon abroad all at the same time!!! I think we're crazy....but the good kind of crazy...lol


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope to get it back out by Wednesday at the latest!!! I am stalking the tracking to see if it will be delivered by the time I get home from work today!! Unfortunately, I won't have time to open it til after 7:00pm tonight!!

My fiancee and I and looking for a new house, planning a wedding AND planning a honeymoon abroad all at the same time!!! I think we're crazy....but the good kind of crazy...lol

Geeze, you are nuts! lol But, I agree, it's a good kind of crazy, cause it's the same kind of crazy that I'd take on...wait, I did HAHA (except the honeymoon abroad). But we were moving to the city that I was living in and getting married in the city that he was living in and taking a honeymoon in a city neither of us had ever been to.

Good luck on everything!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the following : Be Ama-zing, Pros &amp; Confidence, and Challenge-red-y.  It says they are exclusive colors for Special K.

Sadly, I got a couple of free codes off facebook but none since.  And I don't buy special k products.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am working towards those, not sure how many I need....I should check!!!
You need 3 codes for the red, 8 codes for all 3.  I have an extra code if someone needs it.


----------



## NotTheMama

> You need 3 codes for the red, 8 codes for all 3.Â  I have an extra code if someone needs it.


 I'd love it if you still have it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd love it if you still have it...






Sounds good I will PM you when I find it (nails are not ready for rummaging in my storage bins) and if I happen to see any boxes still out there with them on I will also pick them up.  I love Special K everything.  How many do you still need?


----------



## DonnaD

I need 6 or 7 lol


----------



## NotTheMama

> Sounds good I will PM you when I find it (nails are not ready for rummaging in my storage bins) and if I happen to see any boxes still out there with them on I will also pick them up.Â  I love Special K everything.Â  How many do you still need?


 I think you need 8 codes to get all three, right? I have one...lol!!! I thought I had more than that!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Ok ladies, the box arrived safe &amp; sound yesterday, right on time. Everything is in good shape and I will probably go through it tonight and I hope to get it on the move again by tomorrow.


----------



## Kristine Walker

I would love to be in round 2!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I would love to be in round 2!

just send me a pm, and i will add you on. i'll be sending reminder messages when we get ready to start back up.


----------



## NotTheMama

Good morning ladies!! I am not going to get the box out until Saturday. Our meeting with the priest last night ran longer than I expected (he's a chatty one!!! Lol) and tonight my fiancÃ©e is being inducted into the local real estate board of directors (feel free to read that as a long &amp; boring dinner for me!!) so I won't get a chance to repackage it until Friday evening. It will go out on Saturday morning and I will post pics &amp; tracking then. I am sorry for the delay, I knew we were busy this week and I really wanted to do a quick turn around for just that reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

I suppose I'll forgive you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't going to have a chance to go through the box until Sunday night or Monday anyway. We have a busy weekend ahead of us too.


----------



## NotTheMama

Ok ladies, I am boxing up the pretties and I thought I'd tease you a bit.... Here is what I took




And here is what I put in



You can barely see the sheet of nail stickers in the top left of the photo...lol, white stickers on a white box, I was really thinking!! It will go out tomorrow morning, I will post the tracking number once I drop it off.


----------



## DonnaD

You didn't take the I'm Verse?


----------



## NotTheMama

> You didn't take the I'm Verse?


 No, once I looked at it, it seemed very....I don't know, I guess "thin" is a good word. It just didn't appeal to me as much once I saw it in person. And when I was getting my stuff together to add to the box, I realized how many base &amp; top coats I have and decided I didn't really need another. So I left it in the box for the next person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

It's on the move!!! Tracking number is 9114901075742721944698 and it should arrive Monday.


----------



## sleepykat

It's looking like a lot of fun, ladies. I'm slowly adding to my pile of what to put in when it comes round to me.


----------



## lovepink

I had been so excited, set all my polishes aside, moved them from their box to something else and now I cannot remember what the something else is or where it is!  I was in a mad dash to prep my house for the dog sitter who would be staying here while I was on vacation and stashed it some where!  Luckily I have 3 more people in front of me to find it!  Lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's looking like a lot of fun, ladies. I'm slowly adding to my pile of what to put in when it comes round to me.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's looking like a lot of fun, ladies. I'm slowly adding to my pile of what to put in when it comes round to me.

I'm after you!!!   I'm organizing my polish stash into a couple of Helmer's - which has lead to my feeling a little like a hoarder.  My Long Suffering Husband is threatening an intervention... and I'm threatening an untimely and mysterious death so I can make his home office the overflow room for stuff that doesn't fit into my dressing room!!


----------



## Parasoul

> I'm after you!!! Â  I'm organizing my polish stash into a couple of Helmer's - which has lead to my feeling a little like a hoarder. Â My Long Suffering Husband is threatening an intervention... and I'm threatening an untimely and mysterious death so I can make his home office the overflow room for stuff that doesn't fit into my dressing room!! Â


I couldn't help but imagine a rainbow wave of bottles crashing into an office destroying everything in its path until nothing but your beautiful treasures remained.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

we are almost halfway there! you guys are making great time, i can't wait to see what makes it back and get round 2 going!


----------



## chrysalis101

Apparently the box made it to marilyn1908 on Monday. Has anyone heard from her? I'm after her and I'm doing a dance that looks a little bit like my 3 year old's potty dance while waiting for my turn with the pretties.


----------



## lissa1307

we all have a week to play with the goodies and there is nothing saying you have to post anything until you mail (pictures and tracking),but i have sent a message just to make sure she received the package safely and a reminder of the 7 day timeline. work weeks can be hectic so that is probably the case here.





Potty dance...love it!!!


----------



## chrysalis101

Ok. I'll be patient. Guess I just got spoiled watching it go around so fast.


----------



## DonnaD

No word on the box yet????  Have you heard anything from Marilyn?  And we were making such good time too.


----------



## DonnaD

Also, who is Marilyn and where did she sign up? I don't see any posts from her on this thread.

I looked her up.  She has 3 posts and joined 8/29.  Worse, she hasn't posted on MUT since 9/2. I am having serious worries that we'll never see that box again.

Did we not have rules about how long a person should be a member?  We totally screwed up on that.


----------



## Parasoul

> Also, who is Marilyn and where did she sign up? I don't see any posts from her on this thread. I looked her up. Â She has 3 posts and joined 8/29. Â Worse, she hasn't posted on MUT since 9/2. I am having serious worries that we'll never see that box again. Did we not have rules about how long a person should be a member? Â We totally screwed up on that.


That is quite unfortunate. I get the feeling this person lost interest shortly after signing up to these forums. I hate to be the one to bring up anything like this, but it is also possible someone made an alternate account for the sole purpose of getting a box of free goodies. If possible perhaps an admin or moderator could look into this persons IP?


----------



## nikkimouse

at some point Marilyn had to pm with pollysmom, so pollysmom would know where to send the package.


----------



## NotTheMama

She did PM me with her address, and I sent the box when I said I would and tracking shows it was delivered on Monday 09/30/13....I'm sorry guys, I don't know what happened. We did PM quite a while ago, way back when the box was with the first or second person, so I'm not sure how much help that's going to be. I really feel bad, I did what I was supposed to do....I'm so sorry!!!! ETA: my PM with her was 24 days ago according to the record.....


----------



## nikkimouse

it's not your fault at all pollysmom i was just pointing that at some point she would have had to give you her address so she knew the box was coming.


----------



## NotTheMama

I know, I just feel bad because I was the last one to have it and now it seems to be MIA. I feel bad for the next person in line. What do you guys want to do? I know I have some things I could send to the person after Marilyn, but not nearly as much as what was in the box when it left here.....


----------



## NotTheMama

> I hate to be the one to bring up anything like this, but it is also possible someone made an alternate account for the sole purpose of getting a box of free goodies. If possible perhaps an admin or moderator could look into this persons IP?


 You know, I was just telling my fiancÃ©e that I treated the stuff I added to the box like I treat the comforter that we take to the laundromat....we don't stay while the comforter is being washed and his mom asked us once what if someone takes it? I said if someone feels like they need it more than I do....well, then they can have it. I know not everyone may feel that way, and I thought I added some cool stuff, but do we chalk it up as a loss at this point &amp; try to start over? I hate to speak bad because we don't know what happened, but it is a little suspicious that we've heard nothing about the box, and she hasn't posted on the forums in days.


----------



## Parasoul

I dislike making these types of assumptions as well. It's just a bit sad to see the fun ruined before everyone even got a turn. That's a very nice way of looking at it though. Chances are this round will have to end. Judging by that persons last post and the date of your private message I doubt she'll be coming back. Perhaps next time a rule should be put in place regarding the private messages? Have them sent no earlier than a week in advance to prevent an inactive member from receiving the package? Either way, I was really enjoying watching this thread. I hope everyone keeps their spirits up so it can be remade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

I've been lurking here because the idea of a swap is so exciting, but really, at the initiation of this swap I didn't have enough 'history' with nail polish to have items I would be willing to swap yet. I like virtually everything I have. I'm sure I soon will accumulate some trade-ables, and will end up with extra goodies in the context of a deal, etc., these things do snowball.

But ladies, I really hope that for all of you, it's just a matter of someone who is a bit busy but will be true to their word and send on the package. After all, it's only been two or three days. I have hope for you. Otherwise, my heart goes out to you. I was so excited to see how with all of you and your generous enthusiasm, the box was growing as it passed from person to person. I would feel a loss here would be a loss to our whole community. I hope it's not the case.

The fantastic thing is that it looks like Laura (marilyn1908) was on four days ago, so maybe she's just more of a reader (for now) than a poster. That is totally possible. I've been like that in contexts where I'm new. There is time, and there is hope. Sometimes things happen really fast on these sites, and like our polish collections, speculation and worry snowballs into reactionary fury before it's really warranted. Laura - this group is worried, and excited to hear news about the box. It will be wonderful to see what you take and contribute, and see this exciting process continue to the next person in the chain.


----------



## chrysalis101

I am after Marilyn and she did PM me way back when for my snail mail. She may have had every intention of sending it on. I know that I have been sick the last week and the box would have gotten "stuck" with me for a few days. Out of respect for the rest of the ladies in line, I would not have opened it (and exposed everything inside to my germy hands) until I felt better. But I would have posted to let ya'all know what the hang up was. She has until Monday to respond somehow. Then it's up to the. Moderator on how to proceed.


----------



## DonnaD

Personally, I will not let this get me down to the point I wouldn't do it again.  I would, in a heartbeat.  It is fun and we all know there is a bit of a risk.  For the next one...and I hope there will be a next one...we should definitely put a minimum post number/length of time on the forum rule in.  The other box swap has a 50 post/3 month minimum/2 successful trades, I think...not sure.  

I would prefer we stick with known and trusted members...there's a lot of us, it wouldn't be terribly hard to get 10 or more of us together, ya think?

I am willing to put a box together to send on to Chrysalis so we can keep it going.  It won't be as much as was in the original box but I really want to see this continue.

I say we give her until Wednesday.  If we don't hear from her, I'll PM Chrysalis and we can move forward.How do you all feel about that?


----------



## acostakk

> Personally, I will not let this get me down to the point I wouldn't do it again. Â I would, in a heartbeat. Â It is fun and we all know there is a bit of a risk. Â For the next one...and I hope there will be a next one...we should definitely put a minimum post number/length of time on the forum rule in. Â The other box swap has a 50 post/3 month minimum/2 successful trades, I think...not sure. Â  I would prefer we stick with known and trusted members...there's a lot of us, it wouldn't be terribly hard to get 10 or more of us together, ya think? I am willing to put a box together to send on to Chrysalis so we can keep it going. Â It won't be as much as was in the original box but I really want to see this continue. I say we give her until Wednesday. Â If we don't hear from her, I'll PM Chrysalis and we can move forward.How do you all feel about that?


 This is disappointing, but sounds like a reasonable solution. Thank you Donna for being willing to step in and keep the swap alive.


----------



## NotTheMama

I agree, that sounds reasonable. And I won't let this get me down, either. I had so much fun going through the box and I want those that didn't get a chance to do so yet have their turn. DonnaD, I have some things I can throw in to start a new box as well, I know it would take a few days to mail it to you, but if you'd like some help assembling a new box, PM me and I can mail them to you. It's not much, but at least it will build the box up a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> I agree, that sounds reasonable. And I won't let this get me down, either. I had so much fun going through the box and I want those that didn't get a chance to do so yet have their turn. DonnaD, I have some things I can throw in to start a new box as well, I know it would take a few days to mail it to you, but if you'd like some help assembling a new box, PM me and I can mail them to you. It's not much, but at least it will build the box up a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I probably have a couple of things too. Hubby would loooove it if I got rid of some more polish (and I would feel justified to buy more....)


----------



## Parasoul

Such a genuinely loving community. You gals are great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could contribute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Oh, soon enough!  We've already got you addicted encouraged your enthusiasm for nail polish.  You'll be looking for shoeboxes to stash your hoard in in no time.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Such a genuinely loving community. You gals are great.






I wish I could contribute.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Personally, I will not let this get me down to the point I wouldn't do it again.  I would, in a heartbeat.  It is fun and we all know there is a bit of a risk.  For the next one...and I hope there will be a next one...we should definitely put a minimum post number/length of time on the forum rule in.  The other box swap has a 50 post/3 month minimum/2 successful trades, I think...not sure.  

I would prefer we stick with known and trusted members...there's a lot of us, it wouldn't be terribly hard to get 10 or more of us together, ya think?

I am willing to put a box together to send on to Chrysalis so we can keep it going.  It won't be as much as was in the original box but I really want to see this continue.

I say we give her until Wednesday.  If we don't hear from her, I'll PM Chrysalis and we can move forward.How do you all feel about that?

I would not have fulfilled those conditions when the sign ups for this swap took place...I still wouldn't. I have never done a trade, and I did not have 50+ posts before this started. It's a catch 22. You want people to show that they're reliable so you make them have experience before they can join, but they can't get experience because everyone wants them to have it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I now have 70 posts but only because I joined the mani marathon challenge the same week that this started. An I still haven't completed a swap on this forum (on a couponing forum, but not this one).

Lissa PMed me and said that she was going to be off line for a few days. She said that if we don't hear from Marylin that she would start up a new box. I'm sure you can PM her if you want to put a few goodies into the new box (if there needs to be one). BUT, we are going to wait a few more days to be sure.

Personally, I'm glad that Lisa didn't put restrictions on this. It did up the risk of something happening to the box, but it also upped the possibility of more people being involved in the swap.


----------



## Parasoul

I'm actually keeping them in the backpack I used to keep my spray cans in. Haha. I'm running out of room in the little pocket though. I might need to get a new stash soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm personally just glad everyone is taking this so well. As disappointing as this is its nice to see a community stick together I and make things better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> I would not have fulfilled those conditions when the sign ups for this swap took place...I still wouldn't. I have never done a trade, and I did not have 50+ posts before this started. It's a catch 22. You want people to show that they're reliable so you make them have experience before they can join, but they can't get experience because everyone wants them to have it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I now have 70 posts but only because I joined the mani marathon challenge the same week that this started. An I still haven't completed a swap on this forum (on a couponing forum, but not this one). Lissa PMed me and said that she was going to be off line for a few days. She said that if we don't hear from Marylin that she would start up a new box. I'm sure you can PM her if you want to put a few goodies into the new box (if there needs to be one). BUT, we are going to wait a few more days to be sure. Personally, I'm glad that Lisa didn't put restrictions on this. It did up the risk of something happening to the box, but it also upped the possibility of more people being involved in the swap.


 I agree, I wouldn't have met the trade requirements either. While I have tons of makeup here, it's nothing that people would trade for, and I'm trying to cut down so I eliminated all my sub boxes except a few polish ones. My main interest is in nail polish now, so I have little to trade with others. I agree to give it a few more days, and I can certainly send some things to build up another box if needed. I'm OK with whatever the group decides.


----------



## DonnaD

They are "or" requirements...like 2 trades or 50 posts or 90 days on MUT.  I'm not saying we should do it, but I totally believe we should not take on anyone who's been on less than a month with less than 20 posts.  

I actually was disqualified for the other swap early on and I know I'm trustworthy but other people have no reason to trust me unless I can prove it...at least that I'm not a hit and run on the forums, you know?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would not have fulfilled those conditions when the sign ups for this swap took place...I still wouldn't. I have never done a trade, and I did not have 50+ posts before this started. It's a catch 22. You want people to show that they're reliable so you make them have experience before they can join, but they can't get experience because everyone wants them to have it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I now have 70 posts but only because I joined the mani marathon challenge the same week that this started. An I still haven't completed a swap on this forum (on a couponing forum, but not this one).

Lissa PMed me and said that she was going to be off line for a few days. She said that if we don't hear from Marylin that she would start up a new box. I'm sure you can PM her if you want to put a few goodies into the new box (if there needs to be one). BUT, we are going to wait a few more days to be sure.

Personally, I'm glad that Lisa didn't put restrictions on this. It did up the risk of something happening to the box, but it also upped the possibility of more people being involved in the swap.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree, I wouldn't have met the trade requirements either. While I have tons of makeup here, it's nothing that people would trade for, and I'm trying to cut down so I eliminated all my sub boxes except a few polish ones. My main interest is in nail polish now, so I have little to trade with others. I agree to give it a few more days, and I can certainly send some things to build up another box if needed. I'm OK with whatever the group decides.


----------



## DonnaD

Well in that case, hold off on sending anything to me!!  Do you know if she wants to start over from the beginning or just have a few of us mail her stuff so she can then send it directly to Chrysalis?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Lissa PMed me and said that she was going to be off line for a few days. She said that if we don't hear from Marylin that she would start up a new box. I'm sure you can PM her if you want to put a few goodies into the new box (if there needs to be one). BUT, we are going to wait a few more days to be sure.

Personally, I'm glad that Lisa didn't put restrictions on this. It did up the risk of something happening to the box, but it also upped the possibility of more people being involved in the swap.


----------



## DonnaD

And I still want to know how she got on the swap anyway.  There's no post by her on the forum...unless she pm'd Lissa but that's just kind of odd that she would send a pm rather than comment here.

Ah hell, it just sucks that she hasn't bothered to respond at all.  I pm'd her too just asking that she come and post here to let us know what's up.


----------



## chrysalis101

I don't want to put words in Lisa's mouth. Let's just wait for Lisa. She's probably just having a really busy weekend.


----------



## FrostKitty

> I probably have a couple of things too. Hubby would loooove it if I got rid of some more polish (and I would feel justified to buy more....)


 I have stuff that I can send to start the new box!! And I have stuff to add when it gets to me. I love the idea of the circular swap - I say we write off the bad experience and begin anew! Daphne


----------



## lissa1307

OK ladies(and gentleman), I'm back online, I was away for the weekend, so let me get things out there with this post.

First, I had been in contact with Marilyn1908 via pm, which is how she signed up, which is how I had asked for everyone to sign up, you all sent me a pm to be added.

I did not put many restrictions on sign-ups because this box was mainly for the newer girls/guys  who never would have made the cut on the other more official swap box to have something fun to be included in, and I was very clear on the original post that it is a trade at your own risk venture. I was hoping for the best, but a situation like this was always in the back of my mind.

I, as well as several of you, have attempted to contact Marilyn1908, with no response. I do wish the best for her and hope that it was a mis-deliver or just a hectic schedule and not a serious problem for her or anything more devious...but let's face it SH*T happens sometimes.

The back up plan is to start a new box and start round two, beginning with the next in line from the round one list so no one is pushed back any longer than they have to be.I'll be adding on the people who wanted to be a part of round two at the end on the list.However, starting the new round, I will have to set a few restrictions. I will list those at the end of this post.

I have several things I can add to start a new box, however not nearly as much as the original box, so if anyone would like to add to the box or would like to be a box starter please let me know. I do want to get a new box out ASAP and move past the little hiccup here...no sense crying over spilled polish...and complaining won't make it magically reappear. 

So we will continue with the original rules, But I am adding a few guidelines.


When you sign up, I need a PM with your name, address, and a working telephone number(preferably a cell...I will send a text to confirm unless specified to call a home line),let me know if you want to add to the starter box or be a box starter at this time. I will also be giving you each my personal email and cell number so you can reach me if I need to be away from the computer a few days.
I'm  not going to put a restriction on MUT sign up date, or post count( I still want this to be relaxed and make newer people feel included)...however you will be removed from the list if you are inactive for a week on MUT(unless I am previously contacted via email or PM with a good explanation such as a vacation) that way we can avoid anymore sign up then disappearing acts situations.I will keep the list updated on this thread and will contact you individually if there is an immediate change that will effect where you send the box.

There is no way we can guarantee perfection on this, it's not like I can show up at anyone's door and take back the box, or that anyone will even answer calls, but hopefully giving out more info, and keeping active will weed out any haphazard sign ups.

I am open to suggestions to make this run more smoothly, so feel free to PM or email me anything anytime.


----------



## Christa W

Wow.  Sorry to hear that ladies.  I am interesting in getting in on round 2 in the future but if you guys need anything now I would be happy to donate what I can.


----------



## Parasoul

Glad to see this continue. I personally do not wish to participate (Mainly because I have nothing to swap.) but I would like to contribute. I'll be PMing you soon Lissa. I just got off my graveyard shift so I'll be taking a drink to this before I sleep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cheers ladies.


----------



## tulosai

Signed up for round 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully it will go easier than Round 1!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are we going to start Round 2???
I think they aren't even halfway through 1 yet.  Possibly doing a replacement box.  It has a few ladies to go through before it gets back.


----------



## DonnaD

Those are all great ideas and the rules are fair.  I'm definitely in on round two.  

I, Pollysmom and Acostakk all have stuff to contribute so if Crysalis is ok with waiting a week extra, we can all get that mailed asap.  (I'm speaking for them but that's because I'm sure that's what they want to do.)

I'm so happy we're moving forward and not letting this get us down.  We are rockstars!!!!


----------



## lissa1307

round 1.5/ round 2 starts next week. we will pick up where we left off and the ones who have contacted me with their info will be added to the end of the list so its kinda combining the two rounds. i am taking donations for the box if anyone is interested, please contact me. i want to send everything together.


----------



## chrysalis101

I do not mind waiting an extra week for more shiny pretties to pet (I'll try to keep the drooling to a minimum!). This week is crazy busy for me anyway (Today's my slow day this week and I've ran about a dozen errands). Between running across town multiple times this week, I'll keep doing my excited potty dance. That'll burn more calories anyway, right?

I'd pitch in some extra goodies, but they're just going to come right back to me. HA! So I'll put a few extras in the box for the next person doing an excited potty dance.


----------



## lissa1307

maybe i need to try the potty dance...i could stand to burn a few calories,lol!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

OMGOSH!!! So excited!! lol  I have some nail polishes set aside...just waiting to go into that awesome box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can we add a small baggies of freebies? I have gathers some stuff together that I don't mind sharing. Some nail stencils and small things..nothing too big or heavy.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I have gathers....see how excited I am? Gathered...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMGOSH!!! So excited!! lol  I have some nail polishes set aside...just waiting to go into that awesome box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can we add a small baggies of freebies? I have gathers some stuff together that I don't mind sharing. Some nail stencils and small things..nothing too big or heavy.

thats fine, you can add anything you want!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMGOSH!!! So excited!! lol  I have some nail polishes set aside...just waiting to go into that awesome box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Can we add a small baggies of freebies?* I have gathers some stuff together that I don't mind sharing. Some nail stencils and small things..nothing too big or heavy.
I was going to ask that too! I have some random non-nail-related samples that are just not for me and will be tossed otherwise. I don't want to clutter it up if other people want just nail stuff though.

I am sad your round 1 box went MIA but I am grateful you aren't putting major restrictions on the next one (I read MUT constantly but am not a super-frequent poster and don't do the trade threads). Thanks (and I promise I have good stuff to add)!


----------



## lissa1307

I have too many dupes and similar items...I've been getting things together from the stash for the replacement box...not nearly as much as the original box, but it'll probably be that size after all the generous donations (thank you all).

so far i have a bondi shipping box full to the top...some nail art polishes, full size polishes, glitters, star shaped glitter, caviar beads, striping tape, studs, decals, and a dotting tool...and our lovely generous MUT members have more on the way.

we will get back up and running shortly (you wont have to potty dance long Chrysalis101)


----------



## DonnaD

I added 3 polishes, a Seche base coat, striping tape, files, decals, dotting tool, toe separators, cuticle oil, craft scissors (for cutting tape shapes) and some hexagonal glitter and  gold and silver studs...I think that's everything.  You'll have it Thurday.  I sent tracking via pm.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have too many dupes and similar items...I've been getting things together from the stash for the replacement box...not nearly as much as the original box, but it'll probably be that size after all the generous donations (thank you all).

so far i have a bondi shipping box full to the top...some nail art polishes, full size polishes, glitters, star shaped glitter, caviar beads, striping tape, studs, decals, and a dotting tool...and our lovely generous MUT member have more on the way.

we will get back up and running shortly (you wont have to potty dance long Chrysalis101)


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Lisa,

I sent you a pm..I'd like to donate to the start box too. I can send it out priority mail in the morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just let me know where to ship to!!

Man, I've had such a poopy two weeks...this was for sure awesome to hear today!  I am sorry that the box went off course...but, in another way i'm not. Look at all these awesome ladies in this group!

I'd swap with all of you anyday of the week and twice on Sunday!! Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Jac13

What a shame about the MIA box but I loved that all of you rallied inspite of adversity.


----------



## lissa1307

Well it does stink that the box went missing, but I'm choosing to look at the bright side of things. I hope Marilyn1908 is ok and best wishes to her and hers. We are seeing what an awesome community we have here, and we learned along the way. This way too the ones who missed the start get to join in before the holidays. Everyone has been so generous and understanding and it really shows a lot of character. I am happy to have my MUT family!


----------



## luckyme502

I would love to participate in round two! I'm going to pm Lisa right now!


----------



## NotTheMama

I am so honored to know such a great group of ladies (and men!!) and I think the box will rise out of the ashes better than before!! I was thrilled to be allowed to participate in this swap and even more so now as I see all of us coming together to make it move again. Thank you, lissa1307, for starting it &amp; keeping it going!! High five!!


----------



## chrysalis101

In prosperity, our friends know us; in adversity, we know our friends.  - John Churton COllins

So then:

Thank you for being a friend 
Traveled down the road and back again 
Your heart is true your a pal and a confidant. 

And if you through a party 
Invited everyone you ever knew 
You would see the biggest gift would be from me 
And the card attached would say thank you for being a friend.

-The Golden Girls Theme Song


----------



## DonnaD

I agree. I really adore you guys.  This could have been a big mess but it turned into a warm and fuzzy group hug.  I really, really appreciate that and I really, really appreciate all of you for your overwhelming kindness and generosity.  We really are rock stars!

As for Marilyn, maybe there's a reason she really needs all that polish.  I like to think she put it on ebay to pay for her sick mother's cancer treatment...I'm kidding but kinda not.  In a way I appreciate her...without her doing what she did, I might never know just how awesome you all are and it really pleases me that the people who missed getting in can now have a place in line.

I, too, am really happy to have you all as my MUT friends.

EDIT:  I'm sure there's a way to fit the word "really" in here a few dozen more times.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well it does stink that the box went missing, but I'm choosing to look at the bright side of things. I hope Marilyn1908 is ok and best wishes to her and hers. We are seeing what an awesome community we have here, and we learned along the way. This way too the ones who missed the start get to join in before the holidays. Everyone has been so generous and understanding and it really shows a lot of character. I am happy to have my MUT family!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

heck we don't even know what happened...for all we know she could be sick, or have been in an accident and laying in a hospital bed somewhere...we may never know, that's why i'm taking it in stride and wish the best for her no matter what the situation is. it's not like i didn't have plenty of things to share(most of us are in that group), i love giving, love sharing, love to see people happy, and besides...karma is a b*tch and i prefer not to p*ss her off,lol.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

9405509699937968985462   I added some Essie's, some Glittah, a Nic Stick, and some Yummy Rimmels!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> woot woot!!


----------



## lissa1307

as generously everyone is donating this box might end up bigger than the one that is MIA,lol

after a second trip to my stash last night and realizing that i only look at half of it i added some more too,lol

*gotta stop buying things cause they are pretty in the bottle when i know i'll never wear them*


----------



## Kristine Walker

I do hope Marilyn is OK, hate to think she might be ill or injured. Glad to see we are soldiering on.


----------



## Monika1

You ladies are truly rock stars! I am so very warmed and impressed by what has transpired here, and would love to participate in the future. Right now, like Parasoul, I'm just not quite at that point. I have maybe three things I would be willing to swap; and the rest of them are still all my favourites! And I haven't had the opportunity to do a lot of deal/package/sale shopping where I might end up with dupes and extras. I agree that it's wonderful to keep the circle open to newer members or those who haven't swapped before. The additional requirements are reasonable and a super way to ensure the people who are participating are active and invested in the community. Great idea!

I congratulate you for the beautiful, generous, and rational response. I feel enriched by it, and I feel I've learned from you.


----------



## FrostKitty

Package with goodies for new box en route to you Lissa!! Priority Mail: 9505 5000 1543 3282 0000 39. If the USPS Zombies here are on the ball it'll be there on Friday.


----------



## Jac13

Yay Zombies.


----------



## Jac13

I hope to join swap later on.


----------



## tulosai

Question: I'm signed up for round 2 and am wondering if polishes that have been swatched (usually only on one nail) or VERY lightly used (i.e one mani tops) are okay to send on or if the polishes have to be brand new


----------



## FrancesWilkins

The box is going to be so awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK...so the other circular nail polish swap is kind of dead and last I saw they were in the middle of a cycle of swaps (yes, I've been lurking). So I'm hoping to start up a new one for all us Insanely AWETASTICAL polish horders..um...I mean Collectors. I figure Nail Talk was a good place to post as it should receive more views...i.e. more participants, and it is related to nails.

How it works:

I will gather a list of people who want to participate and post the list here in this thread once we reach at least 10 people, and I will give a close date of approximately a week once that list is posted so any last minute sign-up can be added.I want to make sure we have at least 10 participating so we can have a good swap with lots of trades...it's just more fun! Please PM me to be added to the list. Names will appear in order of messages received.

Since I'm starting this I will pack up a box of pretties from my stash and send to the first person on the list with tracking. I will post a picture of what I put in the box.The first person (we will call them person A) will then go through the box, take what they want from it, add what they have and want to trade then post pictures of their taken and added items.So to protect privacy, person A will refer to our list of names or can PM me for person B's name and then PM them to get their address.I know it's an added step but some will be thankful to protect their privacy. This goes on until everyone has had a chance to make their swaps and the box makes it back to me to complete the circle.

General Rules:

I know there will be a lot of questions regarding fairness of trades as to polish brands/number of polishes. We are working on the honor system.You do participate at your own risk.

When you receive your box please document with two pictures minimum. One of taken Items, One of added items.(that also gets the rest of the participants hyped up for their impending box of goodies)

Please add at least the same number of items you took and be mindful of value (if you are trading a high end for a low end, be aware that some may see it as unfair,so use good judgement, maybe do a couple lower end for a high end). We certainly won't fault you if you want to add more, but we want a full box with a good variety to go to each participant.

You are not limited to only polishes, any nail care or nail art related item is welcome.

Polishes can be unused or gently used, what I mean by that is swatched/used once or twice, don't add any half used polishes from the 90's. Another judgement call here...think about what you want to find when you open the box up.

I do ask that each participant send with tracking. You can post it in the thread for all who want to track the movement of the pretties. Tracking only shows city and state, if it's a problem let the previous person know when you send your address to them.

Also, please package items properly. I understand sometimes the box may need to change because of the items in it, or damage to the box. If you do need to change packaging please repackage so everything makes it safely to the next in line.

Once you receive the box, please get it moving again within a week. Sometimes life happens, just let us know if something prevents timely shipping. 

Depending on interest we can make this an ongoing circular.

Let me know with a PM if you want in.
Here are the rules from the first page of this thread.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question: I'm signed up for round 2 and am wondering if polishes that have been swatched (usually only on one nail) or VERY lightly used (i.e one mani tops) are okay to send on or if the polishes have to be brand new
its ok if they are swatched or very gently used (one or two manis), the point of a swap box is to offload things we have dupes of or tried and decided they weren't your color things like that, different from a straight up trade since most of the time you trade new items.

we are very laid back with our little box of goodness


----------



## Christa W

Quote: "don't add any half used polishes from the 90's."
Unless they are Revlon Street Wear and you are the person in front of me that is sending the box.  I will take those!


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unless they are Revlon Street Wear and you are the person in front of me that is sending the box.  I will take those!

OMG, I have one of those!!  It was my FAVORITE for my toes way back in the day!!  You're not getting it, sorry.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I have one of those too...in a weird blueish/greyish/greenish color. lol  I'm not sure if that was the origional color...or time has taken it's toll. hehe


----------



## lissa1307

LOL...yea i just tossed an essie a couple days ago because time had gotten to it...it used to be a pretty ballet slipper shade of pink(not sure what the name was, the sticker went missing AWHILE ago...but i looked at it the other night and it started to become almost tannish at the top...and had a yellow crust on the rim...it just looked gross....those are the ones i say avoid for the box...we all have our throwback faves...but i'm sure none of us are parting with those


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Are you going to post an updated list of where the box of goodness is going? It might be nice, if you are able to, to find out from the person after you if they are looking for something..you might have it..never know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Yes i will be posting the updated list next week. In fact thank you for reminding me to give the close date. Since we are combining round one and two i'll be sending the box out as early as i can next week,so the girls from round one can get moving again, but official sign ups will close next friday.


----------



## luckyme502

I just went through all my polishes a few days ago, and had to throw away OPI Black Cherry Chutney. It made me sad.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited for this to start!!!  I had two polishes I was going to return to Ulta but held onto them just for this.
I may or may not have gone out shopping last night to find goodies to add to the box.  I picked up one polish initially intending for it to end up here until I actually saw it swatched in person and I fell in love with it.  So I went out again after and got a few more.  LOL.  Shopping my stash is hard because I purposely avoided buying anything that would give me a dupe but now I have a reason to.  (I see a lot of Sally Hansen 5pk bundles at Ross that I may have most of the shades but only need 1 or 2)  So excited.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I just went through all my polishes a few days ago, and had to throw away OPI Black Cherry Chutney. It made me sad.


 Huh, I must have good luck because I've never thrown out a polish because it turned colors or went bad. And I have a really old one from Bath &amp; Body Works, it's got to be from the early '90s, and it still looks fine in the bottle. I don't think I have anything else earlier than that one, but I remember that it was one of the first ones I bought.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Wow, you must keep your lids super tight!  I think my issue was that I didn't keep my lids tight enough.  Can you open the lid on that puppy? lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, you must keep your lids super tight!  I think my issue was that I didn't keep my lids tight enough.  Can you open the lid on that puppy? lol
Any of mine that are stuck shut I usually run under hot water and then have my very strong boyfriend remove the cap.  I have been known to use a pliers when I had to.  It's risky but it works.  I then clean up the lip of the bottle with acetone or thinners.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Wow, you must keep your lids super tight! Â I think my issue was that I didn't keep my lids tight enough. Â Can you open the lid on that puppy? lol


 I actually can!! I checked all my polishes not that long ago when I moved, I thought if any were dried up or unusable it wasn't worth packing them up, LOL... I did keep my polishes in a hall closet instead of the bathroom and I think that might have helped, too. I had a really small bathroom in my condo and my fiancÃ©es bathroom where I'm at now is also small, so they are now in the closet in the office. I think keeping them away from the humidity in the bathroom certainly added to the longevity. I actually picked up the elf villains nail polish set yesterday and I seriously laughed out loud when I was recycling the box. It has the open symbol to let you know that the polish was "good" for 6 months after it was opened!!! It'll take me 6 months to get around it trying them all!!! Like I'm going to throw out a polish that looks &amp; works perfectly fine just because they say so!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Any of mine that are stuck shut I usually run under hot water and then have my very strong boyfriend remove the cap.Â  I have been known to use a pliers when I had to.Â  It's risky but it works.Â  I then clean up the lip of the bottle with acetone or thinners.Â


 I have been known to use my teeth...I don't recommend that.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have been known to use my teeth...I don't recommend that.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any of mine that are stuck shut I usually run under hot water and then have my very strong boyfriend remove the cap.  I have been known to use a pliers when I had to.  It's risky but it works.  I then clean up the lip of the bottle with acetone or thinners. 
i have been known to do both of these 




 with the RA my son has become my little jar/bottle opener since hubby works very long hours and i work weird hours so we have become two ships in the night...it helps to have a preteen boy around...mowing lawns, taking out trash, opening nail polish,LOL


----------



## nikkimouse

> Any of mine that are stuck shut I usually run under hot water and then have my very strong boyfriend remove the cap.Â  I have been known to use a pliers when I had to.Â  It's risky but it works.Â  I then clean up the lip of the bottle with acetone or thinners.Â
> 
> 
> 
> I have been known to use my teeth...I don't recommend that.
Click to expand...

 I have a chipped tooth from doing that back in high school.


----------



## heather4602

I've got some polishes I've been saving for a swap group!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Unless they are Revlon Street Wear and you are the person in front of me that is sending the box.Â  I will take those!






This is the one I have, it's called Mysterious, I still like this one. Haven't used it in a while though.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






This is the one I have, it's called Mysterious, I still like this one. Haven't used it in a while though.
YES!!! They really need to bring that back!


----------



## lissa1307

HOLY COW!!!! you guys are so insanely generous the new box is officially BIGGER...near doubled!! between what i had, the 4 boxes that have arrived and the order thats on its way from a gift card donation we are hitting the double point...inching up on triple what had been in there!!!

ETA...I had to sit in the middle of my bedroom floor with all the polishes for a few minutes,lol...then hunt for a bigger box


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HOLY COW!!!! you guys are so insanely generous the new box is officially BIGGER...near doubled!! between what i had, the 4 boxes that have arrived and the order thats on its way from a gift card donation we are hitting the double point...inching up on triple what had been in there!!!
We should do a row row row your boat kind of swap where we have two boxes going around in a different order (backwards maybe)???


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We should do a row row row your boat kind of swap where we have two boxes going around in a different order (backwards maybe)??? 
we might have to do that...once we get through a single round smoothly and have all the details ironed out for good...i buy enough polish i always have swaps,and i'm sure i am not alone in this, so i figured get around once, jumble the names add a few new...go again, and again, and again...


----------



## DonnaD

I am now officially re-excited for this box to make it's way back to me.  You girls better be turning this around super duper extra fast or I might have a hemorrhage!


----------



## lissa1307

oh i know...i can't wait til it makes it all the way around so i can have my official turn (i did trade one of the donation polishes...i had to, its a color i've been looking for for quite some time that my stores are ALWAYS out of) I felt so guilty..but i added another to the box in its place..


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh i know...i can't wait til it makes it all the way around so i can have my official turn (i did trade one of the donation polishes...i had to, its a color i've been looking for for quite some time that my stores are ALWAYS out of) I felt so guilty..but i added another to the box in its place..
LOL!!!


----------



## FrostKitty

> I am now officially re-excited for this box to make it's way back toÂ me. Â You girls better be turning this around superÂ duper extra fast or I might have a hemorrhage!


 I'm beyond excited!! I can't wait too see what a collection of polishes put together by strangers with a common interest looks like. I'm currently completing my dupe list, have decided that I am not a nail art person and am making room for winter colors so I have lots of stuff to add when it's my turn!! Oh and I've decided that I'm not obsessed with polish as long as the collection can be stored in 2 Helmers. ðŸ˜¸


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  we might have to do that...once we get through a single round smoothly and have all the details ironed out for good...i buy enough polish i always have swaps,and i'm sure i am not alone in this, so i figured get around once, jumble the names add a few new...go again, and again, and again...
This is just so exciting. I'm so impressed by you all, and hope to join in the future - I hope for the next rotation. For the time being I'll continue to lurk and admire! So cool!


----------



## DonnaD

I gotta know...which polish?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh i know...i can't wait til it makes it all the way around so i can have my official turn (i did trade one of the donation polishes...i had to, its a color i've been looking for for quite some time that my stores are ALWAYS out of) I felt so guilty..but i added another to the box in its place..


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I gotta know...which polish?
I was going to ask the same thing!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

I finally went through all my polish and set aside my swappables...Some were a little hard to part with...but I had dupes of several so that made it a little easier. I'm getting very excited!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to ask the same thing!!!
it was Essie maximillian strasse-her...i've been on this grey kick lately...i want all the greys! and it's such a pretty light grey, would go great with everything...lol...i put in OPI Scarlet in it's place


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

it was Essie maximillian strasse-her...i've been on this grey kick lately...i want all the greys! and it's such a pretty light grey, would go great with everything...lol...i put in OPI Scarlet in it's place
Great color!  I would have too.  Without this turning into a trade type box, as I previously mentioned I don't have many dupes because of how I shop (soon to be changing that) but as a whole to start I am specifically shopping for items I can get here and hoping for some things I don't have any access to that come to me.  Is there any specific things I should be keeping an eye out for ie.. Color Club sets someone is dying for?  I have ideas of what I will be doing going forward but I want people like what I put in.  I have this hording issue with never giving away any polish even if I hate it.  I have only ever once gotten rid of a polish once by accident and I regretted it.  I am weird that way.  I have no "stash shopping" except for some mini's I have that I bought the full versions of and a few extra random Sinful Color bottles.


----------



## DonnaD

Mine has been sitting on my shelf collecting dust...I don't remember what it looks like lol. I thought it was gold.  Now I have to go look at it.  I was looking through some of my nail pics and realised half the time my bottles are dusty.  Apparently I'm much better at doing my nails than I am at housework.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

it was Essie maximillian strasse-her...i've been on this grey kick lately...i want all the greys! and it's such a pretty light grey, would go great with everything...lol...i put in OPI Scarlet in it's place


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great color!  I would have too.  Without this turning into a trade type box, as I previously mentioned I don't have many dupes because of how I shop (soon to be changing that) but as a whole to start I am specifically shopping for items I can get here and hoping for some things I don't have any access to that come to me.  Is there any specific things I should be keeping an eye out for ie.. Color Club sets someone is dying for?  I have ideas of what I will be doing going forward but I want people like what I put in.  I have this hording issue with never giving away any polish even if I hate it.  I have only ever once gotten rid of a polish once by accident and I regretted it.  I am weird that way.  I have no "stash shopping" except for some mini's I have that I bought the full versions of and a few extra random Sinful Color bottles.
I know exactly what you mean!  I have some polishes that I freakin' hate but giving them up makes my belly feel funny lol.  Funny thing is, I am totally not a collector of things.  I have only two collections...nail polish and salt boxes.  I collect old salt boxes and personal/individual salt bowls.  I have about 30 of those which I keep in a curio in my kitchen.  I hated Essie Buy Me A Cameo so I put it in the first round of this swap  .And I didn't die!!  Actually, going through the box and my stash to add to the box wasn't nearly as hard as I imagined it to be lol.  I guess I'm not as hopeless as I thought.

My house isn't cluttered and there's very little stored in the basement or attic because I have a "if it hasn't been used/touched/thought of in a year, I don't need it" mentality so my polish obsession is weird for my personality.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

it was Essie maximillian strasse-her...i've been on this grey kick lately...i want all the greys! and it's such a pretty light grey, would go great with everything...lol...i put in OPI Scarlet in it's place

 
I actually had to look at it.  I though it was a pale, pale green.  For real.  I had to paint it on to see it was grey.


----------



## chrysalis101

So awesome. YAY! can't wait to see all the pretties. My hubby thinks I'm nuts with how excited I'm getting.


----------



## lissa1307

i'm waiting for two things from an order to come in, which are due to arrive early next week, as soon as they come i'll be putting them in the box and putting it in the mail, it'll be between wednesday and friday.


----------



## NotTheMama

> i'm waiting for two things from an order to come in, which are due to arrive early next week, as soon as they come i'll be putting them in the box and putting itÂ in the mail, it'll be between wednesday and friday.


 Did you get the box I sent yet?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you get the box I sent yet?
not yet, i'm sure it'll be here soon


----------



## acostakk

> Great color!Â  I would have too.Â  Without this turning into a trade type box, as I previously mentioned I don't have many dupes because of how I shop (soon to be changing that) but as a whole to start I am specifically shopping for items I can get here and hoping for some things I don't have any access to that come to me.Â  Is there any specific things I should be keeping an eye out for ie.. Color Club sets someone is dying for?Â  I have ideas of what I will be doing going forward but I want people like what I put in.Â  I have this hording issue with never giving away any polish even if I hate it.Â  I have only ever once gotten rid of a polish once by accident and I regretted it.Â  I am weird that way.Â  I have no "stash shopping" except for some mini's I have that I bought the full versions of and a few extra random Sinful Color bottles.


 Ugh I think I need an intervention! My mom gave me a bottle of Piggy Polish, Right to Bare Feet. The lid cracked and polish leaked, then dried effectively sealing the crack. Totally usable, but I don't like Piggy Polish in general, and this color is particularly "meh" on me. BUT I CAN'T THROW IT AWAY!! I can't in good conscience put it in the swap box damaged, I'll never wear it again, but there it sits on my bathroom counter, mocking me. I'm going to have to tell the hubby to make it quietly disappear some time when I'm not looking.


----------



## chrysalis101

I like Piggy Polish and I don't mind a cracked cap. I'll take it! Hmmm... Maybe I need an intervention. I'm a sucker for free/cheap stuff. Lol


----------



## acostakk

> I like Piggy Polish and I don't mind a cracked cap. I'll take it! Hmmm... Maybe I need an intervention. I'm a sucker for free/cheap stuff. Lol


 !! PM me your address and I'll send it! It will appease my conscience!


----------



## cidster

Finally getting around to introducing myself here on the thread. I am a constant lurker and sometimes poster on the boards. I mostly read the forums to find out how many people like such and such make up and why before I buy new stuff. This thread caught my eye and I am intrigued at the idea of a swap like this. My friends and family don't understand my make up loving side, except my oldest daughter. Since she and I share that's not much help for trades. We are actually sitting here debating which colors to add to the box when it heads my (our) way.

Anyway. *wave* Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

OK my beautiful MUT-tastic ladies and gents, I will be closing sign-ups for round 1.5/2 Thursday and posting the official list on Friday. I still need to hear back from a couple people with their contact info if they want to hold their spots from round one and a couple people who inquired about being added.

**without the contact info I will have to take people off the list, it's just a precaution to protect those who still wish to participate**

** remember to stay active and introduce yourself here to the other swappers**

There was one donation left to arrive, and two donated orders left to arrive, hopefully everything comes in tomorrow, as I would like to have the box headed to Chrysalis101 by Wednesday-Friday AT THE LATEST! Poor thing has been doing the potty/excited dance for the box dance far too long!

We are starting where the other box had left off and all the new signups(and those who wanted to go again) are added on to the end of the list.

I'm excited to get this going again and can't wait to see what's in there when it finally makes it full circle back to me,lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK my beautiful MUT-tastic ladies and gents, I will be closing sign-ups for round 1.5/2 Thursday and posting the official list on Friday. I still need to hear back from a couple people with their contact info if they want to hold their spots from round one and a couple people who inquired about being added.

**without the contact info I will have to take people off the list, it's just a precaution to protect those who still wish to participate**

** remember to stay active and introduce yourself here to the other swappers**

There was one donation left to arrive, and two donated orders left to arrive, hopefully everything comes in tomorrow, as I would like to have the box headed to Chrysalis101 by Wednesday-Friday AT THE LATEST! Poor thing has been doing the potty/excited dance for the box dance far too long!

We are starting where the other box had left off and all the new signups(and those who wanted to go again) are added on to the end of the list.

I'm excited to get this going again and can't wait to see what's in there when it finally makes it full circle back to me,lol
Are you going to post a photo like you did with the first one or leave it up for surprises for Chrysalis101?


----------



## DonnaD

Welcome!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally getting around to introducing myself here on the thread. I am a constant lurker and sometimes poster on the boards. I mostly read the forums to find out how many people like such and such make up and why before I buy new stuff. This thread caught my eye and I am intrigued at the idea of a swap like this. My friends and family don't understand my make up loving side, except my oldest daughter. Since she and I share that's not much help for trades. We are actually sitting here debating which colors to add to the box when it heads my (our) way.

Anyway. *wave* Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think there should be pictures...there shouldn't be any surprises. We really have to know what's put in and taken out...it keeps people honest, right?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you going to post a photo like you did with the first one or leave it up for surprises for Chrysalis101?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you going to post a photo like you did with the first one or leave it up for surprises for Chrysalis101?
I'll be posting a picture of the box before i mail it...maybe a couple pics because if i take one that shows everything it's gonna be so tiny no one will be able to tell whats what...this box is fricken HUGE!!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll be posting a picture of the box before i mail it...maybe a couple pics because if i take one that shows everything it's gonna be so tiny no one will be able to tell whats what...this box is fricken HUGE!!

The generosity of everyone here is so overwhelming. I'm sure I'll be posting something along those lines again at the end of this week/beginning of next week when I actually see the box. Lissa's descriptions so far are just astonishing.


----------



## FrostKitty

Culling the nail polish hoarders stash has been very liberating - I've also promised myself that any polish I get between now and when the box o'polish gets to me that I don't fall in love with will go into the box and sent on so it can find a new home. I just ordered the full China Glaze Autumn Nights set because it was cheaper than ordering the few I was interested in - if the colors (metallics) from that set are not in the box - will the person AFTER me - send me a message reminding me that I am not a crazy shut in hoarder and that I really, really never wear frosts or foils...


----------



## Kristine Walker

Can't wait till the box gets going and makes it way to me! CS are so much fun


----------



## lissa1307

ok, there is one thing left to arrive for the box, its a set of mini polishes...everything else has made it here(thank you all!) i'm hoping the last set comes tomorrow so i can ship it out after work in the morning.

there are over 60 bottles of polish, and a ton of art supplies.

i took pics, please excuse the blurriness, my hands are super shaky today and i can't get a good pic to save my life...but its a pretty good representation,lol


----------



## NotTheMama

Holy crap!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, there is one thing left to arrive for the box, its a set of mini polishes...everything else has made it here(thank you all!) i'm hoping the last set comes tomorrow so i can ship it out after work in the morning.

there are over 60 bottles of polish, and a ton of art supplies.

i took pics, please excuse the blurriness, my hands are super shaky today and i can't get a good pic to save my life...but its a pretty good representation,lol
























Impressive ladies really!  Thank you all for your incredible generosity.  I can't wait to see what's in there when it gets to me and adding to it's awesomeness!! (I hope shipping isn't too bad with all that weight to it!!)


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Holy crap!!!
yea, i need to find a good box...its in 3 boxes right now...when i started taking things out to snap pics i thought i was never going to reach the bottoms of the boxes...lol


----------



## lissa1307

i'm hoping my mad packing skills will allow me to get it in a medium flat rate box...but i think we may be moving up to a large...i know the medium flat rate is $12 to ship and it has tracking.


----------



## Kristine Walker

Wowzers!!! That's a heap of pretty!


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i'm hoping my mad packing skills will allow me to get it in a medium flat rate box...but i think we may be moving up to a large...i know the medium flat rate is $12 to ship and it has tracking.


The large flat rate box is $16.85.


----------



## lissa1307

yea with things like this flat rate boxes are lifesavers!!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

WOW!!! I can't wait to get the box...look at all those awesome goodies!!! Glitter....I love glitter! hehe


----------



## Parasoul

Holy crap that is an intense swap box! Great job everyone. I hope you all enjoy the goodies and make this the best swap ever!


----------



## chrysalis101

Holy cow! You ladies are rock awesome!

Potty dance has been restored to full intensity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!


----------



## DonnaD

I hope it isn't more than the $16ish to ship...otherwise it's hitting the point where it's more expensive to participate than the worth you would get out of it.


----------



## acostakk

> Holy cow! You ladies are rock awesome! Potty dance has been restored to full intensity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!


 I'm gonna dance right along with you even though I'm waaaay down the list this time around! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope it isn't more than the $16ish to ship...otherwise it's hitting the point where it's more expensive to participate than the worth you would get out of it.


Regional flat rate shipping is a lot less, if you're lucky enough to live in the same USPS zone as the person to whom you're shipping the box.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope it isn't more than the $16ish to ship...otherwise it's hitting the point where it's more expensive to participate than the worth you would get out of it.



Regional flat rate shipping is a lot less, if you're lucky enough to live in the same USPS zone as the person to whom you're shipping the box. OMG that would be awesome, lets get enough people to do that.  We will make the order by your zone!!! 

I am so cheap LOL!  But in all seriousness I am not backing out of this but I really hope it's not that expensive.  I may have to take a ton of smaller polish bottles in swap for a really really expensive one.  (/runs to the store to buy a ton of Deborah Lippman)


----------



## tulosai

I know this idea was previously vetoed, but is it really impossible to make two boxes and send them in opposite directions? I share some others concerns about shipping costs, especially as (at least last time) people were adding more than they took.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this idea was previously vetoed, but is it really impossible to make two boxes and send them in opposite directions? I share some others concerns about shipping costs, especially as (at least last time) people were adding more than they took. 
I was wondering the same thing. If seems a bit unwieldy starting off and it will just get bigger!


----------



## lissa1307

we will probably do a couple of smaller boxes later on down the road, for the first round/second round it is one box. the shipping cost doesnt go up by weight if you use a flat rate box, and i will be trying to make sure it can go in the smallest one possible because i am cheap too,lol. and yes the box size changes, but it can go both up and down. some people add extra, or some may add one high end and take 2 or 3 low end...i'll be unpackaging what i can and i got some mad packing skills so space in the box will be maximized to allow for the lowest shipping possible.


----------



## chrysalis101

Maybe, with such a large box, it would be better to have two. Then we aren't putting all all of our eggs in one basket, so to speak. I know we've put measures in place this time to cut down on the chances of another box going MIA. But, at least if there are two boxes, if one does go MIA then we still have another one. I'm not saying that it WOULD happen again, I'm just saying that it COULD happen again.


----------



## tulosai

I guess honestly I can't understand the argument against having two? If you are concerned about the people who have been waiting longest you could just split the list by having the first person who is waiting get box A, the second person who has been waiting get box B, the third person who has been waiting get box A next, the fourth person who has been waiting get box B next and so on so that it is fair. I understand that flat rate boxes don't go by weight but if it can't fit in a medium box anymore and has to go in a large box, that is a big increase in postage.  I also am afraid people will be less inclined to be generous if they are worried about it not fitting in a medium box and/or postage.

I don't mean to seem cheap or to sound whiny.  I know I'm 'late to the party' and I really respect all the hard work that has been done on this by everyone else, and especially you, lissa1307.  I just am sort of confused about what you think the disadvantages of splitting it into two boxes are.

Just my two cents.  Hope I have not offended anyone.

ETA: If some of the concern is your own postage cost, I can't believe, given  the generosity I've seen here, that some of us wouldn't send small donations to your paypal account to help you make up the difference.  I certainly would.


----------



## DonnaD

I think the hesitation is because of the resulting confusion...and it could get confusing fast.  I trust Lissa and if it's too much, I wouldn't mind if she kept stuff out to add to the next round.  I'm personally okay with the extra $4 to ship a large flat rate box.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess honestly I can't understand the argument against having two? If you are concerned about the people who have been waiting longest you could just split the list by having the first person who is waiting get box A, the second person who has been waiting get box B, the third person who has been waiting get box A next, the fourth person who has been waiting get box B next and so on so that it is fair. I understand that flat rate boxes don't go by weight but if it can't fit in a medium box anymore and has to go in a large box, that is a big increase in postage.  I also am afraid people will be less inclined to be generous if they are worried about it not fitting in a medium box and/or postage.

I don't mean to seem cheap or to sound whiny.  I know I'm 'late to the party' and I really respect all the hard work that has been done on this by everyone else, and especially you, lissa1307.  I just am sort of confused about what you think the disadvantages of splitting it into two boxes are.

Just my two cents.  Hope I have not offended anyone.

ETA: If some of the concern is your own postage cost, I can't believe, given  the generosity I've seen here, that some of us wouldn't send small donations to your paypal account to help you make up the difference.  I certainly would.


----------



## lissa1307

the main reason for doing one is to cut back on confusion and also having one of those moments where person # z thought they were after person# y and was excited for that box being shipped and what was in it when it was actually person# x that was shipping to them...however after hearing the concerns and with as many people signed up it would make sense to do two versus one. so i have an idea and i'll take a vote.

option A:

i will make one list and send one box to the first person, one box to the last person on the list.

box one will go to person 1,2,3 and so on. box two will go (for example, there are more than this signed up) 10, 9, 8 and so on...that way  no one will be waiting through the holidays, and the boxes will be smaller thus less shipping for each...and each person will essentially be getting two boxes to swap in.

or

option B:

keep it as it is and send one huge box going to each person down the list.

so lets take a vote, just copy and paste(changing the number to reflect your vote so i'm not searching through page after page and risking missing a vote) we have an odd number of ladies signed up so majority rules.

Option A-     

Option B-

i'm still waiting on that last order so i won't be shipping today so hopefully everyone makes it online to vote asap.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
so lets take a vote, just copy and paste(changing the number to reflect your vote so i'm not searching through page after page and risking missing a vote) we have an odd number of ladies signed up so majority rules.

Option A-     
I am sorry I didn't get what you mean about changing the number but I vote Option A for the reason that I think the variety might be a little better/different.


----------



## DonnaD

I'm torn...I like the 2 box thing as it reduces the chance for another theft but it does add confusion.

I guess I'll go with option A.  I figure people can always post here before they send it on just to make sure things are going to the right people.


----------



## lissa1307

votes:

Option A-     2

Option B-     0


----------



## feemia

Here are a couple of things to consider regarding option A vs option B: If you are concerned about the cost of postage, Option A will be more expensive by the time you receive both boxes. Option B - 1 large flat rate box $16. Option A - 2 medium flat rate boxes - $24 (2 x $12). If you are concerned about another boxes disappearing, Option A will cut the risk in half. Although the new rules reduce the risk, there's still no guarantee. In the Nail Polish Circular Swap Group, one of the boxes went missing, and the person it ended up with had been on MUT for over a year with 1000+ posts and 20+ positive trader feedback.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  votes:

Option A-     2

Option B-     0
Option A-     3

Option B-     0


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Option A-     3

Option B-     0
Option A-     4

Option B-     0


----------



## nikkimouse

The only issues I really see with option a is someone near the middle will get the boxes at almost the same time.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Option A-     4

Option B-     0
Option A- 4

Option B- 1


----------



## DonnaD

In light of these comments...which make a lot of sense, I'm going to change my vote.  So now it's at

Option A- 3

Option B- 2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are a couple of things to consider regarding option A vs option B:

If you are concerned about the cost of postage, Option A will be more expensive by the time you receive both boxes. Option B - 1 large flat rate box $16. Option A - 2 medium flat rate boxes - $24 (2 x $12).

If you are concerned about another boxes disappearing, Option A will cut the risk in half. Although the new rules reduce the risk, there's still no guarantee. In the Nail Polish Circular Swap Group, one of the boxes went missing, and the person it ended up with had been on MUT for over a year with 1000+ posts and 20+ positive trader feedback.


Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only issues I really see with option a is someone near the middle will get the boxes at almost the same time.


----------



## DonnaD

Wow.Is she still on mut or did she go poof?  To me, it's just such a nasty thing to do.  It's thievery for one which is bad enough, but it also defeating for people who have good intentions and are excited to get their turn.   Hopefully karma really does exist.  I hope so anyway...it might be the only way I'll get into Heaven LOL!  True story.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you are concerned about another boxes disappearing, Option A will cut the risk in half. Although the new rules reduce the risk, there's still no guarantee. In the Nail Polish Circular Swap Group, one of the boxes went missing, and the person it ended up with had been on MUT for over a year with 1000+ posts and 20+ positive trader feedback.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I do have to say if someone like that went poof, it's as likely as not that it was for a very serious personal reason - in fact in my (humble and perhaps naive opinion) it's more likely that she had a personal crisis that that she stole a (not terribly large, since those boxes are tons smaller than this one) box of polishes. Again though maybe I'm naive.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do have to say if someone like that went poof, it's as likely as not that it was for a very serious personal reason - in fact in my (humble and perhaps naive opinion) it's more likely that she had a personal crisis that that she stole a (not terribly large, since those boxes are tons smaller than this one) box of polishes. Again though maybe I'm naive.
Maybe but to me when you contribute to the point you've commented 1000+ times, you are known well enough that if you had a problem, you'd say so.  Something simple like, "Due to my busy schedule, I'm not going to have time for the board.  It's been a pleasure."  You know?  Unless you die, I can't imagine a total disappearance...especially belonging to a swap.  For me, if something happened, the least I would do is come here and let you all know I couldn't continue.

I guess I can't imagine what would make a person just run off with a box of stuff meant for everyone.  I have honestly never stolen a thing in my life so I don't understand the mentality behind why people would steal anything other than food.


----------



## acostakk

In light of these comments...which make a lot of sense, I'm going to change my vote. So now it's at Option A- 3 Option B- 2 I want to vote A, but realistically speaking I think I need to go with B. The holidays are coming and my ability to stay on top of things is going downhill. So keeping up with two boxes is probably asking too much if my brain. Option A -3 Option B -3


----------



## nikkimouse

> Â  I do have to say if someone like that went poof, it's as likely as not that it was for a very serious personal reason - in fact in my (humble and perhaps naive opinion) it's more likely that she had a personal crisis that that she stole a (not terribly large, since those boxes are tons smaller than this one) box of polishes. Again though maybe I'm naive.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but to me when you contribute to the point you've commented 1000+ times, you are known well enough that if you had a problem, you'd say so. Â Something simple like, "Due to my busy schedule, I'm not going to have time for the board. Â It's been a pleasure." Â You know? Â Unless you die, I can't imagine a total disappearance...especially belonging to a swap. Â For me, if something happened, the least I would do is come here and let you all know I couldn't continue. I guess I can't imagine what would make a person just run off with a box of stuff meant for everyone. Â I have honestly never stolen a thing in my life so I don't understand the mentality behind why people would steal anything other than food.
Click to expand...

 in one of the sample swaps (I want to say pac nw) a moderator had the box and fell off the raider. so you never really know what's going on. I doubt she "stole" the box.


----------



## Kristine Walker

B please


----------



## bonita22

is it too late to join? I'm so glad I joined in time! Super excited!


----------



## luckyme502

> B please


 I already voted but this wasn't in the tally format, so Option A- 3 Option B- 4


----------



## bonita22

Here's my vote: Option A-3 Option B-5


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my vote:

Option A-3
Option B-5
Here's mine:

Option A-4
Option B-5

Mostly because getting a box of 60+ polishes to unpack, sort through, make decisions about, and then carefully repack makes my ADD brain dizzy.


----------



## cidster

WOW!!!!!! That's a LOT of stuff! It makes my little stash of things I want to trade look tiny. I wanted to clarify, gently used is ok? I have a handful of polishes I have worn once or twice and then never touched again. Can I trade these? I would like someone to get some use out of them if possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

I'm okay either way.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW!!!!!! That's a LOT of stuff! It makes my little stash of things I want to trade look tiny. I wanted to clarify, gently used is ok? I have a handful of polishes I have worn once or twice and then never touched again. Can I trade these? I would like someone to get some use out of them if possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
yes gently used is ok


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's mine:

Option A-4
Option B-5

Mostly because getting a box of 60+ polishes to unpack, sort through, make decisions about, and then carefully repack makes my ADD brain dizzy.




I feel you on that!  Both options have their pros and cons and I am still torn...I'm good with whatever Lissa and everyone else decides.


----------



## jesemiaud

My vote is now tallied:

Option A-4Option B-6


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel you on that!  Both options have their pros and cons and I am still torn...I'm good with whatever Lissa and everyone else decides.
Personally i don't give a hoot, i have to wrap, pack, and ship them all one way or another, but i put the whole vote up so everyone has a way to voice concerns and i can try to make most of the people happy...i realize no matter what everyone wont be happy...but it is what it is...and one way or another it's going out tomorrow...whether that damn shipment comes or not (still waiting on a min set) LOL  i am more than ready to get this going again...as i'm sure you all are as well.


----------



## pinkgemini

> My vote is now tallied: Option A: 4 Option B: 7 Option A-4 Option B-6


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I vote for option b


----------



## FrancesWilkins

sorry im late to post, its been a busy week here...but, im back on track now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

OK...we are gonna stop votes...seems like most people were leaning towards B(one big box) anyway. I didn't want to hold up progress any longer, and I did say I would have it out by today. So it is on the move...heading towards Chrysalis101, should be there monday.

Tracking # 9114901159815540989971

It's in a Large flat rate box ($16.85) but it was just too big for the medium and isn't quite full, I left the smaller things in a small box inside the big box to take up space so things would be more snug. Depending on which items are traded out you guys may be able to move down to a medium box and save $4.

The last order still hasn't come in yet, but I didn't want to make you guys wait any longer on the off chance it's back ordered or something and they didn't inform me. I'll set it aside for the next round when it does come.

Now onto our list!

There was a change in the original list because one member never contacted me back with her contact info after I PM'd her a couple times, so I had to remove one of the originals from the list. I have everyone's contact info now, and I will be checking up to make sure you guys stay active, hopefully the new group is as thrilled as I am and the box moves along smoothly this time.

Also it may be a good idea to contact your following person when you receive the box, just as another precaution to keeping everyone active and excited about it.


Chrysalis101
pinkgemini
KristineWalker
Sleepykat
Frostkitty
FrancesWilkins
STLSportsGirl13
AgathaLaupin
jesemiaud
Tulosai
heather4602
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
cidster
Pollysmom
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Bonita22
lissa1307


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## chrysalis101

woo hoo!! Monday's gonna be great!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  woo hoo!! Monday's gonna be great!
use two hands with the box, lol...i kinda scared the postman earlier...he wasnt expecting it to weigh so much and told me i was getting my money's worth with the flat rate box.


----------



## tulosai

Hope it moves quickly!! I am dying of excitement!! Thanks everyone so much for the donations.  I think this will be amazing!

Is it appropriate to leave trade feedback for the person who ships the box to you? This might help some people qualify for other swaps on the site (one thing I love about this swap is that it is pretty much open to anyone, but it'd be nice if people who can do a good swap can get some recognition from this too IMO).


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hope it moves quickly!! I am dying of excitement!! Thanks everyone so much for the donations.  I think this will be amazing!

Is it appropriate to leave trade feedback for the person who ships the box to you? This might help some people qualify for other swaps on the site (one thing I love about this swap is that it is pretty much open to anyone, but it'd be nice if people who can do a good swap can get some recognition from this too IMO).
I would say go for it if you want, i plan on leaving positive feedback for each of you after it's over.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hope it moves quickly!! I am dying of excitement!! Thanks everyone so much for the donations.  I think this will be amazing!

Is it appropriate to leave trade feedback for the person who ships the box to you? This might help some people qualify for other swaps on the site (one thing I love about this swap is that it is pretty much open to anyone, but it'd be nice if people who can do a good swap can get some recognition from this too IMO).
I don't think you can leave trade feedback for that, can you?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think you can leave trade feedback for that, can you?
technically its a trade(or eh...multiple trades) the only tricky part comes in where you have to have a link to the trade list...but i was just going to use my own trade list for the link...i figure if these girls held on through a missing box, and what will take a few months to make all the way around, and all those wonderful donations to keep it going...then you all deserve a +++ feedback. don't know if it goes along wit MUT rules, but IMO you guys deserve some love!


----------



## luckyme502

I just want to let you know I won't be on the boards much the next few days because I'm visiting my grandparents.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just want to let you know I won't be on the boards much the next few days because I'm visiting my grandparents.
That's fine, I won't boot you,LOL just let us know when you're back...and have fun!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  technically its a trade(or eh...multiple trades) the only tricky part comes in where you have to have a link to the trade list...but i was just going to use my own trade list for the link...i figure if these girls held on through a missing box, and what will take a few months to make all the way around, and all those wonderful donations to keep it going...then you all deserve a +++ feedback. don't know if it goes along wit MUT rules, but IMO you guys deserve some love!
On the regular circular sample swap, they do leave Feedback for one another. They link to the person who they are giving feed back to's trade list.  I do not think it is against MUT rules- I just wondered how we were proceeding with this swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  technically its a trade(or eh...multiple trades) the only tricky part comes in where you have to have a link to the trade list...but i was just going to use my own trade list for the link...i figure if these girls held on through a missing box, and what will take a few months to make all the way around, and all those wonderful donations to keep it going...then you all deserve a +++ feedback. don't know if it goes along wit MUT rules, but IMO you guys deserve some love!


Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the regular circular sample swap, they do leave Feedback for one another. They link to the person who they are giving feed back to's trade list.  I do not think it is against MUT rules- I just wondered how we were proceeding with this swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So does this mean I'd have to make a trade list?


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  technically its a trade(or eh...multiple trades) the only tricky part comes in where you have to have a link to the trade list...but i was just going to use my own trade list for the link...i figure if these girls held on through a missing box, and what will take a few months to make all the way around, and all those wonderful donations to keep it going...then you all deserve a +++ feedback. don't know if it goes along wit MUT rules, but IMO you guys deserve some love!


Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the regular circular sample swap, they do leave Feedback for one another. They link to the person who they are giving feed back to's trade list.  I do not think it is against MUT rules- I just wondered how we were proceeding with this swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So does this mean I'd have to make a trade list?

Not necessarily; it doesn't matter if you link to your trade list or the other trader's.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I still have not figured out how to leave feedback....:/


----------



## bonita22

> I still have not figured out how to leave feedback....:/


 On the person's profile you can see Trader Feedback right under their avatar. Click on Trader Feedback then you'll see that person's trader repuation. Below the Positive, Neutral and Negative is the Leave Feedback button. You can scroll down &amp; add a link to a trade list (yours or theirs it doesn't really matter) then you can give them whatever feedback you want. You can't leave feedback on the site's mobile version, so you'll have to be on the desktop version. I hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


On the person's profile you can see Trader Feedback right under their avatar. Click on Trader Feedback then you'll see that person's trader repuation. Below the Positive, Neutral and Negative is the Leave Feedback button. You can scroll down &amp; add a link to a trade list (yours or theirs it doesn't really matter) then you can give them whatever feedback you want. You can't leave feedback on the site's mobile version, so you'll have to be on the desktop version.
I hope that helps





Doesn't that make it so any random person could leave bad feedback on your trade link?


----------



## bonita22

I



> Doesn't that make it so any random person could leave bad feedback on your trade link?


 I guess they can, but I doubt anyone is doing that. I think the reason you can use either is because sometimes people do trades with members that don't have a trade list. You can't leave feedback unless one of the traders has a trade list to link.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


On the person's profile you can see Trader Feedback right under their avatar. Click on Trader Feedback then you'll see that person's trader repuation. Below the Positive, Neutral and Negative is the Leave Feedback button. You can scroll down &amp; add a link to a trade list (yours or theirs it doesn't really matter) then you can give them whatever feedback you want. You can't leave feedback on the site's mobile version, so you'll have to be on the desktop version.
I hope that helps




Doesn't that make it so any random person could leave bad feedback on your trade link?

Most people wouldn't care about to do that unless you actually had a bad trade with them.


----------



## Kristine Walker

OOoooh lucky #3 is me!! Can't wait! Does anyone have problems with unused minis? I have a few I wanted to add to the box if that's OK with everyone.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   OOoooh lucky #3 is me!! Can't wait! Does anyone have problems with unused minis? I have a few I wanted to add to the box if that's OK with everyone.
I had planned on adding some as well.  I don't mind personally as the idea is to take whatever you want and exchange it with something of equal or greater value.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had planned on adding some as well.  I don't mind personally as the idea is to take whatever you want and exchange it with something of equal or greater value. 
Yeah, I have no problem with minis!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   OOoooh lucky #3 is me!! Can't wait! Does anyone have problems with unused minis? I have a few I wanted to add to the box if that's OK with everyone.
minis are ok, in fact theres some already in there, good rule of thumb is 2 minis=1 full size


----------



## cidster

I realized today that I have spent well over 6 hours reading a few threads (this one, the 30 manis, and Bondi) and not even posting...... Just a creepy lurker. My husband thinks I'm crazy to be reading ABOUT nail polish for hours


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realized today that I have spent well over 6 hours reading a few threads (this one, the 30 manis, and Bondi) and not even posting...... Just a creepy lurker. My husband thinks I'm crazy to be reading ABOUT nail polish for hours 
 



but but but...theres so much to read about it...colors, brands, formulas, techniques,tools, removers, new collections, classics, lemmings, challenges, ideas, inspiration,storage, hauls, hoards/stashes, colors you didnt know you needed yet, shall i go on? i mean a girl must stay up to date on the latest nail fashions,right? lol...my hubby doesnt get it either and likes to tease about it.


----------



## chrysalis101

I get teased a lot too. But I guess it's only fair, I tease him about playing video games (have for over a decade now...gosh, we're getting old). He calls me a "girly girl" (which I never used to be, before I got addicted to nail polish) because I refuse to open these older than dirt windows in our apartment for fear of breaking a nail (which I have done trying to close these stupid windows).


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I'm cool with minis!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realized today that I have spent well over 6 hours reading a few threads (this one, the 30 manis, and Bondi) and not even posting...... Just a creepy lurker. My husband thinks I'm crazy to be reading ABOUT nail polish for hours 







My long suffering husband says... "She's gone down the rabbit hole"... I get lost for hours - nail polish, nail art, lipstick, skin care, make up tutorials, Progressive Channels on You Tube, video games. I'll literally look up and realize that I sat down just to "look up a swatch" and the sun has set and I'm knee deep into the "Best French Mascara that You Cannot Get In The US"...   The only thing worse is the way I'll lose days working on Math Proofs.   Then I look up and realize that it's Wednesday and I can't remember whether or not I've eaten for a couple of days.   

I think the long suffering husband is charmed by the idea that I can play Halo or Call of Duty for hours then I head upstairs to do the whole girl ... Steam, Clean, Exfoliate, Mask, Mani, Pedi, Hair Conditioning thing.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any update on where the box is???  I am just super excited.
At a post office in Indiana says the USPS site.


----------



## feemia

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any update on where the box is???  I am just super excited.


----------



## chrysalis101

Mail usually gets here between 1 and 3 CST. Not here yet.


----------



## chrysalis101

I am anxiously waiting by the front door though (computer is about 3 foot from the door). My poor mail lady already doesn't like me much (I have a bad habit of not getting the mail to the box in time and end up running down the street after here waving the Netflix envelope in the are. hehe...), and I don't think this box is going to raise her opinion of me at all.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am anxiously waiting by the front door though (computer is about 3 foot from the door). My poor mail lady already doesn't like me much (I have a bad habit of not getting the mail to the box in time and end up running down the street after here waving the Netflix envelope in the are. hehe...), and I don't think this box is going to raise her opinion of me at all.
Mine thinks I am weird because only on nail mail days (I usually stare out my window after tracking says it's "out for delivery" until she pulls up and I run out as I see her pull up, offer a huge devilish grin, and yank my boxes out of the mailbox and run off squealing into my house before she is even up the block.


----------



## chrysalis101

It's here! It's here! yay!! And I just did my nails and they're too dent-able to open the box. HAHA


----------



## bonita22

Yay! [@]chrysalis101[/@] Can't wait to see what you pick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's here! It's here! yay!! And I just did my nails and they're too dent-able to open the box. HAHA
Yay! can't wait to see your reaction when you open it up,lol


----------



## lissa1307

oh, i have a couple things for the next box already...apparently a couple things slipped out when i was boxing everything up and i found them last night,lol. and i finally heard about the mini set that was ordered...its supposed to be here saturday now. so it will be put away for the next box.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's here! It's here! yay!! And I just did my nails and they're too dent-able to open the box. HAHA
I would have tore into that so bad all my polish would be all up the sides of the box and everything!!!  Knowing me I would want to be changing it to whatever was in that box of awesome anyway.


----------



## Kristine Walker

Yay! Glad the box is there, also glad minis are OK. I love minis personally. Will do the 2 minis=1 full size rule. This is so much fun y'all!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Yay! Glad the box is there, also glad minis are OK. I love minis personally. Will do the 2 minis=1 full size rule. This is so much fun y'all!
For my mini's I planned on doing them equivalent size as in my mini's are only 1/8 oz whereas the full size are 1/2 oz, I will be doing 4 of them for one full size polish.  If it's a Hard Candy or smaller polish 2/1 is much closer.  I am also taking into consideration price and availability of said minis.


----------



## chrysalis101

Warning long post ahead! So I opened the door to the mail lady (who already is not my biggest fan). She glared at me handed me a small box and a handful of mail. And I'm thinking "I know what is coming..." She pulled this gigantic box out of her bag and says, "Glad you're the only one getting mail today. Now I have to go back tdesk e truck and get everyone else's. What is in there that weights so much? Books?" "nope. Just as good, though, nail polish. Though, I am expecting a box of books soon." I got the look again. Oh well... I couldn't open the box right away so it sat on the desk looking like a poorly wrapped Christmas gift until I got home from picking up my mom. Mom came in and picked up the box and said, "Oh, good our books finally got here!" She and my daughter helped me go through it all. My daughter wanted to be a swatch model so I made her go wash her hands really well.



In the end dinner was late, choices were made and remade. And the hubby was told to just be happy he got dinner at all tonight. And then more choices were made on what to put in it. So here's what I took out. I only took some of each of the studs.



And here's what I put in.



I took some of the more expensive polishes so I counted them 2 for 1 when putting stuff in. Also, with the exfoliating gloves, I put them in a ziplock bag to protect from pet hard or smoke in case someone is allergic.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Warning long post ahead!

So I opened the door to the mail lady (who already is not my biggest fan). She glared at me handed me a small box and a handful of mail. And I'm thinking "I know what is coming..." She pulled this gigantic box out of her bag and says, "Glad you're the only one getting mail today. Now I have to go back tdesk e truck and get everyone else's. What is in there that weights so much? Books?" "nope. Just as good, though, nail polish. Though, I am expecting a box of books soon." I got the look again. Oh well...

I couldn't open the box right away so it sat on the desk
LOL





i imagine her face to be similar to this..


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Warning long post ahead!

So I opened the door to the mail lady (who already is not my biggest fan). She glared at me handed me a small box and a handful of mail. And I'm thinking "I know what is coming..." She pulled this gigantic box out of her bag and says, "Glad you're the only one getting mail today. Now I have to go back tdesk e truck and get everyone else's. What is in there that weights so much? Books?" "nope. Just as good, though, nail polish. Though, I am expecting a box of books soon." I got the look again. Oh well...

I couldn't open the box right away so it sat on the desk looking like a poorly wrapped Christmas gift until I got home from picking up my mom. Mom came in and picked up the box and said, "Oh, good our books finally got here!"

She and my daughter helped me go through it all. My daughter wanted to be a swatch model so I made her go wash her hands really well.



In the end dinner was late, choices were made and remade. And the hubby was told to just be happy he got dinner at all tonight. And then more choices were made on what to put in it.

So here's what I took out. I only took some of each of the studs. 



And here's what I put in.



I took some of the more expensive polishes so I counted them 2 for 1 when putting stuff in. Also, with the exfoliating gloves, I put them in a ziplock bag to protect from pet hard or smoke in case someone is allergic.
Awe what a cute model.  Looks like it was worth the wait.  I just realized that if everyone took a full week I wouldn't get it for another 11 weeks!!! OMG I am going to potty dance for that long.


----------



## DonnaD

My mail lady loves me for my shopaholic tendencies...she really does.  I guess there's something in February where they get something for delivering the most packages and I've helped her win it 3 years in a row.  She's a doll, we went out one night to see my daughter's boyfriend's band play and she sat with us as we all got pleasantly plastered.  Also, I always give her an xmas gift and another for Mail Carrier's Appreciation day and I make her cookies once a month or so. 

I'm so glad it's on he move again!  Yay!


----------



## lissa1307

> Awe what a cute model.Â  Looks like it was worth the wait.Â  I just realized that if everyone took a full week I wouldn't get it for another 11 weeks!!! OMG I am going to potty dance for that long.


 Most people dont take a full week, i just made it a week in case anyone needs a few extra days to get paid or something to ship. I thought the 3 day rule on the other swap was a bit hasty, i know i dont always have shipping money in 3 days, it more of a maximum limit...not a rule that you have to wait.lol


----------



## lissa1307

> My mail lady loves me for my shopaholic tendencies...she really does.Â  I guess there's something in February where they get something for delivering the most packages and I've helped her win it 3 years in a row.Â  She's a doll, we went out one night to see my daughter's boyfriend's band play and she sat with us as we all got pleasantly plastered.Â  Also, I always give her an xmas gift and another for Mail Carrier's Appreciation day and I make her cookies once a month or so.Â  I'm so glad it's on he move again!Â  Yay!


 Thats so sweet of you...i might do somethin nice this year for our new carrier,hes been so nice about my many many packages, and hubbys many car parts that come as well...i never did anything for our old carrier because he tried to pioson my dogs...and we caught him many time trying to harrass them and let them out of our gate( which btw is plent far away from the mailbox so he had no reason to be near it) i guess he thought since they bark theyd bite...but they are all bark unless you mess with the kids..they just run off to pee on the telephone pole,lol. And im so glad to have it moving again too. Takes a load off my mind.i think we have a good group going too!


----------



## luckyme502

I had a wonderful time visiting with my grandparents. I wish they lived closer to me so I could help them more. They are getting older and can't do things for themselves anymore.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Most people dont take a full week, i just made it a week in case anyone needs a few extra days to get paid or something to ship. I thought the 3 day rule on the other swap was a bit hasty, i know i dont always have shipping money in 3 days, it more of a maximum limit...not a rule that you have to wait.lol
I totally understand, I was just being stupid.  I can only make it to the post office on Saturday's so for me depending on when I get it, it could be a week.  Does anyone here use the PayPal shipping?  If so, how does it work?  Does it work with flat rate boxes?


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Most people dont take a full week, i just made it a week in case anyone needs a few extra days to get paid or something to ship. I thought the 3 day rule on the other swap was a bit hasty, i know i dont always have shipping money in 3 days, it more of a maximum limit...not a rule that you have to wait.lol

I don't plan on taking that long with the box, although I think I joked about it. I drive past at least one post office everyday. So as soon as pinkgemini answers my PM with her snail mail I'll get the box back to USPS.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally understand, I was just being stupid.  I can only make it to the post office on Saturday's so for me depending on when I get it, it could be a week.  Does anyone here use the PayPal shipping?  If so, how does it work?  Does it work with flat rate boxes?
Same. I work full time and my work is too far from the post office for me to dash there and back even on a lunch break :/ Hopefully when I get the box it'll be on a Friday so I can run there immediately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

Glad to see its finally on its way! Congrats gals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lets make this the best swap ever so we set the bar high for round three.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I totally understand, I was just being stupid.Â  I can only make it to the post office on Saturday's so for me depending on when I get it, it could be a week.Â  Does anyone here use the PayPal shipping?Â  If so, how does it work?Â  Does it work with flat rate boxes?


It's the same for me, when the box gets to me I'll only be able to pick it up on Saturday because my 1/2 hour lunch doesn't give me enough time to go get it during the week. You can purchase flat rate shipping from the USPS website. It's a little bit cheaper to do it that way, rather than buy your postage at the counter in the Post Office.


----------



## feemia

Has anyone had trouble purchasing flat rate shipping when you disclose that the box contains nail polish in glass bottles?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone had trouble purchasing flat rate shipping when you disclose that the box contains nail polish in glass bottles?
I don't disclose there are nail polish bottles.  I usually try and wrap my stuff in bubble wrap and/or baggies.  Obviously with so many bottles I doubt that is the case but I basically lie through my teeth so no I have not.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone had trouble purchasing flat rate shipping when you disclose that the box contains nail polish in glass bottles?
It's actually technically illegal to ship nail polish any other way but by using ground shipping (i.e. parcel post) because it is considered hazardous.  Technically, using the flat rate boxes is illegal, as is sending it express or priority or first class.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe what a cute model.  Looks like it was worth the wait.  I just realized that if everyone took a full week I wouldn't get it for another 11 weeks!!! OMG I am going to potty dance for that long.
OMgosh what a cutie patootie!! I miss my daughter being that little! lol


----------



## sleepykat

Thank you to anyone who put in minis; I love them! I do put a higher value on indie minis than say a Color Club one. Anyhow, I think most of us should be able to tell if we're making a fair trade. When I have shipped in a circular swap before, I did use the ground shipping through the post office to be okay legally. If it's one bottle of polish I don't feel bad, but a bunch feels different to me. I always use PayPal to print my labels. I used the big scale at work to calculate. I apologized to the mailman at my work who picks up all my trade packages, but he said it's great because it keeps them in business.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I apologized to the mailman at my work who picks up all my trade packages, but he said it's great because it keeps them in business.

I guess that's true. I just think she doesn't like me for whatever reason. I think it's partly because she's on a walking route and my husband and I do have a tenancy to order heavy things over the net.


----------



## FrostKitty

Our Post Office is staffed by Zombies. Not cool zombies... The shuffling, groaning body parts dropping off type of zombies. She, our mail zombie, drives the route and still can't be bothered to get out to deliver stuff that doesn't fit into the box. A few weeks ago she left an attempted to deliver notice on a package of goodies my parents sent - even though I was in the front yard pruning my Rosemary and she waved at me - I called the post office and offered to send them the home security video of her waving at me, in my huge gardening hat , as she drove by. When the box arrives - I'll be shipping it to the next person from the Post Office one town over. D


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Our Post Office is staffed by Zombies. Not cool zombies... The shuffling, groaning body parts dropping off type of zombies. She, our mail zombie, drives the route and still can't be bothered to get out to deliver stuff that doesn't fit into the box.

A few weeks ago she left an attempted to deliver notice on a package of goodies my parents sent - even though I was in the front yard pruning my Rosemary and she waved at me - I called the post office and offered to send them the home security video of her waving at me, in my huge gardening hat , as she drove by.

When the box arrives - I'll be shipping it to the next person from the Post Office one town over.

D
Wow.  Just wow.  I think depending on where the person after me lives, I might just hand deliver it.  I need another vacation.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow.  Just wow.  I think depending on where the person after me lives, I might just hand deliver it.  I need another vacation.
Oooo!  Come see me.  We can have a sleepover and paint each others nails!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooo!  Come see me.  We can have a sleepover and paint each others nails! 
ooooo! i wanna come too, lol!


----------



## chrysalis101

Well, turns out, it's cheaper for me to send the box to pinkgemini instead of hand delivering it. Although, a mani/pedi party with some of you fine people does sound wonderful. Anywho, it's on the move again. Pinkgemini should be able to stop her potty dance on Friday.

Tracking #: 9114901123086275351738


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Woohoo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see all the goodies in the box!!


----------



## FrostKitty

> Woohoo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see all the goodies in the box!!


 You are after me!!!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Sa-weet!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's nice to meet you by the way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgemini

Yay! Excited for tomorrow!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Woohoo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

In the voice of Mr. Burns from The Simpsons... "Excellent"  /rubs my hands together maniacally.  One step closer to me.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Sa-weet!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's nice to meet you by the way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Howdy!! Nice to meet you as well. D


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I was about to ask you if you were looking for anything specifically. lol But, I'm guessing since you are shipping to me, that will not be very helpful. lol


----------



## chrysalis101

> Yay! Excited for tomorrow!


 Don't get confused when you open it. I padded the box with spare napkins from the car. I sorta packed it while getting an oil change. Ok, I did pack it while getting an oil change. And IDK if I didn't put as much in as I took out (doesn't feel like it) or if I just pack that tight, but I ended up with a lot more space in the box than when I got it. So I had to get creative on the fly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a haul of DL's at Beauty Brands sale!!!  I hope the perso I get does like DL, if not I will have to keep them all to myself.  Laugh.  Either way, win win!!!  Oh by the way, I got 6 DLs for under $60!!!
I'm right after you and have no DLs (except for a mini Happy Birthday that was a sephora extra) so this is very intruiging to me!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm right after you and have no DLs (except for a mini Happy Birthday that was a sephora extra) so this is very intruiging to me!  




If you have any spare cash i'd check out the sale.  They are $8.50-9.50 each, less than half of what they usually cost. I don't think they are worth THAT MUCH more than an OPI so I never buy them full price, but they are definitely worth the $8.50 if you see any colors you like- my only issue with the sale was that  the color selection was a bit limited, at least by the time i got there.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have any spare cash i'd check out the sale.  They are $8.50-9.50 each, less than half of what they usually cost. I don't think they are worth THAT MUCH more than an OPI so I never buy them full price, but they are definitely worth the $8.50 if you see any colors you like- my only issue with the sale was that  the color selection was a bit limited, at least by the time i got there.



Just an FYI, they have restocked with a bit more color!! I would check them out again. Haha I have reached my polish limit for the month but thanks for the tip!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have any spare cash i'd check out the sale.  They are $8.50-9.50 each, less than half of what they usually cost. I don't think they are worth THAT MUCH more than an OPI so I never buy them full price, but they are definitely worth the $8.50 if you see any colors you like- my only issue with the sale was that  the color selection was a bit limited, at least by the time i got there.
Welp, now I'm $50 poorer...But they did have some that I had been curious about/stalking for a while, so thanks for the heads up ladies! The price is the only reason I haven't tried DL in the past so there was no reason not to order some right?


----------



## pinkgemini

Here's a big bummer. No nail polish swap box for me today. I even dreamed about picking out colors last night! Isn't 2 day priority mail supposed to arrive in 2 DAYS?! Chrysalis, maybe you should have hand delivered it after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's only traveling 1 state over, what's the hold up USPS??????


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Here's a big bummer. No nail polish swap box for me today. I even dreamed about picking out colors last night! Isn't 2 day priority mail supposed to arrive in 2 DAYS?! Chrysalis, maybe you should have hand delivered it after all.



It's only traveling 1 state over, what's the hold up USPS??????
Has your mail be delivered for today?  I have been having all kinds of issues with my packages in the past 2 weeks.  I know my mail carrier has been dropping stuff off without marking it delivered until later and coming near to 5 pm.


----------



## pinkgemini

> Has your mail be delivered for today?Â  I have been having all kinds of issues with my packages in the past 2 weeks.Â  I know my mail carrier has been dropping stuff off without marking it delivered until later and coming near to 5 pm.Â


 Yep, it's already been delivered. Boo.


----------



## NotTheMama

Argh!!!  I do not need to order anymore nail polish.  I do not need to order anymore nail polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh!!!  I do not need to order anymore nail polish.  I do not need to order anymore nail polish.
I only ordered $22.00 worth from the Zoya promotion this morning and I feel this way!!  My problem is I keep buying for me and not for the swap.  Shoot.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Here's a big bummer. No nail polish swap box for me today. I even dreamed about picking out colors last night! Isn't 2 day priority mail supposed to arrive in 2 DAYS?! Chrysalis, maybe you should have hand delivered it after all.



It's only traveling 1 state over, what's the hold up USPS??????
oh poo! i was looking forward to more squeals of joy and excitement...come on usps!


----------



## chrysalis101

Maybe I got it there too late in the day? It was 2 when I dropped it off. Bit the recept says Friday delivery. Poo! Also, I live near the Illinois boarder so it's more like 2 states to bring it to you.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe I got it there too late in the day? It was 2 when I dropped it off. Bit the recept says Friday delivery. Poo! Also, I live near the Illinois boarder so it's more like 2 states to bring it to you.
Unfortunately that's just an estimate unless you pay extra for guaranteed 1 or 2 day delivery :/ I used to have this problem lots when I was sending packages weekly to my boyfriend when he lived across the country from me.  Receipts always said 3 days, it always took 4.  Should be there tomorrow though, we should all still be excited.


----------



## DonnaD

Apparently Mercury is retrograde and it's also apparently screwing up my whole life lol.

This is my first month with the Cult Cosmetics Black Box since they're doing their own branded polish.   They sent it on the 7th.  Yep.  It's been to WA, MN, OH, PA, WV, back to PA down to Kentucky back to WV and now it is allegedly sitting at my post office to be delivered tomorrow.  I swear to god they sent it via bike courier.  CCBB was kind enough to refund the shipping fee.  I think the lady I talked to was just as horrified as I am.  I've gotten their boxes for a few months now and always get it within a week but talk about misdirected mail!

I really hope their polish is nice!  They say it's a one coater.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently Mercury is retrograde and it's also apparently screwing up my whole life lol.

This is my first month with the Cult Cosmetics Black Box since they're doing their own branded polish.   They sent it on the 7th.  Yep.  It's been to WA, MN, OH, PA, WV, back to PA down to Kentucky back to WV and now it is allegedly sitting at my post office to be delivered tomorrow.  I swear to god they sent it via bike courier.  CCBB was kind enough to refund the shipping fee.  I think the lady I talked to was just as horrified as I am.  I've gotten their boxes for a few months now and always get it within a week but talk about misdirected mail!

I really hope their polish is nice!  They say it's a one coater.
Ooh, I hadn't heard they are doing their own now. Report back about how it is please!  





Also, two trips to PA and WV? Whaaaaat?


----------



## DonnaD

Well, they look lovely and the nude is definitely a one coater on my swatch stick with the navy being close...I could still see through some spots so I did a second coat.  Of course, it will be different on the nail.  I'll swatch sometime in the next few days and do a blog post.  Aside from the horrible square caps, which never ever seem to line up again once you've opened the bottle, I think these might be a winner.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Aside from the horrible square caps, which never ever seem to line up again once you've opened the bottle,
 
OMG I hate that!  I have so many bottles that are all kaddywhompus!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I hate that!  I have so many bottles that are all kaddywhompus!

There were several bottles in our box that I really liked the color, but I put them back because I hate those square caps. My mom opened one to look at it then almost broke the cap trying to put it back on because it wouldn't line up again. grrr! I will not buy a bottle with square/rectangular caps. I just won't. Sorry, Butter London.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There were several bottles in our box that I really liked the color, but I put them back because I hate those square caps. My mom opened one to look at it then almost broke the cap trying to put it back on because it wouldn't line up again. grrr! I will not buy a bottle with square/rectangular caps. I just won't. Sorry, Butter London.
The rectangular part on the BL bottles comes off so it's actually not a problem with them (it took me waaaay too long to figure that out after I already had a couple bottles). I do hate the square caps on other companies' bottles though!


----------



## pinkgemini

The box arrived today! I am digging through and swatching right this moment! This box is very blue heavy so if this is your color you're in luck. I should be ready to send it on come Monday. There's lots if great stuff in here.


----------



## bonita22

Awe



> The box arrived today! I am digging through and swatching right this moment! This box is very blue heavy so if this is your color you're in luck. I should be ready to send it on come Monday. There's lots if great stuff in here.


 Awesome! Can't wait to see what you pick/put in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The box arrived today! I am digging through and swatching right this moment! This box is very blue heavy so if this is your color you're in luck. I should be ready to send it on come Monday. There's lots if great stuff in here.
Glad it made it! Can't wait to see the trades!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The box arrived today! I am digging through and swatching right this moment! This box is very blue heavy so if this is your color you're in luck. I should be ready to send it on come Monday. There's lots if great stuff in here.
Yay! Also can't wait to see the subtractions and additions!


----------



## sleepykat

I was doing well for quite a while not buying polish, but I seem to have more than made up for it within the past few days. I found fabulous deals on sets mostly, so any part of the sets that I'm not keeping will benefit this box. Some of the sets contain polishes I already own, so those will go in. Just as a teaser of some of the stuff I know will go in when it's my turn: I got L'Oreal, OPI liquid sand minis, Kleancolor chunky holo minis, Zoya Spirit Trios, and some indie grab bags.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just went through all my polishes a few days ago, and had to throw away OPI Black Cherry Chutney. It made me sad.

Huh, I must have good luck because I've never thrown out a polish because it turned colors or went bad. And I have a really old one from Bath &amp; Body Works, it's got to be from the early '90s, and it still looks fine in the bottle. I don't think I have anything else earlier than that one, but I remember that it was one of the first ones I bought. I've always been able to save old polishes with a little bit of polish thinner or Seche Restore.


----------



## sleepykat

To make sure that everyone feels satisfied with any donations or shipping expenses versus what they get out of it, I recommend taking whatever you want without guilt as long as you put in an equal value. This has already been said, but for some reason, sometimes we feel hesitant about taking a lot even if we've traded things of equal or greater value.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To make sure that everyone feels satisfied with any donations or shipping expenses versus what they get out of it, I recommend taking whatever you want without guilt as long as you put in an equal value. This has already been said, but for some reason, sometimes we feel hesitant about taking a lot even if we've traded things of equal or greater value.
Exactly!


----------



## cidster

I'm sad to say this, but I have to take my name off the swap list this time around. When I started doing an inventory of my polishes to see what I wanted to trade my daughter wanted to keep  half of them because she loved those ones (of course she does now). Which leaves me with only 5 or 6 bottles to swap. Next time the box goes around I will probably have more since I have been buying polish like crazy lately and recently subbed to Julep and Bondi. There has to something I don't like and can swap...right? I will just have to oooh and ahhh over all the pretties you ladies trade around this time.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sad to say this, but I have to take my name off the swap list this time around. When I started doing an inventory of my polishes to see what I wanted to trade my daughter wanted to keep  half of them because she loved those ones (of course she does now). Which leaves me with only 5 or 6 bottles to swap. Next time the box goes around I will probably have more since I have been buying polish like crazy lately and recently subbed to Julep and Bondi. There has to something I don't like and can swap...right? I will just have to oooh and ahhh over all the pretties you ladies trade around this time.
 I hope 5 or 6 is enough! I don't have so many more than that I plan to part with.  If what you mean is it's not reasonable to you postage wise, okay, but I don't think you should hesitate if you just think that isn't enough for the rest of us or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cidster

It's a little bit of both. And the are only 1 or 2 high end polishes I want to get rid of as well. I know we have talked about it but my brain is tired right now....what was the shipping average people are paying?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a little bit of both. And the are only 1 or 2 high end polishes I want to get rid of as well. I know we have talked about it but my brain is tired right now....what was the shipping average people are paying?
we've been doing flat rate boxes, med is $12 and change, large is $16 and change. I completely understand if you want to sit out this round, there is no minimum to trade,a lot of us do see it as a bit much shipping wise if we only have a cpl to trade or maybe not like anything in it and decide not to trade. for those who are trading  say 6 polishes it kind of even out if you were to do 6 individual trades for the same polishes at $2 a piece shipping...but say 1 polish...$12-$16 is a bit much,lol.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sad to say this, but I have to take my name off the swap list this time around. When I started doing an inventory of my polishes to see what I wanted to trade my daughter wanted to keep  half of them because she loved those ones (of course she does now). Which leaves me with only 5 or 6 bottles to swap. Next time the box goes around I will probably have more since I have been buying polish like crazy lately and recently subbed to Julep and Bondi. There has to something I don't like and can swap...right? I will just have to oooh and ahhh over all the pretties you ladies trade around this time.
And when you get the box, your daughter may decide that she likes some of them in the box more than she likes the ones she "saved" from the swap pile. Sometimes you gotta see the choice and it has to be in front of you to decide to give something up.

It's your choice, of course, but that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I cant wait to see the swap pics either!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## pinkgemini

[/img] Top picture is what I took and the bottom is what I added. I wasn't able to mail it out today, but I will tomorrow! I'll post the tracking number tomorrow.


----------



## pinkgemini

Let's try this again- pic with previous post is what I added. This pic is what I took!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

OMgosh look at all the awesome!!!    You took some awesome polishes!! Love the ones you added!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Top picture is what I took and the bottom is what I added. I wasn't able to mail it out today, but I will tomorrow! I'll post the tracking number tomorrow.
Thanks for balancing out the blue!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Chrysalis101
pinkgemini
KristineWalker
Sleepykat
Frostkitty
FrancesWilkins
STLSportsGirl13
AgathaLaupin
jesemiaud
Tulosai
heather4602
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
Pollysmom
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Bonita22
lissa1307


List updated!


----------



## DonnaD

It's so exciting!!  You girls hurry up!  I'm near the end and I can't wait!!


----------



## Kristine Walker

Can't wait!! So excited!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Chrysalis101
pinkgemini
KristineWalker
Sleepykat
Frostkitty
FrancesWilkins
STLSportsGirl13
AgathaLaupin
jesemiaud
Tulosai
heather4602
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
Pollysmom
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Bonita22
lissa1307


List updated!
I am so glad you posted this!  I really didn't want to have to go looking for it.  I didn't get much sleep last night and I'm just too tired to do much of anything.


----------



## Kristine Walker

Can't wait to get my mitts on that yellow and lavender polish! I'm putting in a variety of colors, so hopefully y'all will like them.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can't wait to get my mitts on that yellow and lavender polish! I'm putting in a variety of colors, so hopefully y'all will like them.
Well, I'm after you and I like all the colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Okay, I don't actually wear all the colors, but I do like them all.) I think it's so much fun to see photos of someone taking something that you put in, so hopefully that will happen for you.


----------



## pinkgemini

Okay ladies, it's on its way! Tracking # is 9405 5036 9930 0106 3956 27 should be to [@]Kristine Walker[/@] on Thursday or Friday!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay ladies, it's on its way! Tracking # is
9405 5036 9930 0106 3956 27 should be to @Kristine Walker on Thursday or Friday!
woo hoo! it's on the move!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

It's getting so close!!!! I am so excited!!


----------



## lissa1307

And here's what I put in.



I took some of the more expensive polishes so I counted them 2 for 1 when putting stuff in. Also, with the exfoliating gloves, I put them in a ziplock bag to protect from pet hard or smoke in case someone is allergic.
i just realized there is a hello kitty plate in there...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just realized there is a hello kitty plate in there...




SHHHHHH!   I was hoping nobody would notice so I could nab it.  I think there's actually 2 isn't there?


----------



## Sunflowercake

Uhmmmmm can I join in possibly? I have a few bundle monster plates to trade and a few polishes from various brands that are never used or only swatched once.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhmmmmm can I join in possibly? I have a few bundle monster plates to trade and a few polishes from various brands that are never used or only swatched once.
sign-ups are closed for this round, but you can always join in next round.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Sounds good, thank you!  I will keep my eyes open!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sounds good, thank you!  I will keep my eyes open!
awesome, just keep watching the thread, we will be on this round through the holidays...but then we'll get going again after.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just realized there is a hello kitty plate in there...




SHHHHHH!   I was hoping nobody would notice so I could nab it.  I think there's actually 2 isn't there?

I had my eyes on it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehehehe


----------



## Kristine Walker

A Happy Halloween treat indeed! Squeeee!


----------



## thebeverley3

Subscribing.


----------



## lissa1307

> I had my eyes on it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heheheheÂ


 Lol..i think i need to hit up amazon, im still trying to get the hang of stamping...so i might get some good inspiration to practice more,lol.


----------



## luckyme502

> Lol..i think i need to hit up amazon, im still trying to get the hang of stamping...so i might get some good inspiration to practice more,lol.


 I have never stamped. I would like to try it someday, but for the sake of my wallet, I will refrain for now.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol..i think i need to hit up amazon, im still trying to get the hang of stamping...so i might get some good inspiration to practice more,lol.
There are so many Hello Kitty plates out there that's why I don't have one already.  I can't decide which one I love most!!  (My toaster is Hello Kitty and I wear big Hello Kitty slippers every single day!!)  Check out the Born Pretty Store too.  I found a plate yesterday that had the Korean singer PSY on it for only .99 with free shipping.


----------



## chrysalis101

Yes, I think I put 2 Hello Kitty plates in there. I'm not as big on Hello Kitty as I know some of you are. 

@lissa1307 this is the Amazon link. http://www.amazon.com/Shany-Cosmetics-Plates-Polish-Storage/dp/B009N5HWQI/ref=sr_1_2?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1383137480&amp;sr=1-2&amp;keywords=nail+plates


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I think I put 2 Hello Kitty plates in there. I'm not as big on Hello Kitty as I know some of you are. 

@lissa1307 this is the Amazon link. http://www.amazon.com/Shany-Cosmetics-Plates-Polish-Storage/dp/B009N5HWQI/ref=sr_1_2?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1383137480&amp;sr=1-2&amp;keywords=nail+plates

Or the new Bundle Monster are $16.50 for 26 plates and they are so awesome!!!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Or the new Bundle Monster are $16.50 for 26 plates and they are so awesome!!!


I have BM plates too. And I actually use them more than I do the Shany plates. The BM plates fit my nails better. But the Shany plates posted above contain the Hello Kitty plates that I put in the box.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I have BM plates too. And I actually use them more than I do the Shany plates. The BM plates fit my nails better. But the Shany plates posted above contain the Hello Kitty plates that I put in the box.
Hmmm I didn't see them!!!  I have seen single plates on Ebay, Born Pretty and Amazon but didn't realize anyone carried them in a set... well there is a 100% Hello Kitty set on Ebay but that's excessive!!


----------



## tulosai

How do plates work?? I have never seen/used them.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do plates work?? I have never seen/used them.
I made a video

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138555/how-to-video-stamping-basics


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I hope everyone is having an awesome week so far!!  I bought a diamond candle today ( has anyone ever burned one?)..and.....drum roll please.........I got confirmation that I will indeed.....next month...be getting.....GASP WITH EXCITEMENT.......an IPSY BAG!!! WOOT WOOT!!  I feel like i've been waiting for 10 years or something to get on "The List!!" lol


----------



## luckyme502

> I hope everyone is having an awesome week so far!! Â I bought a diamond candle today ( has anyone ever burned one?)..and.....drum roll please.........I got confirmation that I will indeed.....next month...be getting.....GASP WITH EXCITEMENT.......an IPSY BAG!!! WOOT WOOT!! Â I feel like i've been waiting for 10 years or something to get on "The List!!" lol


 I didn't wait too long, but I understand! Yeah!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I think I waited for 2 months...lol that's a long time for me.  How do you like your subscription?


----------



## luckyme502

> I think I waited for 2 months...lol that's a long time for me. Â How do you like your subscription?


 I've received 2 months so far and I've liked them both. I also get 2 Birchboxes every month and I don't think I can say yet which I like better. Edited because apparently I was drunk when I typed it!


----------



## Kristine Walker

Holy cats! What a box of goodies!  Y'all will be happy to know that I didn't take any Hello Kitty plates (there are 2) so I'm hoping a couple of ladies will enjoy having them. I did take one plate with flowers, but nothing else that was nail art stuff. Pictures at Instagram frugalwitch.  The box got damaged, but nothing inside did, I'll be reinforcing all the corners before mailing out tomorrow.

   Beautiful rainbow pretty-pretties!

(PS) I kept a pair of pink exfoliating gloves that got left out of the pictures by accident


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
      Holy cats! What a box of goodies!  Y'all will be happy to know that I didn't take any Hello Kitty plates (there are 2) so I'm hoping a couple of ladies will enjoy having them. I did take one plate with flowers, but nothing else that was nail art stuff. Pictures at Instagram frugalwitch.  The box got damaged, but nothing inside did, I'll be reinforcing all the corners before mailing out tomorrow.

   Beautiful rainbow pretty-pretties!

(PS) I kept a pair of pink exfoliating gloves that got left out of the pictures by accident
Can you kindly post some pics here? The ones on Instagram you have to be an instagram use and follow you. I am not even on instagram.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you kindly post some pics here? The ones on Instagram you have to be an instagram use and follow you. I am not even on instagram.


----------



## tulosai

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker

Thank you Christa I can never get mine to upload here, so many thanks


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Thank you Christa I can never get mine to upload here, so many thanks
anytime!


----------



## lissa1307

oh how exciting! glad nothing inside was damaged. and thank you christa for posting the pics on here, im one of the ones who doesnt use instagram either.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I just got my first birchbox last month..it was okay. I liked the polish I got. lol


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Awesome goodies!! I am so excited to get that box!!! hehehe

Is anyone still looking for Essie " Maximillion Strasse-her" ?  I got a few..like 9 of them today. lol  I'd be more than happy to swap with anyone looking for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

> Awesome goodies!! I am so excited to get that box!!! hehehe Is anyone still looking for Essie " Maximillion Strasse-her" ? Â I got a few..like 9 of them today. lol Â I'd be more than happy to swap with anyone looking for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would love that color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Question: I have some Sally Hansen nail strips, but I used half of the packet. The other half is still sealed but there's only 8 nail strips in it (I think). Is it okay to add them to the box?


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Sweet..I'll pm you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would love that color






Question: I have some Sally Hansen nail strips, but I used half of the packet. The other half is still sealed but there's only 8 nail strips in it (I think). Is it okay to add them to the box?
I say sure! I only use half a pack at a time because my nails are so small. I cut them in half and still have more than enough to cover.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love that color





Question: I have some Sally Hansen nail strips, but I used half of the packet. The other half is still sealed but there's only 8 nail strips in it (I think). Is it okay to add them to the box?
I vote go for it as well they might come in handy for nail art or some thing like that.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Awesome goodies!! I am so excited to get that box!!! hehehe Is anyone still looking for Essie " Maximillion Strasse-her" ? Â I got a few..like 9 of them today. lol Â I'd be more than happy to swap with anyone looking for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeterday, I found a bottle of "Maximillion" in a box of random things I stole back from my Demon Kitty's secret lair months ago, along with several lipsticks, my spare key fob, several earrings and a bunch of barrettes. Maximillion is a really close match for Parka Perfect also by Essie. I'm so excited - I've put together my "adds" for when the box gets to me!! Daphne


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeterday, I found a bottle of "Maximillion" in a box of random things I stole back from my Demon Kitty's secret lair months ago, along with several lipsticks, my spare key fob, several earrings and a bunch of barrettes. Maximillion is a really close match for Parka Perfect also by Essie.

I'm so excited - I've put together my "adds" for when the box gets to me!!

Daphne
That is what I was doing tonight also.  In the last two days I have received 16 polishes that I ordered.  So I went through all my swatches and pulled ones I know I'm trading, ones I might trade and then put the rest away.  I didn't realize how much I have to trade.  And I just ordered two more polishes today.  I know I have a problem!


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is what I was doing tonight also.  In the last two days I have received 16 polishes that I ordered.  So I went through all my swatches and pulled ones I know I'm trading, ones I might trade and then put the rest away.  I didn't realize how much I have to trade.  And I just ordered two more polishes today.  I know I have a problem!

LOL!   It's not a problem... it's a collection.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL!   It's not a problem... it's a collection.  
That's what I keep telling my hubby. He wants to know at what point it does become a problem.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I keep telling my hubby. He wants to know at what point it does become a problem.
When you start deciding if it's worth postponing your phone bill to order the new KB Shimmer holiday collection.  Wait.. that never happened.

FYI I paid the bill.  But I certainly will be making a trip to Sally Beauty for that $2.00 bottle of China Glaze Frostbite.. I mean I have spare change for that.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you start deciding if it's worth postponing your phone bill to order the new KB Shimmer holiday collection.  Wait.. that never happened.

FYI I paid the bill.  But I certainly will be making a trip to Sally Beauty for that $2.00 bottle of China Glaze Frostbite.. I mean I have spare change for that.


Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I keep telling my hubby. He wants to know at what point it does become a problem.
 when you start skipping meals to pay for a polish, or when something gets cut off to buy polish...until that happens its all fair game...that's what i tell hubby...are the bills paid? yes. do you have food in front of you? yes. are your clothes clean and the kids clothes clean and fit well? yes. ok then...i get my polish and shut up and be happy im happy. lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 when you start skipping meals to pay for a polish, or when something gets cut off to buy polish...until that happens its all fair game...that's what i tell hubby...are the bills paid? yes. do you have food in front of you? yes. are your clothes clean and the kids clothes clean and fit well? yes. ok then...i get my polish and shut up and be happy im happy. lol
There have been a few moments I went out to get fast food, realized I could spend the same amount on polish and go home and eat a PB&amp;J and did exactly that.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There have been a few moments I went out to get fast food, realized I could spend the same amount on polish and go home and eat a PB&amp;J and did exactly that.
heh...that's when I get my mom to pay for lunch! lol

We don't have to worry about the money end of it, as much. I tend to not buy the expensive polishes. So I guess it would get to be a problem for me when I don't have wall space for another polish rack. Yup, that sounds right.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There have been a few moments I went out to get fast food, realized I could spend the same amount on polish and go home and eat a PB&amp;J and did exactly that.
lol, but you still ate and it is a little better for you than fast food, totally justifiable to make that kind of polish purchase.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol, but you still ate and it is a little better for you than fast food, totally justifiable to make that kind of polish purchase.
I know right!!!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I keep telling my hubby. He wants to know at what point it does become a problem.
Also I my boyfriend wants me to become a famous polish bloggers like the ones I talk about and so I keep telling him these are investments into my future.  Plus when I start making my own I need to know about so many of the other ones out there!!


----------



## thebeverley3

> There have been a few moments I went out to get fast food, realized I could spend the same amount on polish and go home and eat a PB&amp;J and did exactly that.


 ^^^ THIS ^^^


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also I my boyfriend wants me to become a famous polish bloggers like the ones I talk about and so I keep telling him these are investments into my future.  Plus when I start making my own I need to know about so many of the other ones out there!!
lol!


----------



## luckyme502

This is funny, because I have started to think of money in terms of how much polish/beauty items I could buy instead.


----------



## Kristine Walker

Box is on the move!

9114901159818272930341


----------



## lissa1307

> Box is on the move! 9114901159818272930341 [/quot!! Woohoo!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  heh...that's when I get my mom to pay for lunch! lol

We don't have to worry about the money end of it, as much. I tend to not buy the expensive polishes. So I guess it would get to be a problem for me when I don't have wall space for another polish rack. Yup, that sounds right.
I thought we already established that we will just get our husbands to build us more walls!


----------



## cidster

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought we already established that we will just get our husbands to build us more walls!
My husband just walked into the room. I asked him when he was going to build me a nail polish rack. He was gone before I finished the sentence lol.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought we already established that we will just get our husbands to build us more walls!

Haha! We are working towards a down payment on building a new house. I guess that qualifies then! What's more, when I'm looking at floor plans (which I do constantly) where I'm going to put my polish racks is something I do consider.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband just walked into the room. I asked him when he was going to build me a nail polish rack. He was gone before I finished the sentence lol.

To get my hubby to build mine I brought out all of my polishes in their shoe boxes. I spread them out in the living room each time I wanted to do my nails. Conversation went something like this:

Hubby: What are you doing?

me: I can't see what I have in these boxes. I need to figure out another way to store my polishes.

Hubby: Why not just stop buying more until you've used what you have?

me: Why don't you stop buying computers and computer parts?

Hubby: Show me what you want.


----------



## sleepykat

Yay! I just received the box.

I am expecting to receive a Zoya order (Spirit Trios) and a Darling Diva order (2 mystery grab bags) within the next day or two. I planned on putting a few polishes from those orders in the box, if that's okay timeframe-wise. I would probably ship Thursday, if that's not too late.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I just received the box.

I am expecting to receive a Zoya order (Spirit Trios) and a Darling Diva order (2 mystery grab bags) within the next day or two. I planned on putting a few polishes from those orders in the box, if that's okay timeframe-wise. I would probably ship Thursday, if that's not too late.
thats well within the time frame...if you just got it today then next monday would be the ship by date,lol...granted most of us tear into the box within seconds and are done in that short a time frame we do have an entire week to ship.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Yay! I just received the box. I am expecting to receive a Zoya order (Spirit Trios) and a Darling Diva order (2 mystery grab bags) within the next day or two. I planned on putting a few polishes from those orders in the box, if that's okay timeframe-wise. I would probably ship Thursday, if that's not too late.


 My Zoya and Sephora orders should be in by then... So the timing would be perfect for me as next on the list. My trio order has duplicates that I wanted to add to the box and the Sephora order has some experimental polishes that might be candidates for the box as well.


----------



## FrostKitty

> thats well within the time frame...if you just got it today then next monday would be the ship by date,lol...granted most of us tear into the box within seconds and are done in that short a time frame we do have an entire week to ship.


 I am soooooo QUEEN OF EVERYTHING!! I read Sleepykats post and was all... "That works for me and that's all that matters!"


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I just received the box.

I am expecting to receive a Zoya order (Spirit Trios) and a Darling Diva order (2 mystery grab bags) within the next day or two. I planned on putting a few polishes from those orders in the box, if that's okay timeframe-wise. I would probably ship Thursday, if that's not too late.
thats well within the time frame...if you just got it today then next monday would be the ship by date,lol...granted most of us tear into the box within seconds and are done in that short a time frame we do have an entire week to ship.


I thought so, I just wanted to make sure.

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I just received the box.

I am expecting to receive a Zoya order (Spirit Trios) and a Darling Diva order (2 mystery grab bags) within the next day or two. I planned on putting a few polishes from those orders in the box, if that's okay timeframe-wise. I would probably ship Thursday, if that's not too late.

My Zoya and Sephora orders should be in by then... So the timing would be perfect for me as next on the list. My trio order has duplicates that I wanted to add to the box and the Sephora order has some experimental polishes that might be candidates for the box as well. 
Yes! I've been buying many sets lately, the ones where the deal is too good to pass up even if it contains a couple duplicates or colors you won't wear, so perfect for this box.

I set aside the stuff I want to take. I will gather together all the stuff I will be adding (it's in three sections at the moment) and get everything ready for when my orders arrive, and then I will take photos and pack up. It is already an excellent box, so I hope to keep that going.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Checking in.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited!!! It's gonna be here soon...woohoo!! lol


----------



## AgathaLaupin

I'm getting pretty excited over here! Organized one chunk of my collection yesterday and found some more goodies to add to the box. It's funny how it's turned into a mission for me, like "OOH, I have 2 of this Julep so THAT could go in, YESSSS!!!" LOL


----------



## lissa1307

lol, its funny how we get excited over what we can put in the box,lol...it's like finding a $5 in your pocket...more buying power!!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Checking in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

> Yay! I just received the box. I am expecting to receive a Zoya order (Spirit Trios) and a Darling Diva order (2 mystery grab bags) within the next day or two. I planned on putting a few polishes from those orders in the box, if that's okay timeframe-wise. I would probably ship Thursday, if that's not too late.


 Can't wait to see what you picked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Thank you, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

> Thank you, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh!! Look at all the blue and grayish polish! I am going to need an intervention!!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Thank you, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
holy polish batman!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Wow...that is an awesome box!!


----------



## Kristine Walker

Can't wait for round 2! I'm gathering pretties to be ready


----------



## sleepykat

> Wow...that is an awesome box!!


 It really is! Wait until you see the rest, since I only took photos of the give/take, not the entire contents. I put everything in a new, sturdier box. The USPS box was very tired, but zero breakage. I'm so happy to have swatch sticks and striping tape finally!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

> Thank you, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome!


----------



## FrostKitty

The Box is en route to me!!!  Should be here on Saturday - and I'll send it out on Tuesday when the USPS opens after being closed for the Veteran's Day Holiday.   I laid out the polishes I'm adding to the box which attracted the Demon Kitty.    She sat over the polish like Smaug guarding his gold - eyeing me with suspicion.  I can't begin to describe how impossible she made it for me to take pictures of the other stuff I'm adding.   I suspect that striping tape is made of catnip.     





I was really surprised at how many dupes Julep releases.   I may be adding more of the Julep to the box along with more of the China Glaze - the Autumn Nights set is gorgeous and there are colors I haven't added to the box that I know deep down inside I won't wear but can't seem to part with.   I may have the Long Suffering Husband AKA MrKitty pack the box for me.      

I'll post pictures of the Box contents when I'm done adding and choosing what I want from the contents.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Oh Man......I know now how my daughter feels standing in the isles at Toy R Us now.........lol


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh Man......I know now how my daughter feels standing in the isles at Toy R Us now.........lol
IKR...lol

Can't wait, it's going to be a laborious process to choose. My three daughters are drooling in anticipation with what they each want to choose.


----------



## lissa1307

i just have to say WOW...by the time it makes it to me and i get a new round going it's going to have to turn into multiple boxes...or i might need a crane to take it to the post office,lol.

i need to watch my daughter when it gets here, i caught her several times trying to make off with polishes when i was packing it up initially, she's got the polish hoarding gene, might even be worse than me, she doesn't want to part with anything..ever.

but i was thinking of doing a multi group multi box swap next time because we have so many interested in the next round. maybe doing an east/west box, then have the boxes switch so everyone gets to rummage through each box...i'll get everyone's opinions closer to that time..one of you guys might have an awesome idea to change it up a bit.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just have to say WOW...by the time it makes it to me and i get a new round going it's going to have to turn into multiple boxes...or i might need a crane to take it to the post office,lol.

i need to watch my daughter when it gets here, i caught her several times trying to make off with polishes when i was packing it up initially, she's got the polish hoarding gene, might even be worse than me, she doesn't want to part with anything..ever.

but i was thinking of doing a multi group multi box swap next time because we have so many interested in the next round. maybe doing an east/west box, then have the boxes switch so everyone gets to rummage through each box...i'll get everyone's opinions closer to that time..*one of you guys might have an awesome idea to change it up a bit.*
I do.  Everyone send all their polish to me. I keep it.

So excited at how fast it's moving along already!!!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

It's so much fun to have someone to drool over polish with! lol  My daughter will be doing the same thing once she gets over a box of nail polish being mailed here. lol


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do.  Everyone send all their polish to me. I keep it.

So excited at how fast it's moving along already!!!
LOL!!! great plan...but I think some of the other ladies(and gents) may not be too fond of it...


----------



## FrancesWilkins

The only person in my house who would be for that plan is my husband...BOOO lol


----------



## Christa W

I don't even have room for mine.  I could not image having another few thousand polishes!!!  MOAR WALLS!!


----------



## DonnaD

I just ordered another wall rack but I still need two more.  I need more walls!!!


----------



## luckyme502

I'm preparing an Amazon order.  A wall rack is in my car, along with a bunch of other stuff.  I think I might wait to place the order until I find out who my nail SS is.


----------



## Christa W

I am imaging the look on my boyfriend's face when he sees "the box" I have been talking about.  By that time it will probably all be fitting in a small refrigerator box!! 

On a more interesting point, until Secret Santa, my Christmas money (always get it from Grandma still and I am 36) and this box come I am on a strict  no buy shouldn't buy low buy.  If I don't get anything new I start to twitch.  I need my fix.  I can not wait to swap some new stuff and put my goodies in there.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am imaging the look on my boyfriend's face when he sees "the box" I have been talking about.  By that time it will probably all be fitting in a small refrigerator box!!

On a more interesting point, until Secret Santa, my Christmas money (always get it from Grandma still and I am 36) and this box come I am on a strict  no buy shouldn't buy low buy.  If I don't get anything new I start to twitch.  I need my fix.  I can not wait to swap some new stuff and put my goodies in there.
My husband is so used to my obsession now that he barely batted an eye when he saw me staying up until 2am bubble wrapping each and every polish so that I could safely mail the box on Thursday as promised. And before that, laying everything out and changing my mind several times before making final decisions and taking photos...

It's fun to watch everyone enjoy the box. I don't even get jealous of what other people take; I get happy for them.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband is so used to my obsession now that he barely batted an eye when he saw me staying up until 2am bubble wrapping each and every polish so that I could safely mail the box on Thursday as promised. And before that, laying everything out and changing my mind several times before making final decisions and taking photos...

It's fun to watch everyone enjoy the box. I don't even get jealous of what other people take; I get happy for them.

I wrapped them up while getting the oil changed in my mom's car. You should have seen all the strange looks I got from the machanics. I think they all came over to take a peek at what I was doing. I can just imagian them going home and telling their wives/gfs/so, "I gotta tell you what this one woman was doing in her car today. You won't believe it."

I enjoy watching what people put in and take out, too. I enjoy looking for the polishes that I put in. or thinking, "I was going to take that one and I put it back in. Good, I thought so and so would take it." This is just fun in many ways.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just have to say WOW...by the time it makes it to me and i get a new round going it's going to have to turn into multiple boxes...or i might need a crane to take it to the post office,lol.

i need to watch my daughter when it gets here, i caught her several times trying to make off with polishes when i was packing it up initially, she's got the polish hoarding gene, might even be worse than me, she doesn't want to part with anything..ever.

but i was thinking of doing a multi group multi box swap next time because we have so many interested in the next round. maybe doing an east/west box, then have the boxes switch so everyone gets to rummage through each box...i'll get everyone's opinions closer to that time..one of you guys might have an awesome idea to change it up a bit.

I think if the box is going to get split that a location based system is a great way to do it.


----------



## NotTheMama

It looks like only 10 more people until it gets back to me! Let's go ladies! Lol


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  i just have to say WOW...by the time it makes it to me and i get a new round going it's going to have to turn into multiple boxes...or i might need a crane to take it to the post office,lol. i need to watch my daughter when it gets here, i caught her several times trying to make off with polishes when i was packing it up initially, she's got the polish hoarding gene, might even be worse than me, she doesn't want to part with anything..ever. but i was thinking of doing a multi group multi box swap next time because we have so many interested in the next round. maybe doing an east/west box, then have the boxes switch so everyone gets to rummage through each box...i'll get everyone's opinions closer to that time..one of you guys might have an awesome idea to change it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if the box is going to get split that a location based system is a great way to do it.
Click to expand...

 Yes, that has worked well in the past. However, I was thinking that brand availability changes quite a bit by region. So trading with people who are not necessarily close to your location might give you opportunities for polishes that aren't easy for you to find.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, that has worked well in the past. However, I was thinking that brand availability changes quite a bit by region. So trading with people who are not necessarily close to your location might give you opportunities for polishes that aren't easy for you to find.
There's enough polish we could do one region East/West then North/South then one alphabetically!!!  Or let's all meet in Vegas and have a swap party!


----------



## luckyme502

> There's enough polish we could do one region East/West then North/South then one alphabetically!!!Â  Or let's all meet in Vegas and have a swap party!


 I like this idea!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, that has worked well in the past. However, I was thinking that brand availability changes quite a bit by region. So trading with people who are not necessarily close to your location might give you opportunities for polishes that aren't easy for you to find.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's enough polish we could do one region East/West then North/South then one alphabetically!!!  Or let's all meet in Vegas and have a swap party!
as much fun as that sounds christaw...vegas might not work for all of us,lol.

what i was thinking was doing a 2 box swap, regional, then the last person on each of those lists would be the first person on the other region..so the boxes would trade regions at the end...im not sure yet, we have plenty of time,lol.


----------



## FrostKitty

The box is here!!! Pictures to follow!! Unpacking was an adventure!!


----------



## FrostKitty

> My husband is so used to my obsession now that he barely batted an eye when he saw me staying up until 2am bubble wrapping each and every polish so that I could safely mail the box on Thursday as promised. And before that, laying everything out and changing my mind several times before making final decisions and taking photos... It's fun to watch everyone enjoy the box. I don't even get jealous of what other people take; I get happy for them.


 You did an amazing job wrapping EACH and EVERY polish... The kitty committee loved playing in the paper and the bubble wrap.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My husband is so used to my obsession now that he barely batted an eye when he saw me staying up until 2am bubble wrapping each and every polish so that I could safely mail the box on Thursday as promised. And before that, laying everything out and changing my mind several times before making final decisions and taking photos...

It's fun to watch everyone enjoy the box. I don't even get jealous of what other people take; I get happy for them.

You did an amazing job wrapping EACH and EVERY polish... The kitty committee loved playing in the paper and the bubble wrap. Ha ha, the kitty committee! I love kitties.

I know it's a hassle to open all of that, but I couldn't bear the idea of broken polish. I hope you found some new 'pretties' to love.


----------



## FrostKitty

When we got home from our ride last night, the box was on the front porch - The Long Suffering Husband brought the box in then stood at the table with me assisting in the unwrapping. He has several "Ideas" about how to repack the box... Geek that he is, I'm sure one idea consists of building a ray gun that will change the quantum state of the bottles, rendering them impossible to break, the other involves foam packing material.  Geek that I am, I like the idea of creating a ray gun in the basement.     I'm hoping he goes with foam packing material... I'm sure that the Homeowner's Association has a rule against creating a singularity that could suck the club house into an alternate dimension.   

The Box was packed really carefully



    

    



I took these pictures last night while MrKitty was upstairs changing - I took them quickly to foil his plot to set up his studio downstairs to take product shots BEFORE we watched Grimm and Dracula.    MrKitty will take better pictures as we pack the box up.  



  

  





  

  





  

  





  

  







And here is what I'm keeping: 





I tried Color Club for the first time last week when I received a bottle in my Wantable box.  I'm really glad that there were a few in the box.   The Minis are a wonderful way to explore colors I wouldn't normally consider.   

Here are the polishes I'm adding:


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha ha, the kitty committee! I love kitties.

I know it's a hassle to open all of that, but I couldn't bear the idea of broken polish. I hope you found some new 'pretties' to love. 
It wasn't a hassle... it was like an Xmas stocking!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When we got home from our ride last night, the box was on the front porch - The Long Suffering Husband brought the box in then stood at the table with me assisting in the unwrapping. He has several "Ideas" about how to repack the box... Geek that he is, I'm sure one idea consists of building a ray gun that will change the quantum state of the bottles, rendering them impossible to break, the other involves foam packing material.  Geek that I am, I like the idea of creating a ray gun in the basement.     I'm hoping he goes with foam packing material... I'm sure that the Homeowner's Association has a rule against creating a singularity that could suck the club house into an alternate dimension.   

The Box was packed really carefully



    

    



I took these pictures last night while MrKitty was upstairs changing - I took them quickly to foil his plot to set up his studio downstairs to take product shots BEFORE we watched Grimm and Dracula.    MrKitty will take better pictures as we pack the box up.  



  

  





  

  





  

  





  

  







And here is what I'm keeping: 





I tried Color Club for the first time last week when I received a bottle in my Wantable box.  I'm really glad that there were a few in the box.   The Minis are a wonderful way to explore colors I wouldn't normally consider.   

Here are the polishes I'm adding:




Thanks for posting everything.  I was planning on doing the very same thing when it came my way.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When we got home from our ride last night, the box was on the front porch - The Long Suffering Husband brought the box in then stood at the table with me assisting in the unwrapping. He has several "Ideas" about how to repack the box... Geek that he is, I'm sure one idea consists of building a ray gun that will change the quantum state of the bottles, rendering them impossible to break, the other involves foam packing material.  Geek that I am, I like the idea of creating a ray gun in the basement.     I'm hoping he goes with foam packing material... I'm sure that the Homeowner's Association has a rule against creating a singularity that could suck the club house into an alternate dimension.   

The Box was packed really carefully



    

    



I took these pictures last night while MrKitty was upstairs changing - I took them quickly to foil his plot to set up his studio downstairs to take product shots BEFORE we watched Grimm and Dracula.    MrKitty will take better pictures as we pack the box up.  



  

  





  

  





  

  





  

  







And here is what I'm keeping: 





I tried Color Club for the first time last week when I received a bottle in my Wantable box.  I'm really glad that there were a few in the box.   The Minis are a wonderful way to explore colors I wouldn't normally consider.   

Here are the polishes I'm adding:




i keep forgetting how big the box is until i see such organized photos of it...


----------



## nikkimouse

only 13 more people until me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited and terrified at the size of the box by then  should I start getting quotes for freight shipping now?


----------



## bonita22

> The Box is en route to me!!! Â Should be here on Saturday - and I'll send it out on Tuesday when the USPS opens after being closed for the Veteran's Day Holiday. Â  I laid out the polishes I'm adding to the box which attracted the Demon Kitty. Â  Â She sat over the polish like Smaug guarding his gold - eyeing me with suspicion. Â I can't begin to describe how impossible she made it for me to take pictures of the other stuff I'm adding. Â  I suspect that striping tape is made of catnip. Â Â Â Â
> 
> I was really surprised at how many dupes Julep releases. Â  I may be adding more of the Julep to the box along with more of the China Glaze - the Autumn Nights set is gorgeous andÂ there are colors I haven't added to the box that I know deep down inside I won't wear but can't seem to part with. Â  I may have the Long Suffering Husband AKA MrKitty pack the box for me. Â Â Â Â Â  I'll post pictures of the Box contents when I'm done adding and choosing what I want from the contents. Â Â


 OMG I hope you're also including the Kitty. She is so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

> OMG I hope you're also including the Kitty. She is so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would... But she is so BAD that I'm certain I'd have to answer to Homeland Security for sending a furry terrorist via the mail. And I would miss her wanton acts of mischief.


----------



## bonita22

She definitely has that "I'm a terror but it's ok 'cuz I'm cute" look.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When we got home from our ride last night, the box was on the front porch - The Long Suffering Husband brought the box in then stood at the table with me assisting in the unwrapping. He has several "Ideas" about how to repack the box... Geek that he is, I'm sure one idea consists of building a ray gun that will change the quantum state of the bottles, rendering them impossible to break, the other involves foam packing material.  Geek that I am, I like the idea of creating a ray gun in the basement.     I'm hoping he goes with foam packing material... I'm sure that the Homeowner's Association has a rule against creating a singularity that could suck the club house into an alternate dimension.   

The Box was packed really carefully



    

    



I took these pictures last night while MrKitty was upstairs changing - I took them quickly to foil his plot to set up his studio downstairs to take product shots BEFORE we watched Grimm and Dracula.    MrKitty will take better pictures as we pack the box up.  



  

  





  

  





  

  





  

  







And here is what I'm keeping: 





I tried Color Club for the first time last week when I received a bottle in my Wantable box.  I'm really glad that there were a few in the box.   The Minis are a wonderful way to explore colors I wouldn't normally consider.   

Here are the polishes I'm adding:





Yay! It makes me intensely happy that several of the items you kept, I put in there. And a couple of them are things that I waited for nail mail before shipping, so the timing was apparently good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I recall correctly, several of the items I kept were put in by the person before me, too.


----------



## tulosai

Wow this box is getting huge! Very excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! It makes me intensely happy that several of the items you kept, I put in there. And a couple of them are things that I waited for nail mail before shipping, so the timing was apparently good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I recall correctly, several of the items I kept were put in by the person before me, too. 

I felt the same way when I saw that some of my things were now part of your stash.  The Darling Diva is gorgeous!!!   I was debating ordering some of their stuff - but held back because I am not usually a fan of big chunky bits in my polish.     I can't wait to see how the box evolves through the next round.


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  Yay! It makes me intensely happy that several of the items you kept, I put in there. And a couple of them are things that I waited for nail mail before shipping, so the timing was apparently good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â If I recall correctly, several of the items I kept were put in by the person before me, too.Â
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same way when I saw that some of my things were now part of your stash. Â The Darling Diva is gorgeous!!! Â  I was debating ordering some of their stuff - but held back because I am not usually a fan of big chunky bits in my polish. Â Â Â  I can't wait to see how the box evolves through the next round. Â
Click to expand...

 Darling Diva has some nice holos, too, if you like those. I kept those for myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully some of the indies I put in will still be there when the box gets to ChristaW...she has gone crazy for them like me.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Darling Diva has some nice holos, too, if you like those. I kept those for myself.




hopefully some of the indies I put in will still be there when the box gets to ChristaW...she has gone crazy for them like me.
I went Indi with my first bottle of A England and then went nuts with Wingdust, Chick Polish and a few others.   Christa is after me - I'm keeping a couple of the color club minis, an essie, the liquid vinyl and the Zoya Pixie Dust which made me smile because it reminded me of a Martha Stewart Pumpkin incident involving glitter, a toddler I was babysitting and 2 cats.   The indis are safe.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  only 13 more people until me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited and terrified at the size of the box by then  should I start getting quotes for freight shipping now?
No kidding!


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  only 13 more people until me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited and terrified at the size of the box by thenÂ  should I start getting quotes for freight shipping now?
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!
Click to expand...

 Maybe someone will have to make the 'sacrifice' and take more than they put in.


----------



## acostakk

> Maybe someone will have to make the 'sacrifice' and take more than they put in.


 Lol. Or make a new rule. Everyone take one more than you think you should  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe someone will have to make the 'sacrifice' and take more than they put in.
Lol. Or make a new rule. Everyone take one more than you think you should




Haha, yeah: That one bottle that you're like 'Should I or shouldn't I?'--take it! Yes, you need another dusty teal creme. I know I do.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. Or make a new rule. Everyone take one more than you think you should




I think that's a good rule. Should have had that at the start. Guess we'll just have to send the box back to me and start over with the new rule in place.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote:     OMgosh I'm so excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So many gorgeous beauties in there!! Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When we got home from our ride last night, the box was on the front porch - The Long Suffering Husband brought the box in then stood at the table with me assisting in the unwrapping. He has several "Ideas" about how to repack the box... Geek that he is, I'm sure one idea consists of building a ray gun that will change the quantum state of the bottles, rendering them impossible to break, the other involves foam packing material.  Geek that I am, I like the idea of creating a ray gun in the basement.     I'm hoping he goes with foam packing material... I'm sure that the Homeowner's Association has a rule against creating a singularity that could suck the club house into an alternate dimension.   

The Box was packed really carefully



    

    



I took these pictures last night while MrKitty was upstairs changing - I took them quickly to foil his plot to set up his studio downstairs to take product shots BEFORE we watched Grimm and Dracula.    MrKitty will take better pictures as we pack the box up.  



  

  





  

  





  

  





  

  







And here is what I'm keeping: 





I tried Color Club for the first time last week when I received a bottle in my Wantable box.  I'm really glad that there were a few in the box.   The Minis are a wonderful way to explore colors I wouldn't normally consider.   

Here are the polishes I'm adding:


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I'm next...omgosh I think i'm going to have an attack of some sort! lol


----------



## FrostKitty

Hey!!!  I'm on my way out to the post office RIGHT NOW!!!   I'll post the tracking info when I get back.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey!!!  I'm on my way out to the post office RIGHT NOW!!!   I'll post the tracking info when I get back.  
This makes me happy!  Even though I am farther down on the list, that is one person closer to me!!!


----------



## FrostKitty

On the way!!  

USPS Tracking: 9505 5000 1543 3316 0002 40 

Scheduled Delivery: Thursday November 14


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Here are the goodies that I took out of the box......it was hard to not take everything! lol





Here are the goodies I added.   And...I already can't wait for the next swap!! heheheh My daughter has already eyed some polishes I took out..I'm gonna have to watch that child! hehe

Brigid, the box will be on it's way to you tomorrow: 9405509699937075869600

The box kind of takes a beating..I taped all the corners to try and reinforce them...but, I'm almost certain that the next person to get the box will have to replace it...I could be wrong though.


----------



## luckyme502

Another step closer to me!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here are the goodies that I took out of the box......it was hard to not take everything! lol





Here are the goodies I added.   And...I already can't wait for the next swap!! heheheh My daughter has already eyed some polishes I took out..I'm gonna have to watch that child! hehe

Brigid, the box will be on it's way to you tomorrow: 9405509699937075869600

The box kind of takes a beating..I taped all the corners to try and reinforce them...but, I'm almost certain that the next person to get the box will have to replace it...I could be wrong though.
Yay! Again, I'm so happy to see stuff that I put in getting taken out.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Again, I'm so happy to see stuff that I put in getting taken out.
Thank you all for the awesome goodies!!! That box is amazing!!


----------



## lissa1307

i keep getting more and more excited! i can't wait til it FINALLY makes it full circle so i can dig and rummage and restock my shelves,lol!


----------



## chrysalis101

Please keep Kokomo, Monroe City, and Knox County, Indiana in your thoughts and prayers. They were hit by EF2 tornadoes yesterday. I have family in Kokomo. They all say that they're fine, but have property damage and are without power. I know these weren't the only places hit by the storms yesterday, but I'm a Hoosier girl for generations on each side so these places are close to my heart.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the box tonite and it did have a little bit of damage and due to the damage some broken bottles.  I will be posting photos soon of what I am taking and what I am adding to the box.  Even with the four broken bottles, there are still a ton of polishes, this box is HUGE!
Sad. Time for a new box.


----------



## Christa W

Let's all have a moment of silence for the 4 bottles that didn't make it.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let's all have a moment of silence for the 4 bottles that didn't make it.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let's all have a moment of silence for the 4 bottles that didn't make it.


----------



## Kristine Walker

I cannot wait until the second round gets to me!!!! I have been thrilled that what I included are finding happy homes.


----------



## nikkimouse

@lissa1307 can you post an updated list o we can see how far along we are?  I've lost track lol


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lissa1307 can you post an updated list o we can see how far along we are?  I've lost track lol
Yes, please! I think it's getting close to me, but not sure...


----------



## chrysalis101

Chrysalis101
pinkgemini
KristineWalker
Sleepykat
Frostkitty
FrancesWilkins
STLSportsGirl13
AgathaLaupin
jesemiaud
Tulosai
heather4602
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
cidster
Pollysmom
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Bonita22
lissa1307

STLSportsGirl13 currently has the box.


----------



## lissa1307

@chrysalis101...you beat me to it! thanks for getting that list up for me for the girls!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

I had a dream last night that the box arrived and had come open during shipping, so it was literally an empty box that got delivered. I'll probably use a whole roll of packing tape after that nightmare scenario in my subconscious! Usually I make my husband listen to dream descriptions, but I think I have to keep nail polish nightmares to myself out of embarrassment.






Does this mean I'm having swap box performance anxiety? lol


----------



## lissa1307

swap box performance anxiety

Lmao!!!

I don't think that's the case


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a dream last night that the box arrived and had come open during shipping, so it was literally an empty box that got delivered. I'll probably use a whole roll of packing tape after that nightmare scenario in my subconscious! Usually I make my husband listen to dream descriptions, but I think I have to keep nail polish nightmares to myself out of embarrassment.





Does this mean I'm having swap box performance anxiety? lol
Scary! I'm pretty sure this is the correct thread for sharing such a nightmare.


----------



## Parasoul

> I had a dream last night that the box arrived and had come open during shipping, so it was literally an empty box that got delivered. I'll probably use a whole roll of packing tape after that nightmare scenario in my subconscious! Usually I make my husband listen to dream descriptions, but I think I have to keep nail polish nightmares to myself out of embarrassment. :icon_redf Does this mean I'm having swap box performance anxiety? lol


You'd be surprised at how often that happens. A lot of boxes get tossed around during delivery (I used to work for UPS at the airport.). We used to get boxes that were falling apart due to poor taping. On occasion we would tape them back up but its always impossible to tell of something had been stolen or lost along the way. You ladies might want to consider adding padding to the box too. Boxes get tossed around a lot during delivery. Its unfortunate but it does happen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, my girlfriend constantly tells me about all of her nightmares. Its cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia

> You'd be surprised at how often that happens. A lot of boxes get tossed around during delivery (I used to work for UPS at the airport.). We used to get boxes that were falling apart due to poor taping. On occasion we would tape them back up but its always impossible to tell of something had been stolen or lost along the way. You ladies might want to consider adding padding to the box too. Boxes get tossed around a lot during delivery. Its unfortunate but it does happen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, my girlfriend constantly tells me about all of her nightmares. Its cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I ordered some fish for my aquarium through the mail a few years ago. What I received was the soggy remains of the box and plastic bags filled with dead fish and a couple tablespoons of water. The post office sealed the whole mess in a big plastic bag before delivering it to me.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered some fish for my aquarium through the mail a few years ago. What I received was the soggy remains of the box and plastic bags filled with dead fish and a couple tablespoons of water. The post office sealed the whole mess in a big plastic bag before delivering it to me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You'd be surprised at how often that happens. A lot of boxes get tossed around during delivery (I used to work for UPS at the airport.). We used to get boxes that were falling apart due to poor taping. On occasion we would tape them back up but its always impossible to tell of something had been stolen or lost along the way.

You ladies might want to consider adding padding to the box too. Boxes get tossed around a lot during delivery. Its unfortunate but it does happen.





Also, my girlfriend constantly tells me about all of her nightmares. Its cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Uhhhhh, you guys are going to make my nightmares worse! LOL


----------



## sleepykat

> I had a dream last night that the box arrived and had come open during shipping, so it was literally an empty box that got delivered. I'll probably use a whole roll of packing tape after that nightmare scenario in my subconscious! Usually I make my husband listen to dream descriptions, but I think I have to keep nail polish nightmares to myself out of embarrassment. :icon_redf Does this mean I'm having swap box performance anxiety? lol
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised at how often that happens. A lot of boxes get tossed around during delivery (I used to work for UPS at the airport.). We used to get boxes that were falling apart due to poor taping. On occasion we would tape them back up but its always impossible to tell of something had been stolen or lost along the way. You ladies might want to consider adding padding to the box too. Boxes get tossed around a lot during delivery. Its unfortunate but it does happen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, my girlfriend constantly tells me about all of her nightmares. Its cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...

 That is why I took the extra time to bubble wrap/pad in some way every bottle when it was my turn. I shipped ground, not air, but still...I've seen how the packages get thrown around. An idea: if the box is getting too big before the next round for shipping costs to be worthwhile, perhaps someone can donate some of the contents to a women's shelter or something, with consent from the other participants, of course. We can split into smaller boxes at the end of the round, but seems kind of hard to do partway through?


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is why I took the extra time to bubble wrap/pad in some way every bottle when it was my turn. I shipped ground, not air, but still...I've seen how the packages get thrown around.

An idea: if the box is getting too big before the next round for shipping costs to be worthwhile, perhaps someone can donate some of the contents to a women's shelter or something, with consent from the other participants, of course. We can split into smaller boxes at the end of the round, but seems kind of hard to do partway through?
I added 1" padding to the box and layered everything in bubble wrap, it was full when I sent it on - I can only imagine that it has just grown since I had it.    I think that Lissa's idea of splitting the box is a good one.   

I have no problem with donating products - if that is what is decided.


----------



## luckyme502

Women's shelters won't usually accept donation of polish if they are opened.


----------



## nikkimouse

I work over night shift at a woman's shelter and all the ladies know I keep nail polish with me usually 2 or 3 diffrent colors. and I will even paint their nails for them. last night one of the ladies brought me a bottle she had just gotten at an event a church did fir the shelter and was so excited to have me paint her nails. used or not they love the little bit of pampering that comes with getting your nails painted or painting them your self.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies after being sick and having to have the darling boyfriend pick up a new box and packing materials the box will be on it's way tomorrow!!! YAY. I will post a tracking number first thing tomorrow.
I am so relieved it won't get to me before Thanksgiving! I'm already having a hard time figuring out where to hide all my polish and makeup from my guests so they don't think (know?) I'm crazy. LOL!

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## lissa1307

just wanted to pop in and say happy thanksgiving to all my lovely swappers, ive been a lurker lately, just dropping in when i got a free second, i have a houseful right now so not a lot of free time,lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just wanted to pop in and say happy thanksgiving to all my lovely swappers, ive been a lurker lately, just dropping in when i got a free second, i have a houseful right now so not a lot of free time,lol
Happy Thanksgiving!  I miss seeing you around.  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is why I took the extra time to bubble wrap/pad in some way every bottle when it was my turn. I shipped ground, not air, but still...I've seen how the packages get thrown around.

An idea: if the box is getting too big before the next round for shipping costs to be worthwhile, perhaps someone can donate some of the contents to a women's shelter or something, with consent from the other participants, of course. We can split into smaller boxes at the end of the round, but seems kind of hard to do partway through?
I added 1" padding to the box and layered everything in bubble wrap, it was full when I sent it on - I can only imagine that it has just grown since I had it.    I think that Lissa's idea of splitting the box is a good one.  

I have no problem with donating products - if that is what is decided.

I don't mind the box getting split up, either, I just don't have a firm idea of if there are any logistic/expense problems with doing so.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy Thanksgiving!  I miss seeing you around.  Hope you are feeling better.


Thanks, I'm doing much better. I love your little thanksgiving Hello Kitty Picture..so cute!

I've been lurking in case theres any polish emergencies(lol) but i've only gotten a minute here and there...havent even been able to check the polish youre wearing thread...i'm gonna be so behind!


----------



## Christa W

Do we have pictures of what was swapped last?  I believe it was on it's way or close to being on it's way a few days ago.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Do we have pictures of what was swapped last?Â  I believe it was on it's way or close to being on it's way a few days ago.


 I didn't see any, I thought it was on the move like a week ago?


----------



## tulosai

I am also starting to get confused.  STLSportsGirl said she was sending it out on Weds but then never came back to post a tracking number and we haven't heard anything from AgathaLaupin about receiving it. Both were online yesterday.  I'd love an update!


----------



## Parasoul

Well the holidays are a busy time. I'm sure we'll get some pictures soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

I hope so.  I don't want to go through that crap again.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am also starting to get confused.  STLSportsGirl said she was sending it out on Weds but then never came back to post a tracking number and we haven't heard anything from AgathaLaupin about receiving it. Both were online yesterday.  I'd love an update!
I haven't received it. Don't know if it is on its way or not.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't received it. Don't know if it is on its way or not.
Thanks for letting us know!!!


----------



## FrostKitty

I am going to go with Zombie Postal Service lag and not stress about it.


----------



## luckyme502

I know I've been crazy busy since about Monday last week, I finally feel like I have some time to breath today.  Mostly because I'm stuck at home.  Hopefully, we will get a tracking number soon.  Every time the box goes to the next person, it's one step closer to me, which is the only thing I care about!! (Evil smile turning into evil laugh while rubbing hands together!)


----------



## lissa1307

I've been in touch with STLSportsGirl, the package has been mailed, she's supposed to be back on tomorrow to post the tracking.


----------



## feemia

Is the box MIA?


----------



## chrysalis101

The mail does tend to run a bit slower this time of year. They do tend to be a bit bogged down.


----------



## DonnaD

I don't think it would take this long though.


----------



## lissa1307

ok, i was in contact with her tuesday via text, she said it had been mailed but that her boyfriend had the slip with the tracking number in his wallet and he was working a night shift and that she would be on wednesday to post that info, im sure maybe it was just forgotten. i did send her another text asking her to at least come on and post an update..i think we'd all survive with a best guess date off memory at this point. i'm waiting to hear back now. i know she's had a lot going on, being sick, then holidays..so its likely it was mailed out a little later and will come soon, with holiday post and all i wouldnt worry too much unless we haven't heard anything by saturday.


----------



## luckyme502

[@]lissa1307[/@] Have we heard from [@]STLSportsGirl13[/@]?


----------



## lissa1307

> [@]lissa1307[/@] Have we heard from [@]STLSportsGirl13[/@]?


 I havent heard back yet.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@lissa1307 Have we heard from @STLSportsGirl13?

I havent heard back yet. 



 That's a long time, even with holiday delays.


----------



## luckyme502

I just wish she would let us know what is going on.  If she hasn't gotten around to mailing the box yet, that would be okay, if she would just let us know and get it in the mail now.  It's been very busy with the holidays.  @STLSportsGirl13 .


----------



## NotTheMama

> I just wish she would let us know what is going on. Â If she hasn't gotten around to mailing the box yet, that would be okay, if she would just let us know and get it in the mail now. Â It's been very busy with the holidays. Â @STLSportsGirl13 Â . Â  Â


 I agree. She was last on the site on 12/06, she could have posted an update then. Even with the holiday mail, if the box was mailed when she said it was, it should have been delivered by now.


----------



## DonnaD




----------



## FrostKitty

Gah!!!!  That's it... just GAH!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker

What date was the last photo of the box?


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here are the goodies that I took out of the box......it was hard to not take everything! lol





Here are the goodies I added.   And...I already can't wait for the next swap!! heheheh My daughter has already eyed some polishes I took out..I'm gonna have to watch that child! hehe

Brigid, the box will be on it's way to you tomorrow: 9405509699937075869600

The box kind of takes a beating..I taped all the corners to try and reinforce them...but, I'm almost certain that the next person to get the box will have to replace it...I could be wrong though.


Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the box tonite and it did have a little bit of damage and due to the damage some broken bottles.  I will be posting photos soon of what I am taking and what I am adding to the box.  Even with the four broken bottles, there are still a ton of polishes, this box is HUGE!


Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have it and will be posting photos tomorrow!!!  I am trying to find mew packing material for the bottom of the box.  My boyfriend has made me keep the box in our spare bedroom since the smell gives him a headache.  I told him the sooner he can pick up the large flat rate box the sooner I can get it out of the house.  Motivation my dear swapettes!!  Evil giggle.


Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies after being sick and having to have the darling boyfriend pick up a new box and packing materials the box will be on it's way tomorrow!!! YAY. I will post a tracking number first thing tomorrow.
The last pictures of the box were from FrancesWilkins, @STLSportsGirl13 never posted pictures.  The other quotes are all the posts from stlsportsgirl13 after she received the box.  The last time she posted in this thread was 1 week 5 days ago (Nov 26) which is also the last time she posted in any thread.  She was on MuT 1 day and 22 hours ago, which was just a couple hours before lissa texted her, asking her to post an update for us.


----------



## tulosai

I will say in her defense that if she sent it ground, with holiday delays, it _might_ still be out in the stratosphere, though it is increasingly unlikely, especially if she did mail it on the 27th as she said she did.

I join those who say they just want an update- if she hasn't mailed it, whatever, I know as well as anyone that the holidays can be crazy fr some people and I doubly understand if she's been sick.  It is the not updating and (possibly) not being honest that really bother me.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will say in her defense that if she sent it ground, with holiday delays, it _might_ still be out in the stratosphere, though it is increasingly unlikely, especially if she did mail it on the 27th as she said she did.

I join those who say they just want an update- if she hasn't mailed it, whatever, I know as well as anyone that the holidays can be crazy fr some people and I doubly understand if she's been sick.  It is the not updating and (possibly) not being honest that really bother me.
She shouldn't be sending it ground.  It comes in a priority box and should ship in a priority box...even if you have to change out the box.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She shouldn't be sending it ground.  It comes in a priority box and should ship in a priority box...even if you have to change out the box.
It is actually technically illegal to ship polish not using ground mail in the USA.  I would not fault someone if they chose to ship it ground to avoid potential liability. The rules for the swap did  not say you can't ship it ground.

That said, I don't want to argue with you about it.  I was just offering one possibility.  I think everyone just wants to know what is going on.


----------



## FrostKitty

Okay I have been sucking down Red Bulls all day so I am hyper and chatty and I am trying to be a kinder, gentler me.     

The deafening silence is the annoying element, but let's set that aside for a moment.    @STLSportsGirl13 said her boyfriend mailed it out on the 27th.   If he is anything like MrKitty, the moment he encountered the 'NO NAIL POLISH VIA PRIORITY' rule he would've switched to ground. The most likely scenario is that the package would've left the local post office on the 29th.  I know this from bitter personal experience with my local USPS office, the one staffed by ZOMBIES.   Priority gets picked up at 5 pm but if your ground package is not in the bin and ready to go by like 3 it is pushed to the next business day's morning pickup/drop off.   

 I would like to posit a scenario where hopefully we aren't in for yet another disappointment.   I love the Circular Polish Swap and have stuff already set aside for the next one!!   @STLSportsGirl13 is a regular poster, she is involved in both the Secret Santa and the Secret Santa nail... not really a profile for a person who is about to commit a wanton act of skankiness. 

1. The package was dropped off the day before Thanksgiving.   The USPS was totally clustered by the flight cancellations and packages were processed as best they could be.   With no flights to send out Priority or First Class mail, they would have taken precedence over ground on the trucks.  Did you know that the Airlines have to accept the mail first and even your luggage is secondary?   Add to the cluster,the post Thanksgiving shopping/shipping  and then factor in the latest round of crappy weather, Our little box was shipped from Kansas - which was hit fairly hard by the nasty weather.  

2. If shipped ground the box is not late yet. According to the USPS website, Ground averages 2-8 days but can take longer depending on location.  When  you take into account the weather delays, the uptick in shipping that has added 1-2 days to even UPS, and the shipping restrictions (polish on ground trucks) I would expect the box to arrive on Wednesday.   I also want to add that the USPS is more vigilant during the Holidays - a box with a HazMat tag (nail polish) will be handled differently than a box with Aunt Bea's Brownies, or Books.  When the box left me it was jammed pack with polishes - I can't imagine that it has gotten smaller or lighter so a big heavy box of chemicals is definitely going to be treated special.  

I'm  going to guess (not posit) that her boyfriend did ship ground and in a fit of testosterone based insanity DID NOT REALIZE THAT HE NEEDED TO ADD TRACKING INFORMATION which is standard on Priority Boxes but an add-on for ground/first class mail  to the package because there are a whole bunch of internet strangers depending on the information.  He had a receipt for her - because he shipped it but no tracking information.   An OH CRAP moment.   

And finally, it can be scary facing a group of people who have already been burned by a person who didn't follow through - and tell them that there is no tracking information.   It could be that she is delaying in the hopes that the box shows up.    She wouldn't be the first person nor the last to put off an unpleasant task.   

I suggest we cool our jets until Wednesday - Maybe Lissa can send her another message asking her whether or not her BF sent it ground with no tracking information (that will free her to admit if that is the case because it's a possibility we are considering) and we resist the temptation to get worked up until we have the facts.  If she doesn't reply, we can regroup.  I think that the idea of doing regional boxes is a good one by the way.    Maybe do a high end circular swap that is national because it would be a more manageable stash?


----------



## luckyme502

@FrostKitty I hope that no one thought I was in any way attacking @STLSportsGirl13 .  I would understand, even if she hasn't yet shipped the box.  Life gets crazy, especially at this time of year.  I, and I think most of us, would just like an update.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I was just checking in....It's been crazy busy around here. I'm not sure what to say though.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @FrostKitty I hope that no one thought I was in any way attacking @STLSportsGirl13 .  I would understand, even if she hasn't yet shipped the box.  Life gets crazy, especially at this time of year.  I, and I think most of us, would just like an update.  
@luckyme502 Oh goodness... no not at all.  There have been no attacks actually and given what happened last time - I am surprised or would be if I wasn't on other threads with everyone.   You are correct, an update would be lovely.


----------



## DonnaD

She certainly seems on the up and up vis-a-vis her trade rank and overall participation.  However, when you are regularly being discussed and tagged and pm'ed, you respond in some way.  Period.  She's a grown woman and shouldN'T be afraid or cowed in any way to simply state the truth if the truth is merely the package didn't get shipped on time or shipped with no tracking.

My hackles are raised by the total lack of contact.  My gut says no one will see the box again and I'm pretty fearful for the secret santa recipients.

If my gut is right, I won't be participating in anymore swaps.  I can handle a dishonest person once but not twice.  The are a lot of people on here that I'd rather send my unwanted polishes to with no expectation of getting anything back simply because I like them.  I'll stick with private trades/give-aways.  If you give it with no expectation of a returned favour, you don't get burned.

And this is why  I say I'm one of the most cynical and misanthropic people I know.  I've been around the block a few thousand times.  I'm not one of those people who believes that people are essentially good.  I believe 99% of people are fucktard assholes and you have maybe 1% you can reasonably trust.  I am an uncanny judge of character and I tend to have luck finding the 1%...but that's one-on-one interaction.  I'll stick with one-on-one.

edit:  typos from hell


----------



## NotTheMama

> She certainly seems on the up and up vis-a-vis her trade rank and overall participation. Â However, when you are regularly being discussed and tagged and pm'ed, you respond in some way. Â Period. Â She's a grown woman and shouldN'T be afraid or cowed in any way to simply state the truth if the truth is merely the package didn't get shipped on time or shipped with no tracking. My hackles are raised by the total lack of contact. Â My gut says no one will see the box again and I'm pretty fearful for the secret santa recipients. If my gut is right, I won't be participating in anymore swaps. Â I can handle a dishonest person once but not twice. Â The are a lot of people on here that I'd rather send my unwanted polishes to with no expectation of getting anything back simply because I like them. Â I'll stick with private trades/give-aways. Â If you give it with no expectation of a returned favour, you don't get burned. And this is why Â I say I'm one of the most cynical and misanthropic people I know. Â I've been around the block a few thousand times. Â I'm not one of those people who believes that people are essentially good. Â I believe 99% of people are fucktard assholes and you have maybe 1% you can reasonably trust.Â  I am an uncanny judge of character and I tend to have luck finding the 1%...but that's one-on-one interaction. Â I'll stick with one-on-one. edit: Â typos from hell


 And this, Donna is why we love you!! I agree 100% with everything you said. And with my luck, she'll probably end up being my SS!! LMAO.....


----------



## DonnaD

Well, if nothing else, I've discovered from this experience those of you I would definitely trust.  I feel like I've learned quite a bit about the ethics of many of you ladies.  In this case I'd have to say 99% of the people I've met on this board are good people and have come to think of many of you as friends.

I still wouldn't do this again, however...unless it was between the 10 or so people I know wouldn't be douchebags.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1. The package was dropped off the day before Thanksgiving.   The USPS was totally clustered by the flight cancellations and packages were processed as best they could be.   With no flights to send out Priority or First Class mail, they would have taken precedence over ground on the trucks.  Did you know that the Airlines have to accept the mail first and even your luggage is secondary?   Add to the cluster,the post Thanksgiving shopping/shipping  and then factor in the latest round of crappy weather, Our little box was shipped from Kansas - which was hit fairly hard by the nasty weather.    
I did have a ground package take 5 days longer to get here than usual from the shipper this last week, so things are definitely backed up to some extent. That said, a lil check in would definitely be appreciated and is overdue...I'm gonna be super bummed if the box is MIA. I have my box of goodies all organized and ready for swapping just sitting here staring at me.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

I feel like I should say sorry or something..I feel horrible.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I feel like I should say sorry or something..I feel horrible.


 Don't! I was the one that sent the last box on that went MIA, and I felt like crap. But honestly, there was nothing I could have done, and there was nothing you could have done either. If the box is truly gone, it's a reflection on the person you sent it to, not you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't! I was the one that sent the last box on that went MIA, and I felt like crap. But honestly, there was nothing I could have done, and there was nothing you could have done either. If the box is truly gone, it's a reflection on the person you sent it to, not you.





I agree completely.  You sent it and told us the tracking. Tracking showed it arrived and STLsportsgirl confirmed she got it.  What happened after that is no reflection at all on you.  You could not have known.


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm not sure where @STLSportsGirl13 is from (St. Louis?) but I know the midwest has had some pretty nasty snowstorms of late. That could be a reason for delayed receipt of a package. However, I am in agreement that an update would be nice.


----------



## DonnaD

At this point, it's not so much if the box was sent or is in transit.  It's about why in the holy hell has this woman not said a single word as to what's going on.  Short of being hospitalised, I can't imagine what would keep her from typing 10 words.  Hell, when I had my gall bladder out, the day I got out of the hospital, I had to get my stoned ass up off the couch to reset someone's password back in the day when I was doing website hosting.  Last January when my FIL died, I had the flu from hell...temp of 102, coughing like I would never stop and could barely stand up but I went to his funeral.  She'd have to be significantly ill for me to believe she's so sick she couldn't pop in with the supposed tracking number.


----------



## sldb

I am lurking mostly. I was hoping to join the next round. Anyway, her profile says she is in Kansas. I am in St Louis and the storms haven't been bad here. There has been no disruption of mail in the St Louis metro area.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I am lurking mostly. I was hoping to join the next round. Anyway, her profile says she is in Kansas. I am in St Louis and the storms haven't been bad here. There has been no disruption of mail in the St Louis metro area.


 The storms make no difference one way or the other, when she supposedly mailed the box before Thanksgiving there were no storms.


----------



## sldb

True


----------



## FrancesWilkins

There were so many other people down the list.....I have some extras if the box doesn't show up...I'd hate for anyone to be left out.

That box was massive! It was in a large flat rate box....and the box was new when it got to me..and was stressed under the weight of it. I know if someone just went out and purchased a box, the shipping would have been CRAZY! 

I taped the crap out of that box to reinforce it....and it had several layers of bubble wrap in it...not to mention it was packaged tight, because I made sure that the baggies on top had some air in them to compress things to keep them safe.  

Perhaps money was a factor...we did have to agree to rules that we checked in atleast once a week.

I'm not sure what happened...but, I hope that everything is okay on her end. I do not wish any ill will toward anyone.

Just let me know if there is something that is going to be done for the other ladies on the list if the package is MIA. I do not mind sharing...I did for this round, and I'll do it again for the others.


----------



## Deareux

I am not a part of this circular swap, but after reading what is currently going on, I can send some polishes to the next person on the list to help restock the swap box. I'm not a polish person, so I don't mind donating what I have.


----------



## Christa W

Fool me once.  Shame on you!  Fool me twice.  Shame on me!

I really hope this isn't a repeat of the situation that happened last time because despite not posting any pictures of the swap (which I think bugs me the most) she at least acknowledged receipt of the package.  The other person (who was on 4 days ago BTW) never even said another word so there is some small hope it's just a huge oversight on the not updating part.  I don't care if she mailed it via Pony Express, at least tell me the horse's name.


----------



## bonita22

I really hope [@]STLSportsGirl13[/@] is ok and she can update us on the box's whereabouts. I feel bad for those that have been waiting since the first round.


----------



## Parasoul

I for one refuse to believe this to be a repeat of last time. She's a fairly active member and I have faith that the right thing is being done. Its a busy time of year and while I understand we could have at least gotten a small update by now its possible things may have gotten in the way. If it does come down to it, I do apologize to everyone who has taken part and to those of you who didn't even get a chance.


----------



## feemia

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And finally, it can be scary facing a group of people who have already been burned by a person who didn't follow through - and tell them that there is no tracking information.   It could be that she is delaying in the hopes that the box shows up.    She wouldn't be the first person nor the last to put off an unpleasant task.   
I've been wondering if this might be what happened.


----------



## feemia

Does anyone know how far the box had to travel?


----------



## lissa1307

ok, i for one am giving it a little more time. yes she has been online but her last post was awhile ago. being that the rules stated you had to at least come on mut once a week it's likely it's been for her like it was for me when i was ill that i would literally open the page on my phone and then close it out just to register as being online. chances are when i first contacted her it hadnt actually been mailed yet and she was saying her bf had the tracking slip cause she had one of those oh $h!t moments and had forgotten and was afraid of the wrath of MuT...it happens...we all have our hangups and forgetful times, this time of year especially. it is also likely that if a bottle of polish broke the smell could have gotten the postal workers curious and it may have been opened for inspection and kept because of incorrect postage...and we know the postal service...they are zombies all year, but at the holiday we may never get notice...or two months down the road.

*i do regret to say that **IF** it has happened again, I personally will not be starting another until early next year, and it would be by invite onl**y*, just cause I can't afford to keep doing this, not financially or emotionally(LOL). 

But like i said, its likely she just forgot and decided to run to mail it after the text. i'm not going to stress over polish right now. But i do agree a reply, even a text back to me if she doesnt want to come online..i could update everyone for her...be it an i forgot, a tracking, a it doesnt have tracking, or a i have no earthly idea what the fudge the post office did with it.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, i for one am giving it a little more time. yes she has been online but her last post was awhile ago. being that the rules stated you had to at least come on mut once a week it's likely it's been for her like it was for me when i was ill that i would literally open the page on my phone and then close it out just to register as being online. chances are when i first contacted her it hadnt actually been mailed yet and she was saying her bf had the tracking slip cause she had one of those oh $h!t moments and had forgotten and was afraid of the wrath of MuT...it happens...we all have our hangups and forgetful times, this time of year especially. it is also likely that if a bottle of polish broke the smell could have gotten the postal workers curious and it may have been opened for inspection and kept because of incorrect postage...and we know the postal service...they are zombies all year, but at the holiday we may never get notice...or two months down the road.

*i do regret to say that **IF** it has happened again, I personally will not be starting another until early next year, and it would be by invite onl**y*, just cause I can't afford to keep doing this, not financially or emotionally(LOL). 

But like i said, its likely she just forgot and decided to run to mail it after the text. i'm not going to stress over polish right now. But i do agree a reply, even a text back to me if she doesnt want to come online..i could update everyone for her...be it an i forgot, a tracking, a it doesnt have tracking, or a i have no earthly idea what the fudge the post office did with it.

It could be even that she gave it to her BF to send and he told her that it was sent, but he had an oh crap moment and it bounced around in the back of his truck for a few days...then it may not have gotten sent until after Thanksgiving and hit the weather. IDK where the box was headed, but I know in southern Indiana we had several counties declare a state of emergency for a few days (meaning if you're out of your house, you better be on your way to the ER). There are a lot of what ifs and maybes.

@lissa1307 Would it be unreasonable to call instead of text if we haven't heard from her? I find that it's sometimes easy to ignore a text if I don't want to answer, but a call is harder to ignore.


----------



## luckyme502

I think the at this point lots of scenarios are possible, but since [@]STLSportsGirl13[/@] hasn't post yet to let us know what is going on we are just speculating. It would be very nice if she would just take five minutes to let us know what is happening.


----------



## feemia

I feel like I've somehow offended the nail polish gods. I've been watching the nail polish swap group threads since February and waiting for a new swap to start and I've still never had a box in my hands. Maybe it isn't meant to be. I keep thinking I should just give away my extra polish and stop watching the threads because after almost a year of waiting it's just gotten silly.


----------



## Sunflowercake

I hope that @STLSportsGirl13 is alright and the box is on the way to the next person. I liked following the swap and hoped I could chime in the next round.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know how far the box had to travel?
I'm next and I'm in Los Angeles.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It could be even that she gave it to her BF to send and he told her that it was sent, but he had an oh crap moment and it bounced around in the back of his truck for a few days...then it may not have gotten sent until after Thanksgiving and hit the weather. IDK where the box was headed, but I know in southern Indiana we had several counties declare a state of emergency for a few days (meaning if you're out of your house, you better be on your way to the ER). There are a lot of what ifs and maybes.

@lissa1307 Would it be unreasonable to call instead of text if we haven't heard from her? I find that it's sometimes easy to ignore a text if I don't want to answer, but a call is harder to ignore.
not unreasonable, i will be giving her a ring tomorrow. fingers crossed ladies(and gents)


----------



## feemia

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not unreasonable, i will be giving her a ring tomorrow. fingers crossed ladies(and gents)

Thanks for taking care of this Lissa.  The missing box and the whole swap in general.  I hope it all works out.


----------



## Kristine Walker

I just wonder why no photos? Something seems fishy to me, and the excuse sounded very random and twisty. JMHO.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I have not been on lately.  The package was returned to me because apparently USPS found it to be "Hazardous"  I didn't switch out the bottom layer of the package, so maybe the smell of nail polish still lingered.  I have repacked everything.  It is being sent out tomorrow Priority Mail 2 Day with the tracking number of 9405 5096 9993 7140 4158 24.
Pheew...Thanks for the update @STLSportsGirl13 I think we're all a little releaved that it was the USPS people.

I'm not sure how nail polish gets considered "hazardous" when on a plane. I've taken polish in my carry ons and in my checked luggage before with no problems. It's obvoiulsy made it on plane plenty of times before, just look at how many of us shipped it priority. Ahh...well...whatever.

THanks again STLSportsGirl13.


----------



## Parasoul

> Sorry I have not been on lately.Â  The package was returned to me because apparently USPS found it to be "Hazardous"Â  I didn't switch out the bottom layer of the package, so maybe the smell of nail polish still lingered.Â  I have repacked everything.Â  It is being sent out tomorrow Priority Mail 2 Day with the tracking number of 9405 5096 9993 7140 4158 24.


The moment I saw your name this song started playing on my phone. Totally suits the occasion.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I have not been on lately.  The package was returned to me because apparently USPS found it to be "Hazardous"  I didn't switch out the bottom layer of the package, so maybe the smell of nail polish still lingered.  I have repacked everything.  It is being sent out tomorrow Priority Mail 2 Day with the tracking number of 9405 5096 9993 7140 4158 24.
Thank you for the update.  I hope everything is going well with you.  I'm sorry you are having to deal with the box being returned, that's crappy.


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pheew...Thanks for the update @STLSportsGirl13Â I think we're all a little releaved that it was the USPS people.

Â 

I'm not sure how nail polish gets considered "hazardous" when on a plane. I've taken polish in my carry ons and in my checked luggage before with no problems. It's obvoiulsy made it on plane plenty of times before, just look at how many of us shipped it priority. Ahh...well...whatever.

Â 

THanks again STLSportsGirl13.


Nail polish is classified as a hazardous material because it is flamable. That's why it's supposed to ship ground. You don't want hazardous or flamable materials in the cargo hold of an airplane if there's a fire. There's no place to evacuate the passengers if you're in the air.


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry I have not been on lately.  The package was returned to me because apparently USPS found it to be "Hazardous"  I didn't switch out the bottom layer of the package, so maybe the smell of nail polish still lingered.  I have repacked everything.  It is being sent out tomorrow Priority Mail 2 Day with the tracking number of 9405 5096 9993 7140 4158 24.


Thanks for letting us know. I'm glad they didn't give you a fine for not marking the package hazardous. I don't know what the fine is for individuals, but the carrier can get a fine up to $27,000 for improperly shipping hazardous materials.


----------



## luckyme502

I think that as an individual, especially an individual not selling nail polish or making a profit from mailing nail polish, your chances of getting fined are much smaller.  I think you are much more likely to get a warning.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I have not been on lately.  The package was returned to me because apparently USPS found it to be "Hazardous"  I didn't switch out the bottom layer of the package, so maybe the smell of nail polish still lingered.  I have repacked everything.  It is being sent out tomorrow Priority Mail 2 Day with the tracking number of 9405 5096 9993 7140 4158 24.
Sorry you had to deal with that, but thanks so much for the update!


----------



## DonnaD

So glad to see this is moving again.

I was wrong and I'm sorry if I offended @STLSportsGirl13.  Please don't hate me if my innate cynicism and  previous bad experiences made you feel like a horrible person.  I can be a raging ass at times.  I'm very sorry.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No apologies needed! 




Yes, it was needed and you deserved to get one.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So glad to see this is moving again.

I was wrong and I'm sorry if I offended @STLSportsGirl13.  Please don't hate me if my innate cynicism and  previous bad experiences made you feel like a horrible person.  I can be a raging ass at times.  I'm very sorry.
You are not a raging ass - you are a good person who calls it as you see it and more importantly are mature enough to admit an error.  The world would be a better place if people just said what the hell they thought and had the capacity to admit when they're wrong.   I wrote a dissertation on the mechanics of the USPS - long winded and in the end I was wrong as well.   You at least, offered color commentary.    

The box is moving again!!!   Excitement!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I have not been on lately.  The package was returned to me because apparently USPS found it to be "Hazardous"  I didn't switch out the bottom layer of the package, so maybe the smell of nail polish still lingered.  I have repacked everything.  It is being sent out tomorrow Priority Mail 2 Day with the tracking number of 9405 5096 9993 7140 4158 24.



Thanks for letting us know. I'm glad they didn't give you a fine for not marking the package hazardous. I don't know what the fine is for individuals, but the carrier can get a fine up to $27,000 for improperly shipping hazardous materials. 
My guess would be that there isn't a fine for an individual (unless maybe they are shipping a lot), they just refuse to ship it. That's equal to a fine as far as an individual is concerned, I would think, because they probably don't refund your postage cost. I'm glad I listened to my paranoia and shipped ground instead of air.

Anyhow, sorry you had to deal with that @STLSportsGirl13. I'm happy that the box is on the move again.


----------



## Kristine Walker

I apologize and retract my earlier comments. Thank you for the update.


----------



## NotTheMama

I'm sorry, too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

The swap continues!!!


----------



## lissa1307

so glad it was usps..i had i feeling that may have happened, its happened to a few people lately. great to see you back on @STLSportsGirl13 .


----------



## jesemiaud

Woohoo...glad things are ok with you!


----------



## chrysalis101

This time of year it just means that it might get there a bit faster.

A friend of mine ordered two packages from the same place. 1 overnight and 1 was 2 day. The 2 day got here in 2 business days. The overnight got here in 3 business days.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And it is on the West Coast!

Date &amp; Time Status of Item Location December 14, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

December 13, 2013 , 10:17 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

December 13, 2013 , 2:13 am

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

KANSAS CITY, MO 64121

December 12, 2013 , 2:12 pm

Dispatched to Sort Facility

BURLINGTON, KS 66839

December 11, 2013 , 3:11 pm

Acceptance

BURLINGTON, KS 66839


It says Out for Delivery now!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

It's here! It's here! 





Here are some pics of everything that was in the box upon arrival to refresh everyone's memories.













Just look at that HUGE pile o polish! Only two minis (ETA: and a little glass vial of beads) arrived broken but everything else was intact which is pretty darn impressive for a haul this gigantic. I'll post pics of what I'm taking and adding after I've made some tough decisions.


----------



## sleepykat

How exciting! I highly recommend individually wrapping each polish to prevent breakage. Have fun deciding!


----------



## chrysalis101

Holy Flippin' Monkey Cows! Tough decisions, indeed!


----------



## NotTheMama

> It's here! It's here!Â  :headphonedance: Here are some pics of everything that was in the box upon arrival to refresh everyone's memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at that HUGE pile o polish! Only two minis (ETA: and a little glass vial of beads) arrived broken but everything else was intact which is pretty darn impressive for a haul this gigantic. I'll post pics of what I'm taking and adding after I've made some tough decisions.Â  :help: Â


 Holy crap!! I hope nobody is shy about taking what they want polish wise from that huge pile!! We could polish an army and then some...lol. And right off the top I see like 10 polishes I have grabby hands for. Off to check how many more people to go til it gets to me. ETA: only 8 more people until the box of awesomness makes it's was back to me!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Holy pile o polish batman..i forgot how big it was!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

I just went back to find the list. @jesemiaud I'll PM you for your address momentarily, you're next up! 






Chrysalis101
pinkgemini
KristineWalker
Sleepykat
Frostkitty
FrancesWilkins
STLSportsGirl13
AgathaLaupin
jesemiaud
Tulosai
heather4602
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
cidster
Pollysmom
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Bonita22
lissa1307


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just went back to find the list. @jesemiaud I'll PM you for your address momentarily, you're next up! 







Chrysalis101
pinkgemini
KristineWalker
Sleepykat
Frostkitty
FrancesWilkins
STLSportsGirl13
AgathaLaupin
jesemiaud
Tulosai
heather4602
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
cidster
Pollysmom
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Bonita22
lissa1307
 Woot! Can't wait!


----------



## bonita22

Yay! Box is getting closer &amp; closer to me.


----------



## luckyme502

> Yay! Box is getting closer &amp; closer to me.


 Has the box arrived yet?


----------



## NotTheMama

> Has the box arrived yet?


 [@]AgathaLaupin[/@] just got it 3 days ago, even in the best of circumstances, USPS would take longer than a day or two to deliver it, unless they have a jet pack...lol!!! Between unpacking, deciding what she wants to take, repacking it all &amp; mailing it out during the holiday season, I wouldn't expect it to arrive anywhere until at least this weekend.


----------



## luckyme502

> [@]AgathaLaupin[/@] just got it 3 days ago, even in the best of circumstances, USPS would take longer than a day or two to deliver it, unless they have a jet pack...lol!!! Between unpacking, deciding what she wants to take, repacking it all &amp; mailing it out during the holiday season, I wouldn't expect it to arrive anywhere until at least this weekend.


 In my tired brain I hadn't thought that Agatha even received it yet. I would say I wouldn't post when I'm tired, but that's never going to happen!


----------



## NotTheMama

> In my tired brain I hadn't thought that Agatha even received it yet. I would say I wouldn't post when I'm tired, but that's never going to happen!


 Some of my best posts are made when I'm tired....well, not really....but they could be!!! Lol...


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@AgathaLaupin just got it 3 days ago, even in the best of circumstances, USPS would take longer than a day or two to deliver it, unless they have a jet pack...lol!!! Between unpacking, deciding what she wants to take, repacking it all &amp; mailing it out during the holiday season, I wouldn't expect it to arrive anywhere until at least this weekend.
I should get it in the mail tomorrow or Friday. It's finals week and I'm a prof so it's one of my 3 busiest weeks of the year (spring finals week, summer finals week, fall finals week). In fact, I am in the middle of giving a final to my poor students right now! lol

@jesemiaud I tried to PM you for your address earlier in the week but maybe it didn't go through? Can you PM me your info?

Wish me luck trying to fit everything back in the box!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I should get it in the mail tomorrow or Friday. It's finals week and I'm a prof so it's one of my 3 busiest weeks of the year (spring finals week, summer finals week, fall finals week). In fact, I am in the middle of giving a final to my poor students right now! lol

@jesemiaud I tried to PM you for your address earlier in the week but maybe it didn't go through? Can you PM me your info?

Wish me luck trying to fit everything back in the box!
Good luck!  I had to wrap polishes for my Secret Santa for anils gift, and fit them in a box, it was not fun!


----------



## jesemiaud

> I should get it in the mail tomorrow or Friday. It's finals week and I'm a prof so it's one of my 3 busiest weeks of the year (spring finals week, summer finals week, fall finals week). In fact, I am in the middle of giving a final to my poor students right now! lol @jesemiaud I tried to PM you for your address earlier in the week but maybe it didn't go through? Can you PM me your info? Wish me luck trying to fit everything back in the box!


 Huh...I thought I sent that to you. Led me go check.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

So it took me about an hour to get everything wrapped and in the box and when I was done I noticed one of the sides of the box is splitting! So I'll have to get a new box and switch it into that I think. I'll go to the post office tomorrow and post tracking info for ya'll. I am going to be super bummed if anything breaks after all the bubble wrap I just used! haha

Pretty sure it will need a bigger box soon, it's pretty much full to the brim.

Anyway, here's what I took:





And what I put in:





And I'm TRYING to fit in some extra non-nail related goodies I've gotten from various sub boxes etc. but we shall see!


----------



## jesemiaud

Oh my goodness...this box is getting ridiculous! (In a good way, lol). I hope the mail lady doesn't herniate a disk carrying it to my porch! My girls and I can't wait to pick through the goodies...It will be so much fun!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness...this box is getting ridiculous! (In a good way, lol). I hope the mail lady doesn't herniate a disk carrying it to my porch! My girls and I can't wait to pick through the goodies...It will be so much fun!

Yay for our ridiculous[ly fun] box!


----------



## NotTheMama

I can...the stash gets bigger by the day!!! ETA to correct my horrible grammar.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can...the stash gets bigger by the day!!!

ETA to correct my horrible grammar.
Don't worry by the time it gets to me I am swapping out *every* 20 polishes for 1 Dior or Chanel


----------



## lissa1307

my word....or lack of words...lol


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Okay, the tracking # is:

9405511899560152753779

It's not showing up in the system yet but I dropped it pre-paid at the post office this morning and they were swamped, so maybe they just haven't scanned it yet?

I had to take out some of the full size non-nail "extras" I was trying to squeeze in because it was just bursting but there's still some fun foils and a couple fragrances in there for folks to try if you want.

Thanks everyone who had the box before me for the awesome contributions!


----------



## jesemiaud

Hi All! Just wanted to let you know that depending on when this arrives, my mail be held for the holidays. We are going out of town on the 24th and won't be returning until 1/4. So please don't be concerned with lack of movement on the box on my end. I promise to get it back on its way asap!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Oh, I also wanted to say: There's a bottle of SH Insta-Dri in Silver Sweep in there that someone else put in. If there's anyone that's looking for polishes that are good for stamping, that one is great for it!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi All! Just wanted to let you know that depending on when this arrives, my mail be held for the holidays. We are going out of town on the 24th and won't be returning until 1/4. So please don't be concerned with lack of movement on the box on my end. I promise to get it back on its way asap!
thank you for letting us know ahead of time. im sure we can all survive...maybe..lol


----------



## feemia

I actually have a spreadsheet for this swap and the other nail polish swap to estimate when I'll get the boxes.  Very sad, I know, but actually getting a box in my hands is a minor obsession of mine.


----------



## Christa W

I have a shipping solution but I am not sure I will be able to afford to do it.  My boyfriend and I play a miniature game Warhammer 40k.  They sell cases for armies that include layers of foam with cutouts.  These cases can withstand a lot of abuse.  It has to considering that the armies inside cost a lot of money.  It's an expensive hobby.  (hey just like collecting polish)  What would be ideal is to be able to use a case and the foam but it would only hold around 54 bottles give or take.

Even if we don't have the case itself as shipping dimension might be a bit on the larger side.  Some type of foam insert may help.



 Case itself.  Dimensions are 16x12x6. 



 Army in the case.  Not showns is the outer top layer that is just foam.



 The foam would hold 18 bottles per layer.



 Case has 3 layers in it.
I am looking around right now for some similar type of foam that I may be able to cut out myself.  The 3 layers of foam alone if you order them is 20.00 and with the case is nearly 60.00 (57 and change).


----------



## luckyme502

[@]Christa W[/@] I have lots of foam like that at the office. I will take a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Looks like it's out for delivery! Yay!


----------



## jesemiaud

Yay...it's here! Super stressed though because I really need to get ready for our trip, but I really want to open this! What to do...what to do!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay...it's here! Super stressed though because I really need to get ready for our trip, but I really want to open this! What to do...what to do!
you open and take some of those pretty new polishes with you and enjoy that trip!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you open and take some of those pretty new polishes with you and enjoy that trip!
Right!  Isn't that getting ready? muahahahaha.  I have such bad priorities!


----------



## jesemiaud

Whew! The girls and I just finished going through the box...how fun that was! @tulosai you're next! PM me your address and I will TRY to get this out before we leave. Plans have changed and I will be in town for a couple more days so I think I'll be able to get this out on Thursday. On to the pictures:





What I took:





What I put in:





From here on out, y'all are simply going to HAVE to take out more than is put in! I don't think there is room in this box for another thing!

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## sleepykat

> Whew! The girls and I just finished going through the box...how fun that was! @tulosai Â you're next! PM me your address and I will TRY to get this out before we leave. Plans have changed and I will be in town for a couple more days so I think I'll be able to get this out on Thursday. On to the pictures:
> 
> What I took:
> 
> What I put in:
> 
> From here on out, y'all are simply going to HAVE to take out more than is put in! I don't think there is room in this box for another thing! Merry Christmas, everyone!


 See that, @tulosai? When you get it, tis the season for taking.


----------



## tulosai

Yaaay! very excited!

i am travelling for the holidays myself.  It may not be an issue since this isn't going out till thurs at the earliest, but I may need a bit of patience in terms of getting the box/getting the box out.  I will of course keep you all updated, but do not panic if I need a few days


----------



## jesemiaud

Package is all ready to go. I'll drop it by the post office tomorrow. Tracking number is:

*9405509699938075804929*


----------



## lissa1307

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## luckyme502

Just checked tracking and [@]tulosai[/@] should have received the box on Monday. I know she said she would be traveling for the holidays, I'm just curious if she received the box. Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## jesemiaud

I just got back in town myself and wondered if it had been delivered.


----------



## tulosai

Very kindly continue to be patient with me.  I am still not back from seeing family for the holidays and I don't have the very best of internet access here.

I will update everyone ASAP.  Please give me a few more days. I know it's taking a while and I am sorry- I would ordinarily never be sitting on something for this long.

That all said, I have absolutely no reason to think it has not been delivered.  We have a very secure package delivery system in the apartment complex where I live and I have (knock on wood) never not gotten something.


----------



## tulosai

Thank you sooooooooo much everyone for your patience!

The box is here, and it is stuffed as promised.  I will be trying to take an equal amount to what I put in but at this point it is truly not realistic to put in more than you take out- the box is stuffed literally to capacity.

2 full size polishes did unfortunately bite the dust on the way here.  They were wrapped PERFECTLY- it was just a freak thing- probably because the box is so full. Unfortunately I did not think to write down their names or take pics before I cleaned up/tossed them.  Sorry about the oversight. I think one was purpleish and one was a glitter.

I will try to get this out Weds morning. @heather4602 please pm me your address before then if at all possible.  I will also PM you.

I'll post pics once I figure out for sure what I am and am not taking.  I have already eliminated and repacked a fair amount, but I have around 30 polishes out and about and I will only take 6-7 of them max.


----------



## lissa1307

wow....take more, lol..we gotta make room in that box!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow....take more, lol..we gotta make room in that box!
I feel guilty taking more because there are only 6 or 7 polishes I really want to part with right now :/ Thanks though!

At some point someone is probably gonna have to bite the bullet and take more than they put in though, at least if anyone else wants to put in more than they take ever again.  There literally was not an inch of room in the box in any direction.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I feel guilty taking more because there are only 6 or 7 polishes I really want to part with right now :/ Thanks though! At some point someone is probably gonna have to bite the bullet and take more than they put in though, at least if anyone else wants to put in more than they take ever again. Â There literally was not an inch of room in the box in any direction.


 :whistling: I plan on it!! I only have a few to add right now because I sent most of my spares to beef up the starter box when the last one went MIA.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







I plan on it!! I only have a few to add right now because I sent most of my spares to beef up the starter box when the last one went MIA.
For the sake of our fallen bottles!


----------



## NotTheMama

> For the sake of our fallen bottles!


 I do what I can.


----------



## tulosai

OUTplus one pack of nail strips, one stamping plate, and I think one of those circular thingies with the shapes in them to put on with tweeers- I took the fruit shapes)





IN (plus a fusha Julep I added last minute and a color club mini):




I did end up taking more than I put in.  I hope that is okay, since I  feel a bit bad about it but the box really is ridiculous full


----------



## NotTheMama

> Spoiler: The goodies
> 
> 
> 
> OUTplus one pack of nail strips, one stamping plate, and I think one of those circular thingies with the shapes in them to put on with tweeers- I took the fruitÂ shapes)
> 
> IN (plus a fusha Julep I added last minute and a color club mini):





Spoiler: The goodies



I did end up taking more than I put in. Â I hope that is okay, since IÂ Â feel a bitÂ bad about it but theÂ box really is ridiculous full It's fine, enjoy your new goodies!!


----------



## luckyme502

> Spoiler: The goodies
> 
> 
> 
> OUTplus one pack of nail strips, one stamping plate, and I think one of those circular thingies with the shapes in them to put on with tweeers- I took the fruitÂ shapes)
> 
> IN (plus a fusha Julep I added last minute and a color club mini):





Spoiler: The goodies



I did end up taking more than I put in. Â I hope that is okay, since IÂ Â feel a bitÂ bad about it but theÂ box really is ridiculous full I think given the problems we are having with the box being over stuffed it's better if you take more than you put in. I would rather that then to lose more due to breakage. It makes me sad to think of the little lost polishes!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OUTplus one pack of nail strips, one stamping plate, and I think one of those circular thingies with the shapes in them to put on with tweeers- I took the fruit shapes)





IN (plus a fusha Julep I added last minute and a color club mini):




I did end up taking more than I put in.  I hope that is okay, since I  feel a bit bad about it but the box really is ridiculous full


Yes, it's more than okay. We were trying to convince someone to take more than they put in. Please enjoy the goodies guilt-free.


----------



## heather4602

I had totally forgot about about this box until I got the pm about my address! I have tons of polish that needs a new home!


----------



## tulosai

Alright, work has exploded and I am not going to be able to get it out today.  I will try to get it out tomorrow morning but may have to get it out on Monday if not. I am very sorry for continuing to sit on this.

I do promise it will go out no later than Monday. I already have it packed up and addressed and ready to go- just have to get it to a post office.


----------



## nikkimouse

i wanted to run this past you guys since there is so much polish in the box would you guys mind if i took it to work with me at the DV shelter and let each woman pick one polish out of the box? we usually have about 10 women in the shelter at any one point in time. if the vote is no that is cool i just thought it would be a nice way to lighten the box and do something nice for my ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i wanted to run this past you guys since there is so much polish in the box would you guys mind if i took it to work with me at the DV shelter and let each woman pick one polish out of the box? we usually have about 10 women in the shelter at any one point in time. if the vote is no that is cool i just thought it would be a nice way to lighten the box and do something nice for my ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would be okay with it... I did not count, but including minis, I truly believe there are around 100 polishes in the box currently. I would put an absolute minimum guess at 75 ish.


----------



## sleepykat

> i wanted to run this past you guys since there is so much polish in the box would you guys mind if i took it to work with me at the DV shelter and let each woman pick one polish out of the box? we usually have about 10 women in the shelter at any one point in time. if the vote is no that is cool i just thought it would be a nice way to lighten the box and do something nice for my ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It is okay by me.


----------



## lissa1307

I think thats a great idea!!


----------



## acostakk

> i wanted to run this past you guys since there is so much polish in the box would you guys mind if i took it to work with me at the DV shelter and let each woman pick one polish out of the box? we usually have about 10 women in the shelter at any one point in time. if the vote is no that is cool i just thought it would be a nice way to lighten the box and do something nice for my ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sounds like a good plan


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i wanted to run this past you guys since there is so much polish in the box would you guys mind if i took it to work with me at the DV shelter and let each woman pick one polish out of the box? we usually have about 10 women in the shelter at any one point in time. if the vote is no that is cool i just thought it would be a nice way to lighten the box and do something nice for my ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think this is a great idea!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i wanted to run this past you guys since there is so much polish in the box would you guys mind if i took it to work with me at the DV shelter and let each woman pick one polish out of the box? we usually have about 10 women in the shelter at any one point in time. if the vote is no that is cool i just thought it would be a nice way to lighten the box and do something nice for my ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Go for it! Show those women that they are beautiful.


----------



## jesemiaud

> i wanted to run this past you guys since there is so much polish in the box would you guys mind if i took it to work with me at the DV shelter and let each woman pick one polish out of the box? we usually have about 10 women in the shelter at any one point in time. if the vote is no that is cool i just thought it would be a nice way to lighten the box and do something nice for my ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Absolutely!


----------



## nikkimouse

thank you all for the positive feed back about my idea  now I'm even more excited for it to be my turn because I get to share the love. ((hugs)) you ladies are awesome!!!


----------



## chrysalis101

The list hasn't been reposted in a while, so here is who's left!


Tulosai &lt;- Currently has it and planning to ship out no later than Monday.
heather4602
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
cidster
Pollysmom
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Bonita22
lissa1307

Just thought we could all use an update.


----------



## bonita22

> The list hasn't been reposted in a while, so here is who's left!
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> Tulosai &lt;- Currently has it and planning to ship out no later than Monday.
> heather4602
> ChristaW
> feemia
> luckyme502
> cidster
> Pollysmom
> acostakk
> DonnaD
> nikkimouse
> Bonita22
> lissa1307
> Just thought we could all use an update.


 Hi ladies! I sent this message to Lissa but I'm also posting it here: I just wanted to let you know that I have to bow out of the nail polish swap. My husband lost his job today &amp; it was completely unexpected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really looking forward to my turn but I really need to save money until he finds another job. Hopefully it's soon.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Looking forward to see how this box continues and excited for a new round to begin.


----------



## sleepykat

> The list hasn't been reposted in a while, so here is who's left!
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> Tulosai &lt;- Currently has it and planning to ship out no later than Monday.
> heather4602
> ChristaW
> feemia
> luckyme502
> cidster
> Pollysmom
> acostakk
> DonnaD
> nikkimouse
> Bonita22
> lissa1307
> Just thought we could all use an update.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I sent this message to Lissa but I'm also posting it here: I just wanted to let you know that I have to bow out of the nail polish swap. My husband lost his job today &amp; it was completely unexpected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really looking forward to my turn but I really need to save money until he finds another job. Hopefully it's soon.
Click to expand...

 I am sorry that happened. I found my job and my brother's job on Craigslist, so perhaps check it out.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The list hasn't been reposted in a while, so here is who's left!


Tulosai &lt;- Currently has it and planning to ship out no later than Monday.
heather4602
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
cidster
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Pollysmom
lissa1307

Just thought we could all use an update.
  I made an adjustment to the list order, Pollysmom had asked if she could be placed further down due to her upcoming wedding( congrats again!) so i moved her down and everyone  who was originally after her moved up one spot. hopefully it works well for  the schedule. i also removed bonita22


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What the heck happens after Lissa?  Laugh.
then i divide it up and we start again! LOL


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    I made an adjustment to the list order, Pollysmom had asked if she could be placed further down due to her upcoming wedding(* congrats again!*) so i moved her down and everyone  who was originally after her moved up one spot. hopefully it works well for  the schedule. i also removed bonita22
Congrats indeed.  I know I can't get mine to take that plunge even after 7 years living together.  Thanks for updating the list!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Congrats indeed.Â  I know I can't get mine to take that plunge even after 7 years living together.Â  Thanks for updating the list!


 Thank you!! We just sent out the invites this week, so it's getting really close now. I did a rough calculation and if everyone ahead of me took roughly a week to pass the box on, it would have gotten to me either right before the wedding or while we'd be on the honeymoon. So it just works out better this way. Thanks [@]lissa1307[/@] for switching my position. I really didn't want it to arrive when I wasn't in a position to pass it on in a timely manner. But now that I'm at the end of the line, it will be all grabby hands by the time it gets to me!!! Lol


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Congrats indeed.  I know I can't get mine to take that plunge even after 7 years living together.  Thanks for updating the list!

Thank you!! We just sent out the invites this week, so it's getting really close now. I did a rough calculation and if everyone ahead of me took roughly a week to pass the box on, it would have gotten to me either right before the wedding or while we'd be on the honeymoon. So it just works out better this way. Thanks @lissa1307 for switching my position. I really didn't want it to arrive when I wasn't in a position to pass it on in a timely manner.

But now that I'm at the end of the line, it will be all grabby hands by the time it gets to me!!! Lol Congratulations! I love being married (at least, I love being married to my husband). Been married ten years.

Take lots of polish when it gets to you--wedding presents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> Congratulations! I love being married (at least, I love being married to my husband). BeenÂ married ten years. Take lots of polish when it gets to you--wedding presents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! We're both older, I just turned 40 and this is my first marriage. He's 36 and divorced. I waited a loooooong time for this and I have finally found my Mr Right!! I dodged a lot of bullets in my day with the wrong guys. I love hearing that couples enjoy being married. Both sets of our parents are divorced &amp; remarried, and we both know people that have both happy &amp; unhappy marriages. I know we have a great relationship and will stand the test of time.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! We're both older, I just turned 40 and this is my first marriage. He's 36 and divorced. I waited a loooooong time for this and I have finally found my Mr Right!! I dodged a lot of bullets in my day with the wrong guys.

I love hearing that couples enjoy being married. Both sets of our parents are divorced &amp; remarried, and we both know people that have both happy &amp; unhappy marriages. I know we have a great relationship and will stand the test of time.
So the question I have is what are you wearing on your nails?  I got married a very long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.  I got married on a beach (no shoes) and my toes were Revlon Streetwear in Charming and my nails were a blue french manicure with the L'Oreal set that was out at the time.  (married in 2000).  My nails were never long but I lucked out and grew them just for that.  I may have a picture somewhere. 

I am with sleepykat make sure you take some polish when it comes to you.  So you can show off that wedding ring!!!

I wonder if any of the polish will make it back to Lissa that started in the box.  If there had been room I thought about us all adding a post card of a key chain of where we live to see where it traveled to.


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the question I have is what are you wearing on your nails?  I got married a very long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.  I got married on a beach (no shoes) and my toes were Revlon Streetwear in Charming and my nails were a blue french manicure with the L'Oreal set that was out at the time.  (married in 2000).  My nails were never long but I lucked out and grew them just for that.  I may have a picture somewhere. 

I am with sleepykat make sure you take some polish when it comes to you.  So you can show off that wedding ring!!!

I wonder if any of the polish will make it back to Lissa that started in the box.  If there had been room I thought about us all adding a post card of a key chain of where we live to see where it traveled to. 

I haven't decided on what my nails will be decked out in.  The girls are wearing turquoise dresses (color is Malibu by David's Bridal) so I might go with something similar on my nails.  I am more of a "funky colors that no one else will wear on their nails" kind of girl, so it probably won't be a dainty French manicure!!  LOL...I might do a French with the turquoise tips, but will see when I get there.  I am planning on having them done, I'm OK at doing my nails, but for all the pics and people that are going to want to see the rings that day, I want them to look their best.  I am trying to grow them out a little bit, but they keep splitting and breaking on me.  I still have some time though.

I would love to see any nail pics from wedding days, maybe it will give me an idea or two!! 

I love the idea of a postcard or something from our towns on the next go around!!  I will do my best to make some room in the box so we can fit some goodies in there.  I am all about this being a super fun experience.


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

thank you all for the positive feed back about my idea  now I'm even more excited for it to be my turn because I get to share the love. ((hugs)) you ladies are awesome!!!
I think that's a great idea!!  We are all here because we love polish, so I think spreading that joy to others is wonderful.  I'm sure for some of those women, having something as small as a bottle of polish to call their own will be a huge thing.  You go girl!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

> I haven't decided on what my nails will be decked out in.Â  The girls are wearing turquoise dresses (color is Malibu by David's Bridal) so I might go with something similar on my nails.Â  I am more of a "funky colors that no one else will wear on their nails" kind of girl, so it probably won't be a dainty French manicure!!Â  LOL...I might do a French with the turquoise tips, but will see when I get there.Â  I am planning on having them done, I'm OK at doing my nails, but for all the pics and people that are going to want to see the rings that day, I want them to look their best.Â  I am trying to grow them out a little bit, but they keep splitting and breaking on me.Â  I still have some time though. I would love to see any nail pics from wedding days, maybe it will give me an idea or two!!Â  I love the idea of a postcard or something from our towns on the next go around!!Â  I will do my best to make some room in the box so we can fit some goodiesÂ in there.Â  I am all about this being a super fun experience.Â


 I just wore a simple French manicure. It was boring but classic


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't decided on what my nails will be decked out in.  The girls are wearing turquoise dresses (color is Malibu by David's Bridal) so I might go with something similar on my nails.  I am more of a "funky colors that no one else will wear on their nails" kind of girl, so it probably won't be a dainty French manicure!!  LOL...I might do a French with the turquoise tips, but will see when I get there.  I am planning on having them done, I'm OK at doing my nails, but for all the pics and people that are going to want to see the rings that day, I want them to look their best.  I am trying to grow them out a little bit, but they keep splitting and breaking on me.  I still have some time though.

I would love to see any nail pics from wedding days, maybe it will give me an idea or two!! 

I love the idea of a postcard or something from our towns on the next go around!!  I will do my best to make some room in the box so we can fit some goodies in there.  I am all about this being a super fun experience. 
don't have my pic, but my nails were whatever hot pink was out in 2002, i just got married in a court house anyway, so nothing fancy on the nails,lol sooo long ago it seems


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't decided on what my nails will be decked out in.  The girls are wearing turquoise dresses (color is Malibu by David's Bridal) so I might go with something similar on my nails.  I am more of a "funky colors that no one else will wear on their nails" kind of girl, so it probably won't be a dainty French manicure!!  LOL...I might do a French with the turquoise tips, but will see when I get there.  I am planning on having them done, I'm OK at doing my nails, but for all the pics and people that are going to want to see the rings that day, I want them to look their best.  I am trying to grow them out a little bit, but they keep splitting and breaking on me.  I still have some time though.

I would love to see any nail pics from wedding days, maybe it will give me an idea or two!! 

I love the idea of a postcard or something from our towns on the next go around!!  I will do my best to make some room in the box so we can fit some goodies in there.  I am all about this being a super fun experience. 
It's going to drive me nuts because I can't find the picture I was looking for.  My ex destroyed all of our wedding photos long before I left him and all I could find were random people's photos.  My mom had scanned all my original wedding pics but I can't seem to find them.  I tore through about 6 hard drives and 4 totes full of actual photographs.  I tried going to sleep by I could not!.. Here is my nails on my wedding.  I am going to have to just do them using that polish because I still have it!  If you look in the pic of just my hands you can see the bottles on the nightstand.  I thought that was too funny not to include.  Sorry to be OT ladies. 

That's my dad in the pic on the right and my grandpa in the pic below in case anyone was wondering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's going to drive me nuts because I can't find the picture I was looking for.  My ex destroyed all of our wedding photos long before I left him and all I could find were random people's photos.  My mom had scanned all my original wedding pics but I can't seem to find them.  I tore through about 6 hard drives and 4 totes full of actual photographs.  I tried going to sleep by I could not!.. Here is my nails on my wedding.  I am going to have to just do them using that polish because I still have it!  If you look in the pic of just my hands you can see the bottles on the nightstand.  I thought that was too funny not to include.  Sorry to be OT ladies. 

That's my dad in the pic on the right and my grandpa in the pic below in case anyone was wondering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

.






that's kinda funny...still have the polish but not the man.lol


----------



## Christa W

> that's kinda funny...still have the polish but not the man.lol


Yep! My polish and my Kitchen Aid mixer!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep! My polish and my Kitchen Aid mixer!!!

thats all a girl really needs anyway,lol


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the idea of a post card or something like that.  Maybe a place for some samples as well.  It is my personal opinion, ans again take it for what it is worth, that myabe we need to make the box a little smaller this time.  I think that would cut down on breakage as well.  Thoughts?
for the next round I was planning to do two smaller boxes with two separate lists, when it reaches the end of that list the box will swap to the other list, so it'll kind of be two rounds in one.


----------



## Christa W

> for the next round I was planning to do two smaller boxes with two separate lists, when it reaches the end of that list the box will swap to the other list, so it'll kind of be two rounds in one.


 I was going to send the next person in line 3 polishes at a time when the box gets to me.


----------



## tulosai

TrackingL: 9405509699939571748571


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  TrackingL: 9405509699939571748571
*Squeeeeeeeeeal* it's almost to me!!!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the idea of a post card or something like that.  Maybe a place for some samples as well.  It is my personal opinion, ans again take it for what it is worth, that myabe we need to make the box a little smaller this time.  I think that would cut down on breakage as well.  Thoughts?
I like the idea of knowing where the box has been. Especially if we will end up swapping boxes with the two box idea. It'd be a lot of fun for the box to have a "Passport" of sorts. But not everyone lives in a city that would have postcards. Maybe include a picture from your town/city...someplace that's special or pretty to you, something you like about where you live (not a picture of your local Ulta. lol). Like, I live near the Ohio River, so maybe I'd put in a picture of the river, or the church I got married in. But if you do live in a big city that has postcards, that'd be cool too.

What would we do with it/them at the end of the box? Would Lissa get them?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the idea of knowing where the box has been. Especially if we will end up swapping boxes with the two box idea. It'd be a lot of fun for the box to have a "Passport" of sorts. But not everyone lives in a city that would have postcards. Maybe include a picture from your town/city...someplace that's special or pretty to you, something you like about where you live (not a picture of your local Ulta. lol). Like, I live near the Ohio River, so maybe I'd put in a picture of the river, or the church I got married in. But if you do live in a big city that has postcards, that'd be cool too.

What would we do with it/them at the end of the box? Would Lissa get them?
we could do something like the traveling journal thread is doing, but maybe just do something where we include a picture from our area and a little note about where we are, and at the end i can make copies and send them out so everyone gets to keep one?? just an idea.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  we could do something like the traveling journal thread is doing, but maybe just do something where we include a picture from our area and a little note about where we are, and at the end i can make copies and send them out so everyone gets to keep one?? just an idea.
Like I will take the box with me to the beach!  Take pics of it with my cats!  LOL that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Like I will take the box with me to the beach!  Take pics of it with my cats!  LOL that would be awesome!!!!
that would be awesome! lol


----------



## GlamBabe

How do I join? I'm a total nail junkie with over 400 polishes at last count.....


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do I join? I'm a total nail junkie with over 400 polishes at last count.....
there are 10 more people in line to get the box then we will most likely open signups again.    my guess is some time mid to late April.


----------



## Christa W

OMG I am getting excited.  Box made it to the person in front of me.  It looks like it won't have far to go.


----------



## feemia

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I am getting excited.  Box made it to the person in front of me.  It looks like it won't have far to go. 

I'm excited to be after you.  Can't wait to see what you put in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do I join? I'm a total nail junkie with over 400 polishes at last count.....
we still have several girls who are left on this particular round. after the box makes it full circle back to me i will be doing another sign up and we will go again. just make sure to sub to this thread so you will get the updates when it gets closer to that time!


----------



## lissa1307

and while on the topic...here's the current/remaining list:


heather4602 (currently rolling in the polish goodness,lol)
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
cidster
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Pollysmom
lissa1307
Given up to 7 days to mail back out to the next in line we are looking at late march early april give or take a few days.


----------



## sleepykat

By the time we go for another round I'm sure I will have a bunch to add. I only keep polishes that I will definitely wear more than once.


----------



## heather4602

So I got this crazy box of polish goodness! I'm ready to ship out so ChristaW pm me your address! I'm crazy about about indies so I added some to the box! My phone is acting acting crazy about adding pictures so I'll try on my computer later!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got this crazy box of polish goodness! I'm ready to ship out so ChristaW pm me your address! I'm crazy about about indies so I added some to the box! My phone is acting acting crazy about adding pictures so I'll try on my computer later!





SO glad you did get it okay! Way to go getting it shipped out fast!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got this crazy box of polish goodness! I'm ready to ship out so ChristaW pm me your address! I'm crazy about about indies so I added some to the box! My phone is acting acting crazy about adding pictures so I'll try on my computer later!




YES!!!  

OMG pee pee dance time!!!


----------



## chrysalis101

> YES!!!Â Â  OMG pee pee dance time!!!


 So glad I started that! Lol. And Indies? I'm a bit jealous. I've always wanted to try some but haven't been able to for one reason or another.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So glad I started that! Lol.

And Indies? I'm a bit jealous. I've always wanted to try some but haven't been able to for one reason or another.
I am glad you did too.  I say holy holographic Jesus in real life after I read a Donna D comment in a Bondi thread.  I will seriously be pee pee dancing until it gets to me.  I am DYING because there is a mail holiday Monday and I am off all day.  I don't think it can get here that fast... I want to drive up there and get it!!!  Going to be spending the rest of the weekend assessing what I want to add.  It will literally consume me until it gets here.  If she posts pictures I will obsess over swatches of the ones I can tell what they are until it arrives.  Every order I have placed online in the past week I have saved the pics to my phone so when I am bored I can stare at the pretties coming to me.  I am hoping that some of them get here in case I don't like them I can throw them in the box too.

You NEED to try indies... but it will consume you far more than regular polish I swear to God!!!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You NEED to try indies... but it will consume you far more than regular polish I swear to God!!!
Yeah indies took over my consumer life for a big part of last year.  I have had to step away entirely because it was out of control.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So glad I started that! Lol.

And Indies? I'm a bit jealous. I've always wanted to try some but haven't been able to for one reason or another.
I'm glad you did too! and im also in the need to try but really havent because of no buy, low buy,just whatever reason at that time happened group


----------



## heather4602

I hope these pictures show up! The first is what I took, the second is what I put in! The last picture is a few more I took on the top that I didn't see until I packed it up it on the top row, the bottom row is some more polishes I added! I'llbe shipping it Tuesday since the PO is closed Monday!


----------



## Christa W

I bought some today to put in! This is going to be awesome!


----------



## sleepykat

> So glad I started that! Lol. And Indies? I'm a bit jealous. I've always wanted to try some but haven't been able to for one reason or another.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you did too.Â  I say holy holographic Jesus in real life after I read a Donna D comment in a Bondi thread.Â  I will seriously be pee pee dancing until it gets to me.Â  I am DYING because there is a mail holiday Monday and I am off all day.Â  I don't think it can get here that fast... I want to drive up there and get it!!!Â  Going to be spending the rest of the weekend assessing what I want to add.Â  It will literally consume me until it gets here.Â  If she posts pictures I will obsess over swatches of the ones I can tell what they are until it arrives.Â  Every order I have placed online in the past week I have saved the pics to my phone so when I am bored I can stare at the pretties coming to me.Â  I am hoping that some of them get here in case I don't like them I can throw them in the box too. You NEED to try indies... but it will consume you far more than regular polish I swear to God!!!
Click to expand...

 I recommend only buying indies when there is a sale and/or a coupon. (I haven't always adhered to this, but mostly I do.) There are a lot that are not any more expensive than mainstream polish, but you have to pay shipping usually. Several brands will do free shipping if you order $50 or more. Sites like Ninjapolish an Llarowe are good if you want to try different brands at once. We have a whole thread about indies on here you should check out with experiences and photos.


----------



## numbersmom

Sorry to ask, but I'm kinda new to polish talk, what is an indie? I've heard it referenced often but don't know what it means to polish.


----------



## feemia

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry to ask, but I'm kinda new to polish talk, what is an indie? I've heard it referenced often but don't know what it means to polish.

Indie nail polish brands are independently owned and they're usually handmade.

Here's a good intro article.

http://www.reluctantfemme.com/2013/08/a-beginners-guide-to-indie-nail-polish.html


----------



## numbersmom

[@]feemia[/@], Thank you!


----------



## Christa W

The box is here!  The box is here!

OMG is it HUGE!  Time for unboxing!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> The box is here!Â  The box is here! OMG is it HUGE!Â  Time for unboxing!!!


 PICTURES!!! We need pictures!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


PICTURES!!! We need pictures!!!
Don't worry.  Boyfriend says I take more pictures than a tourist family at Disney!!!  I plan on taking pics of the entire box and everything in it as well.


----------



## Christa W

Still deciding what to keep. It's way harder than I thought. I've got some help though.







This is inside the box before I unwrapped it all. None were harmed in the transition.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still deciding what to keep. It's way harder than I thought. I've got some help though. 






This is inside the box before I unwrapped it all. None were harmed in the transition.
Looks like a great helper! OMG thats a lot of polish, i know it is but with each new pic i keep getting surprised all over again


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like a great helper! OMG thats a lot of polish, i know it is but with each new pic i keep getting surprised all over again
93 reg sized bottles (edited from 94 I mistaken counted my own Kleancolor black that was next to my keyboard)

9 small but not quite mini bottles

22 minis

6 stripers

3 nail treatments

and a bunch of misc items


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still deciding what to keep. It's way harder than I thought. I've got some help though. 






This is inside the box before I unwrapped it all. None were harmed in the transition.
I love kitties and nail polish so much--I feel like kitty is looking at me and saying, "Seriously, you can't decide which you like more, me or the polish? I have multiple colors, finishes, and textures, too!"


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love kitties and nail polish so much--I feel like kitty is looking at me and saying, "Seriously, you can't decide which you like more, me or the polish? I have multiple colors, finishes, and textures, too!"
Hands down I would pick Charlie!  Lucky for me I don't have to.  I have 8 wonderful kitties and get to have my amazing polish collection.  I win!

I told the cats whatever polish they knocked off they had to replace.  Nobody touched a single bottle!!  I pretty much have it narrowed down to what I am keeping.  I have a few "maybes" that I am not 100% sure on.  I plan on having them decided hopefully by tonight so I can pack it all up this weekend.  I will have the pictures as well.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hands down I would pick Charlie!  Lucky for me I don't have to.  I have 8 wonderful kitties and get to have my amazing polish collection.  I win!

I told the cats whatever polish they knocked off they had to replace.  Nobody touched a single bottle!!  I pretty much have it narrowed down to what I am keeping.  I have a few "maybes" that I am not 100% sure on.  I plan on having them decided hopefully by tonight so I can pack it all up this weekend.  I will have the pictures as well. 
Yeah I had to cull through it 3 times- I did an initial cut of polishes I knew I wasn't interested in FOR SURE (which was a little over half, but when it's this many that's not saying that much), then I swatched the rest and put some into a 'definitely keeping' pile and some into the discard, and some into a 'I dunno' pile that I contemplated and went through again the next day.  It was rough lol.


----------



## Christa W

I finally finished with my selections as well as my own contributions.  Despite the desire to lighten the box, I may have put more in than I took out.  I figured that it being a "flat rate" box and being a former professional packer, I will make it fit.  Now keep in mind I am writing this before I actually package it up and if there is a space issues, this may change things.

Since there will be a monster load of incoming pictures I will be putting up separate spoilers for each section.  What I took, what I put in, and what's left.  I had initially had the intention of putting it all down in a spreadsheet but that's way too much work for all of you to maintain.  This box is a beast and it's a whole afternoon project just to unwrap.  If anyone is interested in me doing that please let me know as I will write them down as I pack them up tomorrow. 

First up is what I took out...



 


 
I just ordered a Hello Kitty plate off Ebay.  I can not wait to use the fimo bows with the stamping/decals to create a 3D Hello Kitty nail art!!!
Then what I put in...



 Essie All In One Base: my favorite go to base coat.  LA Girl nail art kits.  Revlon cuticle remover and Sally Hansen nail strips



 Everything sitting in my chair waiting to be wrapped up!!



 OPI Vesper, Alcatraz...Rocks, It's Frosty Outside.  NOPI Lemon Lolly, SOPI Meet Me At the Disco, Lights, Glammer-a, Action and Revlon Impulsive



 NOPI mini Kardashian set in Hard Kourt Fashinista, Khloe Had a Little Lam Lam (on left) My Empire Rules and Follow Me On Glitter (on right)  also Maybelline Ageless Olive, Plum Paradise, Denim Dash.  Sally Hansen Duchesse Lace, Emerald City and For Sher-bert



 The Color Club Take Wing collection in Wing Fling, Sparkle and Soar, Daisy Does It, Fly With Me, Metamorphosis, and Sky High



 Here are all the polishes swatched on the nail wheel (which is going in the box as well).  Everything polished I used for swatching is one of mine as these are all duplicates of polishes I own. 
And lastly but surely not the least is the rest of the polish and items in the box...



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 



I told you I liked taking pictures!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Wow..simply woooooooowwwwwww.


----------



## Shedonista

Am I too late? I'm imterested! I guess I should look at the dates on threads and how long they are... Oops!


----------



## Christa W

Just wanted to update you guys on this.  I intended on using the same box and packing it all up yesterday but as I started I realized it really needs a new box.  So I will be going out today and getting one or having my other half grab one on his way home.  We are down to one car temporarily and it really puts a strain on my being able to get to the post office.  I found out another one near my house is open until 7 PM instead of the one that closes at 4 (before I get off work) but my boyfriend's shift is now later and he doesn't get off until 6:30 PM and works over an hour away from home.  Good thing is our company is slow right now and we both have been getting off early so I am planning on doing that today (and him too).  Worst case is I have to wait for Saturday which I know is past my week (only by 2 days) so please bear with me if that happens!!!!  I know it's going a ways away from me (I think on the other side of the country) so I want to get it out as quickly as I can.


----------



## Christa W

OK party peoples!  My man is on his way home early from work right now to pick me up so I can get the box and then I am going to try and ship it out tonight.  @feemia please send me your address so I can get it sent out.


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OK party peoples!  My man is on his way home early from work right now to pick me up so I can get the box and then I am going to try and ship it out tonight.  @feemia please send me your address so I can get it sent out. 


Just sent you my address. Might be too late for today, depending on where you're located.


----------



## button6004

If there is a new one of these I would LOVE to participate!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK party peoples!  My man is on his way home early from work right now to pick me up so I can get the box and then I am going to try and ship it out tonight.  @feemia please send me your address so I can get it sent out. 



Just sent you my address. Might be too late for today, depending on where you're located. OMG this is so hard to pack.  Feemia darling, this box didn't make it out tonight.  I reinforced my new box with extra sturdy cardboard so it won't sag or break.  What I have in there now is super nice and snug and I am pretty impressed if I don't say so myself....





Problem is... this still isn't in the box.  How in the bloody hell did you guys do it???  It has to go from Florida to Washington state and I am so scared if I don't pack it well it's going to get destroyed.


----------



## Christa W

Forgot to mention too I put back the OPI mini for I've Got a Herring Problem because I bought the full size at my grocery store tonight. I loved the color that much!! I only swatched it once.


----------



## feemia

I can wait.  It's more important for it to arrive safely than quickly.  

It sounds like you might have to make the sacrifice of taking more polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

> I can wait. Â It's more important for it to arrive safely than quickly. Â  It sounds like you might have to make the sacrifice of taking more polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I debated sending 2 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still might. LOL!!


----------



## lovepink

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I debated sending 2 boxes




I still might. LOL!!
You could also keep the ones that will not fit until the next round.  I know in some of the other nail polish swaps on MUT there are different "starter" boxes.  You could maybe be someone who sends the starter box to the first person on the list!


----------



## NotTheMama

Just send them to me!! I'm sure I can figure out something to do with them...lol


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I debated sending 2 boxes



I still might. LOL!!
You could also keep the ones that will not fit until the next round.  I know in some of the other nail polish swaps on MUT there are different "starter" boxes.  You could maybe be someone who sends the starter box to the first person on the list!  


That's a good idea. There will probably be a different order for the next round, as some people are added and some people drop out. And we might need two boxes. Maybe @Christa W could be one of the starter boxes for the next round. Or we could donate them to a womens shelter, if they accept that sort of thing.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's a good idea. There will probably be a different order for the next round, as some people are added and some people drop out. And we might need two boxes. Maybe @Christa W could be one of the starter boxes for the next round. Or we could donate them to a womens shelter, if they accept that sort of thing.
Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can wait.  It's more important for it to arrive safely than quickly.  

It sounds like you might have to make the sacrifice of taking more polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   You could also keep the ones that will not fit until the next round.  I know in some of the other nail polish swaps on MUT there are different "starter" boxes.  You could maybe be someone who sends the starter box to the first person on the list!  

I added only 5 full sized bottles more than I pulled out but I know my add'l items did add a bit of bulk.  I am going to try and rearrange it again tomorrow after I have had some time to think on it.  I don't want anyone to miss out on something that they really wanted that was in here.  If you guys would like whoever still gets a chance at the box, whatever I have that doesn't fit, I can photograph and if there is something you are dying for I will work that polish back in.  I don't want to make anyone have less of an opportunity than any of us have had already.  Then if you want me to either hang onto it or even send it to Nikkimouse for the shelter, I would be more than happy to do it.  I took everything I wanted and I am not about to keep it for myself.  I have more than most people will ever need or want in a lifetime.  I would rather it goes to someone who needs it more than I do but with consideration to those ladies on the end of the swap who have more than waited for the opportunity to enjoy it's spoils.  I will also be willing personally to send it in another box as well to Feemia because it's my own packing choice due to the distance that have made them not fit.  I have money now and that's not always the case so if it cost me a few extra bucks and she can decide how to pack it her way when it gets to her, I am fine with that too.  I really want everyone to feel like they are getting what they deserve out of this and I want it to be positive for everyone.


----------



## numbersmom

> That's a good idea. There will probably be a different order for the next round, as some people are added and some people drop out. And we might need two boxes. Maybe @Christa W Â could be one of the starter boxes for the next round. Or we could donate them to a womens shelter, if they accept that sort of thing.


Just a heads up there is a thread I read yesterday for helping foster teens go to prom and donations are being excepted. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140262/help-foster-teens-get-to-prom-with-makeup-donations


----------



## Christa W

Boyfriend has an idea.  He used to ship a lot on Ebay and is going to access it with me after his World of Warcraft raid tonight.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Christa W

Figured out what to do!  It will all fit.  Working on it right now.  Details to follow!!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Figured out what to do!Â * It will all fit.*Â  Working on it right now.Â  Details to follow!!!


-Resists urge to say it-


----------



## Christa W

*If I fitz, I shipz!!*


----------



## sleepykat

> Figured out what to do!Â * It will all fit.*Â  Working on it right now.Â  Details to follow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> -Resists urge to say it-
Click to expand...

 That's what she said. I'm not one for dirty jokes, but it always left me hysterical watching Michael Scott say that to everything and he could hardly breathe because it cracked him up so much.


----------



## Parasoul

> That's what she said. I'm not one for dirty jokes, but it always left me hysterical watching Michael Scott say that to everything and he could hardly breathe because it cracked him up so much.


Ah someone who understands. &lt;3


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *If I fitz, I shipz!!* 


In leiu of nail polish we are now sending cats???? I'm going to add way more then a take.


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In leiu of nail polish we are now sending cats???? I'm going to add way more then a take.Â 


I don't have any to trade, but my mom has extras. They're all so big they'd each need their own box.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *If I fitz, I shipz!!* 


ID TAKE THAT SHIPMENT ANY DAY!!!


----------



## Christa W

OK so my 2 ideas I had didn't work.  I miscalculated the weight and ended up putting it in a 12x12x12 box which fit perfectly until my boyfriend came home and has been laughing like a mad man ever since.  It would have cost me well over 40 dollars to send.  This thing is like 25lbs!!!!





That's how much polish is in this damn thing.  A 12x12x12 box FULL!!!  Somebody please take more for the love of GOD!!

Plan B came to me then which worked for all the wrapped polish but nothing I had in smaller boxes or the minis.  Also none of the extra goodies.  Here is plan B....  A cube storage bag.  I loved this.  However not all of it fit.  SOOOOO... I just repacked it and will be putting some of it in a smaller flat rate box and sending both.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *If I fitz, I shipz!!* 


Oh, my goodness, I just died of cute overload!





Haha, this must be the newest textured polish; kitty texture. It's probably an OPI collaboration: the Feline Fitz collection by @Christa W. Available in full size or mini. Instead of putting them on your nails, you put your nails on them (for a good belly scratch).

I miss kitties--I developed an allergy within the past five years, but I adore them.


----------



## Christa W

PS this is what my office looks like right now while I am trying to do this!!!



 And this is after I cleaned it up a bit!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PS this is what my office looks like right now while I am trying to do this!!!




 And this is after I cleaned it up a bit!!
I feel ya. When I got the box and it was time to send it out, I emptied out every big box in our place looking for one that would fit. And, of course, in addition to the Boxnado was the Bubble Wrapicane.

No worries, you have the vacuum ready.


----------



## NotTheMama

> *If I fitz, I shipz!!*


( OMG....adorable!! I have two to get rid of...both belong to my fiancÃ©e....I wonder if he'd notice....lmao!!!


----------



## Shedonista

So me and another person asked if we can join this. Can someone please answer us? Someone MUST have seen us posting...thanks in advance for the answer!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shedonista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So me and another person asked if we can join this. Can someone please answer us? Someone MUST have seen us posting...thanks in advance for the answer!
The swap is closed for this round sorry!


----------



## NotTheMama

> So me and another person asked if we can join this. Can someone please answer us? Someone MUST have seen us posting...thanks in advance for the answer!


 We are right in the middle of a round, so once it's done, I believe there will be new sign ups. It's looking like that will be end of March, beginning of April. Someone here can correct me if I'm wrong. Just watch this thread about that time for the announcement.


----------



## Shedonista

> We are right in the middle of a round, so once it's done, I believe there will be new sign ups. It's looking like that will be end of March, beginning of April. Someone here can correct me if I'm wrong. Just watch this thread about that time for the announcement.


Thanks so much for the helpful and informative response. I've already PM'ed the thread starter.


----------



## Shedonista

> The swap is closed for this round sorry!


okay, thanks!


----------



## Christa W

My boyfriend feels so bad that he has my car and that I can't get to the post office.  He's trying to get out early again today.  I hope so.  Those of us who are left working are getting slammed and I am so exhausted.  As I mentioned worst case, this will be on it's way first thing tomorrow morning I PROMISE!!!!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shedonista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I too late? I'm imterested!



I guess I should look at the dates on threads and how long they are... Oops!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Shedonista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So me and another person asked if we can join this. Can someone please answer us? Someone MUST have seen us posting...thanks in advance for the answer!
I would have answered you, but from your post 4 days ago, it looks like you had answered your own question.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *If I fitz, I shipz!!* 



 
I have a cat to ship out, if anyone wants him! But don't tell my hubby I did it....his stupid cat keeps peeing on my sofa!! At least he stopped jumping off of the fridge at me.


----------



## acostakk

> I have a cat to ship out, if anyone wants him! But don't tell my hubby I did it....his stupid cat keeps peeing on my sofa!! At least he stopped jumping off of the fridge at me.


 I had a kitty that was doing that. After the vet cleared her of any physical causes, she said we could try pet psychotherapy or a low dose of Prozac. The Prozac came to $8/month and we got it from our regular pharmacy. She got half of the lowest human dose every day for 3 months. She has a whole new personality and everyone is MUCH happier.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shedonista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So me and another person asked if we can join this. Can someone please answer us? Someone MUST have seen us posting...thanks in advance for the answer!
i have replied to your pm.


----------



## Christa W

On my way to the post office!!!  So happy to be getting this on the way.  Thank you all for your patience with me.  I am sending 2 packages.  I do not expect anyone else to do this, I chose it because I felt it was more important to keep this going with all the polishes to be fair and not to just take a bunch of polish I didn't really want to make it smaller and then have someone else get less because of it.





With that being said, I STRONGLY encourage whoever gets it next to take a bunch out.  There is entirely too much polish in this box(es).  I did take just three more polishes when I was trying to cram it all in one box and since I put so much.  One of the bottles was missing a bunch of polish and the one of the other 2 has a dupe in the box. 





@feemia I will get you the tracking info as soon as I have it. 

Thank you all for letting me in on this opportunity.  I know I sound like I am complaining a lot when it comes to this box, but honestly this has been such an incredible experience and so much fun!!  I loved every second of it.  I love knowing that the polish I will treasure forever came from the amazing people on MUT!!!  I &lt;3 you guys!!!


----------



## Christa W

Sent.  I won't be able to relax though until they reach their destination.  I packed and repacked so many times I hope everything gets there in one piece.  Also I promise the second box is not filled with my kitties!!!!  The pic I sent was taken 3 years ago when my littlest one Oscar was just a kitten.  I found it on an old memory card and thought it was too cute.


----------



## feemia

I adopted a stray Friday.  My husband saw him when he was making a delivery to an apartment building.  He called me and said they had him in a little crate and he was going to the shelter if no one wanted him. 

.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I adopted a stray Friday. Â My husband saw him when he was making a delivery to anÂ apartment building. Â He called me and said they had him in a little crate and he was going to the shelter if no one wanted him.Â  .


 Awwww...what a cutie pie!


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sent.  I won't be able to relax though until they reach their destination.  I packed and repacked so many times I hope everything gets there in one piece.  Also I promise the second box is not filled with my kitties!!!!  The pic I sent was taken 3 years ago when my littlest one Oscar was just a kitten.  I found it on an old memory card and thought it was too cute.


Both boxes have made it to my state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The weird thing is, according to tracking, they are in different cities and one of them says it has been processed through a sort facility which is no longer a sort facilty. Mail delivery has been so screwy here since they closed that sort facilty. It's as if the USPS doesn't know how to get my mail to me anymore.


----------



## feemia

I have both boxes. Nothing broke but one of the Julep bottles leaked. I'll clean it up tomorrow and see how much polish was lost.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have both boxes. Nothing broke but one of the Julep bottles leaked. I'll clean it up tomorrow and see how much polish was lost.
Awe.  That sucks.  The weird part is Julep smells funny to me so I don't think I opened any because I knew I didn't want them.  Now I can relax!  I hope you enjoyed the sunshine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

Oh my, I am next on the list!


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awe.Â  That sucks.Â  The weird part is Julep smells funny to me so I don't think I opened any because I knew I didn't want them.Â  Now I can relax!Â  I hope you enjoyed the sunshine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, thank you for the Florida sunshine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not going back in the box, I'm keeping it.


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my, I am next on the list!


Please pm me your address. I'll try to get the box on it's way to you Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## feemia

I got your pm luckyme502. I probably won't get this packed up tonight. The bad, bad cat new kitty has an appointment tonight for an exam and vaccinations.


----------



## luckyme502

> I got your pm luckyme502. I probably won't get this packed up tonight. The bad, bad cat new kitty has an appointment tonight for an exam and vaccinations.


 No worries! We have two puppies. For a while, I felt like we were at the vet every other day.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I adopted a stray Friday.  My husband saw him when he was making a delivery to an apartment building.  He called me and said they had him in a little crate and he was going to the shelter if no one wanted him. 

.


I'm glad you adopted him. Black kitties don't always get good homes. They are wonderful cats! But, sometimes mean people get them just because they're black and...yeah... I used to do a lot of volunteer work at a shelter. We actually wouldn't let anyone adopt a black cat the whole month of October and the first 1-2 weeks of November to protect them from mean people. I wish I had a black cat instead of a crack crazy stupid brown tabby. But my husband picked him out, so, what can ya do?


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad you adopted him. Black kitties don't always get good homes. They are wonderful cats! But, sometimes mean people get them just because they're black and...yeah... I used to do a lot of volunteer work at a shelter. We actually wouldn't let anyone adopt a black cat the whole month of October and the first 1-2 weeks of November to protect them from mean people. I wish I had a black cat instead of a crackÂ crazy stupid brown tabby. But my husband picked him out, so, what can ya do?


The shelters here are the same with black cats in October. His coloring is actually the reason my Not-A-Cat-Person husband wanted him. He says he looks like a Halloween cat. He won't be going outside Halloween week, unless he's on a harness.


----------



## yessie

I always miss these! Hopefully i can join the next one. Ps # LOVE KITTIES!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *yessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I always miss these! Hopefully i can join the next one. Ps # LOVE KITTIES!





This one will be done probably end of March, begining of April, keep watching this thread, I think we will have another sign up then.


----------



## feemia

Ok, wow, this box is kicking my butt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Two hours ago I was confident that I could get it all packed up in one box, but now I'm not so sure.

Here's the progress I've made so far.

This is everything I received.

.



This is what I"m putting in.





This is what I'm keeping.





And if I don't have enough space in the box I'll also keep these 2 bottles which are only partially full.





I'm determined to only send out 1 box tomorrow, so if there's still too much polish, I'll keep a few more and put extra in the next time the box comes around.


----------



## feemia

Box has been sent with an expected delivery of Monday Feb 10. I thought I was going to have to keep a few more bottles of polish, but I repacked the box during my lunch and was able to get everything in except a mini Spa Ritual gold glitter that I left at home.


----------



## luckyme502

I can't wait until Monday now!  I do want to let everyone know that my aunt might have to have surgery this weekend or Monday and due to health complications, she might not make it through surgery.  I just want to let everyone know in case something happens and I have to go out of town.  I'm going to try to go through the box as quickly as possible and get it to the next person.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait until Monday now!  I do want to let everyone know that my aunt might have to have surgery this weekend or Monday and due to health complications, she might not make it through surgery.  I just want to let everyone know in case something happens and I have to go out of town.  I'm going to try to go through the box as quickly as possible and get it to the next person.  

I certainly hope that your aunt pulls through okay, but we will understand if you have delays due to family obligations.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait until Monday now!  I do want to let everyone know that my aunt might have to have surgery this weekend or Monday and due to health complications, she might not make it through surgery.  I just want to let everyone know in case something happens and I have to go out of town.  I'm going to try to go through the box as quickly as possible and get it to the next person.  
yes best wishes in your tough time. thank you for letting us know ahead of time that there may be a delay,it would certainly be a justified reason. dont stress over polish, family is more important.


----------



## feemia

I just got a pm from luckyme502.  She received the box, but was unable to post in this thread - she got a message that it's locked.  I'm wondering if it was just a hiccup on the server.


----------



## luckyme502

It's letting me post now on mobile. I received the box and all the polishes arrived safe and sound! I will be getting the box out on Wednesday. Oh and I will take pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Kristine Walker

I want to be in round 2 please!


----------



## Parasoul

Just out of curiosity, has anyone considered making a miniature version of a nail polish swap? Perhaps one with rules stating you have to take more than you put in? xD Nail Polish Swap : Light &lt;-Thread title :3


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Just out of curiosity, has anyone considered making a miniature version of a nail polish swap? Perhaps one with rules stating you have to take more than you put in? xD Nail Polish Swap : Light &lt;-Thread title :3


 I like this idea.


----------



## tulosai

So I wasn't sure whether to post this, but I think everyone should know that @STLSportsGirl13 has struck again and swaplifted another polish box.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138871/round-4-south-mid-west-box

I think it is important to call to people's attention in case she tries to sign up for the next round of this one or in case anyone was thinking of trading with her generally.  Zadi has posted more info in that thread about her very iffy track record.


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I wasn't sure whether to post this, but I think everyone should know that @STLSportsGirl13 has struck again and swaplifted another polish box.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138871/round-4-south-mid-west-box

I think it is important to call to people's attention in case she tries to sign up for the next round of this one or in case anyone was thinking of trading with her generally.  Zadi has posted more info in that thread about her very iffy track record.
Oh boy.


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I wasn't sure whether to post this, but I think everyone should know that @STLSportsGirl13 has struck again and swaplifted another polish box.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138871/round-4-south-mid-west-box

I think it is important to call to people's attention in case she tries to sign up for the next round of this one or in case anyone was thinking of trading with her generally.  Zadi has posted more info in that thread about her very iffy track record.


This has reminded me of marilyn1908. Was she ever reported to MUT or did anyone leave her negative feedback? I'd hate to think that she'll reappear in a few months on another swap and do the same thing again.


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I wasn't sure whether to post this, but I think everyone should know that @STLSportsGirl13 has struck again and swaplifted another polish box.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138871/round-4-south-mid-west-box

I think it is important to call to people's attention in case she tries to sign up for the next round of this one or in case anyone was thinking of trading with her generally.  Zadi has posted more info in that thread about her very iffy track record.



This has reminded me of marilyn1908. Was she ever reported to MUT or did anyone leave her negative feedback? I'd hate to think that she'll reappear in a few months on another swap and do the same thing again. I was the one that sent her the box that disappeared.  Maybe I need to report her?  Or maybe the one who started the swap needs to do that?  I checked her profile, she was on MUT at the end of December, but hasn't posted anything since she swaplifted the box and went AWOL.


----------



## tulosai

never mind misunderstood the post. sorry!!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was the one that sent her the box that disappeared.  Maybe I need to report her?  Or maybe the one who started the swap needs to do that?  I checked her profile, she was on MUT at the end of December, but hasn't posted anything since she swaplifted the box and went AWOL.
I think you should leave her feedback now if you can.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just out of curiosity, has anyone considered making a miniature version of a nail polish swap? Perhaps one with rules stating you have to take more than you put in? xD

Nail Polish Swap : Light &lt;-Thread title :3
I think the reason this box is so ginormous is because of the generosity and love of the people here in the group.  If I recall the first box wasn't that huge but we were all so overwhelmed by the box being stolen a lot of ladies (myself NOT included) went crazy sending Lissa stuff so we could recover.  Lissa then put it all in.  I think round 2 if we choose to do it will be split up or smaller for sure. 

For me personally, I would have taken more but I felt it were not fair to some people who have less polish than I do.  I joked about it but in reality I am more of a giver than a taker and felt like I would be selfish and greedy if I did that.  I even sent 2 boxes to ensure they made is safely and that I didn't take more than I put it.  I find that to be the majority of the people here.  They are all givers, ninja Santa's, and just overall wonderful people who would rather see someone else have more than she.  However, that doesn't work when we all think that way!!!  The box just grows!!!!  My boyfriend suggested that I give some of the polish to a coworker who didn't have a lot of money and really gives all she has to her children.  Instead of taking from the box, I found out what she liked and went on a personal shopping spree specifically for her.  He said she was wearing the polish last week and she was showing it off.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I wasn't sure whether to post this, but I think everyone should know that @STLSportsGirl13 has struck again and swaplifted another polish box.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138871/round-4-south-mid-west-box

I think it is important to call to people's attention in case she tries to sign up for the next round of this one or in case anyone was thinking of trading with her generally.  Zadi has posted more info in that thread about her very iffy track record.
Damn.


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think you should leave her feedback now if you can.


I think anyone who put polish into the box that disappeared with marilyn1908 could leave her negative feedback. According to zadidoll's directions, you would use this thread as the trade thread when leaving the feedback.


----------



## luckyme502

I am waiting for my pictures to be sent from my phone to my email. I have gone through the box and have decided on what I want and what I am putting in the box.  I am just waiting for my pictures to be emailed from my phone to my computer.  I will pm @cidster for her address so I can mail the box out tomorrow.  We are supposed to get about a foot of snow tomorrow evening and Thursday so I want to get it on the move!


----------



## luckyme502

This is what I'm taking:




This is what I'm putting in the box:












I did not take a pic of all the items in the box because the polishes are in zip lock bags and I went through every bag separately and packed it back up before I moved on to the next bag. There is to much polish for me to have it all out and unpacked at once. I have not heard from [@]cidster[/@] yet, I did just pm her a couple hours ago. As soon as I hear from her I will get the box to the Post Office.


----------



## zadidoll

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I wasn't sure whether to post this, but I think everyone should know that @STLSportsGirl13 has struck again and swaplifted another polish box.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138871/round-4-south-mid-west-box

  
  I think it is important to call to people's attention in case she tries to sign up for the next round of this one or in case anyone was thinking of trading with her generally.  Zadi has posted more info in that thread about her very iffy track record.



This has reminded me of marilyn1908. Was she ever reported to MUT or did anyone leave her negative feedback? I'd hate to think that she'll reappear in a few months on another swap and do the same thing again. 
@marilyn1908 has not been reported to me and this is a first I'm hearing about it.

One of the reasons why we have people use the B/S/T area is to use the feedback system. It's the only area that can be "locked down" so only those who have been MUT of at least five days and have 15 posts can participate. It's not a fool proof system and due to the nature of that area it can't be easily used for things like "traveling swap boxes" which is why I created one specific groups for the subscription swaps and of course Secret Santa. Due to the popularity of the groups we also allowed a few other swapping groups to happen however one of the rules we have for the subscription swap group is that people need to have a B/S/T post so feedback can be left. Again this was more to safeguard members from potential new members coming in and swaplifting since the requirements to leave feedback is member of MUT for 5 days/15 posts minimum.

That said, the feedback system isn't completely locked to the B/S/T area and can be used outside the B/S/T the only thing is that it IS tied to the five day members + 15 posts minimum requirements which still means new members can't use it. Another reason why we previously have not told members is because there is the potential for abuse by multiple people leaving negative feedback on someone's profile out of spite. HOWEVER, all that said, I AM going to let you folks start using it outside of the B/S/T area. (Though I DO still recommend you have your B/S/T primary swap post because it's really the only area to post all the things you have to swap.)

As with leaving feedback in the B/S/T you need to use the URL for the thread you participated in the swap; it needs to be the master URL; example the master URL to this thread is https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137528/new-polish-circular-swap/ I would suggest that even in a group swap to leave feedback to the person you got the box from. Example, say I participated in this thread and tulosai sent me the box then I would leave feedback in tulosai's account. Once I sent the box on to the next person and she got then she would leave feedback in my account. Yes, this will increase your feedback but it will also contribute to your positive (or negative) reputation here on MUT since you will either prove yourself a safe swapper or a bad one. This also applies to the Subscription Box Swap group and all the other swap groups (including Secret Santa though people maybe more reluctant to leave feedback there but due to STLSportsgirl13's actions in various areas of MUT I think it's going to be necessary).

One of the things I've taken pride on MUT members has been their willingness to share with others their knowledge and their ability to trust complete strangers. Look around, how many of you have multiple people's names and home addresses for whatever it is you participated in be it Secret Santa, the (defunct) Birthday Group, the swap groups, the B/S/T area and even this thread! I refuse to allow scammers and thieves ruin it for other people but it needs to be reported to me. If someone is late in contacting you let me know and I'll contact them. Sometimes there are issues with weather or family issues and many times people will simply give a heads up that something came up and that's fine but communicate! I rather step in and ask that person for a status update and if I'm seeing the same name come up over and over (we had another new member who was failing to communicate but did send the swaps out) then I can look into that person's activity more and see if there is a pattern and either put a stop to it (as of now STLSportsgirl is banned from several areas on the site but not from the site as a whole) or keep an eye on the person.


----------



## luckyme502

[@]cidster[/@] did not get back to me today so the box is sitting on my dining room table ready to go. I doubt I will be able to get to the Post Office tomorrow because of the snow. Cidster has not been on MuT since November when I checked yesterday. [@]lissa1307[/@] do you want to see if you can reach her?


----------



## NotTheMama

> [@]cidster[/@] did not get back to me today so the box is sitting on my dining room table ready to go. I doubt I will be able to get to the Post Office tomorrow because of the snow. Cidster has not been on MuT since November when I checked yesterday. [@]lissa1307[/@] do you want to see if you can reach her?


 I thought a requirement to participate was to post or check in with the group regularly. I would say skip her and go on to the next person.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought a requirement to participate was to post or check in with the group regularly. I would say skip her and go on to the next person.


----------



## DonnaD




----------



## NotTheMama

Not you, Donna, we love you!!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought a requirement to participate was to post or check in with the group regularly. I would say skip her and go on to the next person.
Also agree.  I think the requirement was actually just that you log into MUT weekly but whatever it was, she clearly hasn't fulfilled it, and if she didn't get back to you quickly she can't be too anxious to jump back in.


----------



## DonnaD

I will say that when this makes it back around to me, I am totally taking more than I add.  It's grown beyond out of control.  

I'm willing to be a box starter along with Lissa and maybe she can send down the list and I can send up the list with one of us skipping the middle person so she doesn't have to ship two boxes.  That actually sounds very reasonable and logical to me...and we all know I am nothing if not reasonable and logical.  





For real, I'm all for the swaps but the cost to ship is crazy when the box gets this huge.


----------



## DonnaD

Also, cidster hasn't been on the forum since mid November and only has 23 posts anyway.  You really should just move on to @Pollysmom as we already know she's reliable and can be trusted.  I'd be major rip-shit pissed if someone swaplifted this gargantuan box of polish.


----------



## Parasoul

> I will say that when this makes it back around to me, I am totally taking more than I add. Â It's grown beyond out of control. Â  I'm willing to be a box starter along with Lissa and maybe she can send down the list and I can send up the list with one of us skipping the middle person so she doesn't have to ship two boxes. Â That actually sounds very reasonable and logical to me...and we all know I am nothing if not reasonable and logical. Â :wink3: For real, I'm all for the swaps but the cost to ship is crazy when the box gets this huge.


I think I may like to take part in the next one if this is the case. I feel I could definitely contribute to taking more than I put in anyway. Haha. Besides, I'd like to have some credibility for future swaps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

I still have not heard from [@]cidster[/@] so tomorrow I will mail the box to [@]Pollysmom[/@]. Can you please pm your address? We had a few inches of snow last night and right now we are getting frozen rain. I'm staying home today and not gong anywhere.


----------



## NotTheMama

It would go to [@]acostakk[/@] next, I'm last because of the wedding planning. Although depending on how long the next few people take with it, it might end up stalled with me anyway. I would say just send it on to her. And I love the idea of splitting it up, there are too many risks of broken things when the box gets this big. But we can wait &amp; see how many bottles the next few people take.


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and while on the topic...here's the current/remaining list:


heather4602 (currently rolling in the polish goodness,lol)
ChristaW
feemia
luckyme502
cidster
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Pollysmom
lissa1307
Given up to 7 days to mail back out to the next in line we are looking at late march early april give or take a few days.
Here is the current remaining list showing me last.

Nikkimouse, I am going to send you my address now, look for a PM from me.


----------



## acostakk

I am so excited! I have my trade box ready and waiting! I will do my best to take more than I add, though it goes against my nature.


----------



## Parasoul

> I am so excited! I have my trade box ready and waiting! I will do my best to take more than I add, though it goes against my nature.


Take as much as you can! Then when you feel like you've taken too much take some more. Hehe.


----------



## acostakk

> Take as much as you can! Then when you feel like you've taken too much take some more. Hehe.


 Lol we're moving soon, I'm supposed to be downsizing! I choose to believe that doesn't apply to polish.


----------



## Parasoul

> Lol we're moving soon, I'm supposed to be downsizing! I choose to believe that doesn't apply to polish.


It doesn't apply to polish. The beautiful thing about nail polish is that it doesn't take up too much space even when you have a lot. It can always be compacted if stored properly. So go ahead and indulge!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am so excited! I have my trade box ready and waiting! I will do my best to take more than I add, though it goes against my nature.
That's the problem...everyone feels bad about taking more.  I feel no such restriction.  I intend to take twice what I put in.  If it was a small box, I would definitely not do that though.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It doesn't apply to polish. The beautiful thing about nail polish is that it doesn't take up too much space even when you have a lot. It can always be compacted if stored properly. So go ahead and indulge!!

You silly boy!  I have 6 acrylic shelves, 10 shoe boxes and multiple totes full of polish.  Believe me, all those little polishes can take up a tremendous amount of space....have @Christa W show you some pics of her "polish room."  You'll die.  She has way more than me!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You silly boy!  I have 6 acrylic shelves, 10 shoe boxes and multiple totes full of polish.  Believe me, all those little polishes can take up a tremendous amount of space....have @Christa W show you some pics of her "polish room."  You'll die.  She has way more than me!
I totally do.


----------



## Parasoul

> You silly boy! Â I have 6 acrylic shelves, 10 shoe boxes and multiple totes full of polish. Â Believe me, all those little polishes can take up a tremendous amount of space....have @Christa W Â show you some pics of her "polish room." Â You'll die. Â She has way more than me!


Psh, don't lie to yourself. Tremendous is nothing in the face of what one is passionate for. There will always be room for more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's the problem...everyone feels bad about taking more.  I feel no such restriction.  I intend to take twice what I put in.  If it was a small box, I would definitely not do that though.
And this is why I admire you!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Psh, don't lie to yourself. Tremendous is nothing in the face of what one is passionate for. There will always be room for more.





There IS always room for one more.  Or 50...


----------



## Parasoul

> There IS always room for one more.Â  Or 50...


The Christa seal of approval has been given. The time to take guilt free is now!


----------



## NotTheMama

My fiancee got me one of those 10 drawer rolling craft carts after Christmas to store all my polishes in...apparently he was getting tired of the 4 cardboard boxes I was using.  (And I got it after Christmas because he went to get it for Christmas and they were out of them at Sam's when he was there.) So I told him if there was still room in it after I put all my polishes in, I was going to buy new polish until I filled it up.  I have one entire empty drawer.  I must do more shopping.

And I also intend to take more than I put in as I helped fill out the replacement box, so most of my stuff to trade went to that.


----------



## lissa1307

luckyme502
acostakk
DonnaD
nikkimouse
Pollysmom
lissa1307

updating, yes the rule still is over a week without activity and no message to state out of town, family emergency etc you get bumped.


----------



## acostakk

> My fiancee got me one of those 10 drawer rolling craft carts after Christmas to store all my polishes in...apparently he was getting tired of the 4 cardboard boxes I was using.Â  (And I got it after Christmas because he went to get it for Christmas and they were out of them at Sam's when he was there.) So I told him if there was still room in it after I put all my polishes in, I was going to buy new polish until I filled it up.Â  I have one entire empty drawer.Â  I must do more shopping. And I also intend to take more than I put in as I helped fill out the replacement box, so most of my stuff to trade went to that.


 I thought all my trade-ables went to the replacement box too, until I went through my collection and was honest about what I like well enough to wear again. I will absolutely take everything I will use, and solemnly swear to at least put in no more than I take out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

The box will be down sized after me as well because i will be letting my shelter ladies each pick one.   @Pollysmom and @lissa1307 I will post pictures of what is in the box after i trade the polishes I want and add my polishes  I will then let you call dibs so i don't give away  some thing you have really been eyeing.


----------



## chrysalis101

I was the first to get the new box. I wish I would have known then how big the thing was going to get. I would've taken more. But I felt bad doing that so "early" on. I just felt lucky that the box was so big after all of the donations to the second box. You girls were awesome about that second starter box, and you're still more awesome!


----------



## zadidoll

Hi ladies. I wanted to give you a heads up in regards to @STLSportsGirl13. As of 12:50 PM Pacific on February 14, 2014 I have yet to hear back from her via email. She was last logged on "5 hours, 55 minutes ago" according to her profile (as of this post). Since no one has heard back from her, I'm going to have to ban her account by the end of today (around 9 PM Pacific / 12 AM Eastern) if there is no contact from her.

Since I'm tagging her in this post she will get an email about it.


----------



## lovepink

> Hi ladies. I wanted to give you a heads up in regards to @STLSportsGirl13 . As of 12:50 PM Pacific on February 14, 2014 I have yet to hear back from her via email. She was last logged on "5 hours, 55 minutes ago" according to her profile (as of this post). Since no one has heard back from her, I'm going to have to ban her account by the end of today (around 9 PM Pacific / 12 AM Eastern) if there is no contact from her. Since I'm tagging her in this post she will get an email about it. [/quote/] Just out of curiousity is it the IP that gets banned? I am only asking as I imagine if someone got "banned" under one screen bane they could make a new email and new screen name and reappear. I feel like banning is pretty rare (or maybe it happens often but we do not hear about it). Glad you all were able to keep your box of polished pretties on the move!


----------



## Lumaday

Hey ladies this sounds so fun!  I have been getting on the nail polish train lately in a big way.  Is there a way to get in on this too?  I am newer to these boards but I have swapped before on Megsmakeup.com and Makeupalley.com, so if you need to check my feedback just let me know and I'll post my screen name for those sites.  Well actually on Makeupalley I am also PrettyLights and I am listed as a top reviewer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My name is Nicole, I'm 29 and I live in Denver, CO.  I've been really into Zoya and Julep lately, and my favorite makeup brands are UD and tarte.

So glad I found Makeuptalk, I love this site!


----------



## zadidoll

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just out of curiousity is it the IP that gets banned? I am only asking as I imagine if someone got "banned" under one screen bane they could make a new email and new screen name and reappear.

I feel like banning is pretty rare (or maybe it happens often but we do not hear about it).

Glad you all were able to keep your box of polished pretties on the move!

No, it won't be an IP ban.

And yes, a person can make a new account however new accounts that are suspicious I do check up on and check to see if they have other accounts here. It's how we were able to catch a troll back in November each time she created a new account after new account but we knew it was her.


----------



## lovepink

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, it won't be an IP ban.

And yes, a person can make a new account however new accounts that are suspicious I do check up on and check to see if they have other accounts here. It's how we were able to catch a troll back in November each time she created a new account after new account but we knew it was her.
Oh that makes sense.  That is good that you all are on top of it!  Sad, that it had to come to this though.  Thank you for all you and the mods do to make MUT a fun, positive and safe place!


----------



## luckyme502

I did not make it to the post office today and I won't be able to go tomorrow. Sorry! I will get it in the mail Monday.


----------



## acostakk

> I did not make it to the post office today and I won't be able to go tomorrow. Sorry! I will get it in the mail Monday.


 That's my motivation this weekend to get everything tagged and ready for an upcoming consignment sale. I want to be free to spread out all the pretties and drool over them for a while!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, cidster hasn't been on the forum since mid November and only has 23 posts anyway.  You really should just move on to @Pollysmom as we already know she's reliable and can be trusted.  I'd be major rip-shit pissed if someone swaplifted this gargantuan box of polish.
I'd be upset and I'm not even in this circle! It's super exciting to watch it go around anyway! (I've not joined as I simply don't have many 'could go's' in my collection... yet.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy to see this box is safe.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I may like to take part in the next one if this is the case. I feel I could definitely contribute to taking more than I put in anyway. Haha. Besides, I'd like to have some credibility for future swaps.





Yeah, yeah, me too! I could help by taking some polish too! I say this in jest Parasoul, most certainly not teasing you. Hugs! But the credibility point is a good one, participating would be good for that... so true! I just feel too possessive about the colours I have, I think, yikes. Well, I do have a few accidental dupes (due to collections), and that might be a good reason to join in the future, once I have a few more.

And in stern seriousness, tee, hee, no, seriously, I hereby volunteer to take any polish that is concerning circular swappers by not fitting into the box with the kitties.


----------



## Parasoul

> Yeah, yeah, me too! I could help by taking some polish too! I say this in jest Parasoul, most certainly not teasing you. Hugs! But the credibility point is a good one, participating would be good for that... so true! I just feel too possessive about the colours I have, I think, yikes. Well, I do have a few accidental dupes (due to collections), and that might be a good reason to join in the future, once I have a few more. And in stern seriousness, tee, hee, no, seriously, I hereby volunteer to take any polish that is concerning circular swappers by not fitting into the box with the kitties. :inc:


-Big hugs- I don't have too many colors to begin with so I'm fairly possessive of them all. Haha. I'm going to find it pretty hard to part with some of them. Especially some of the earlier purchases. They're my favorites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Someone should start the "Sisterhood of Traveling Polish!" (I watched the movie today, don't judge me.) where each person adds their absolute favorite polish ever for the next person to use. Once the list is done it goes back in reverse order so that everyone gets their polish back. Example. A. Sends her favorite to B. B. Uses what A. sent to her and keeps it. B. Sends her favorite to C. C. Uses what B. sent to her and keeps it. C. Sends her favorite to A. A. Uses what C. sent her. A. Returns to C. C. Returns to B. B. Returns to A. Something like that. Lol. It's silly but I couldn't help but think about it while watching the movie. -face palm- I'll shut up now.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, yeah, me too! I could help by taking some polish too! I say this in jest Parasoul, most certainly not teasing you. Hugs! But the credibility point is a good one, participating would be good for that... so true! I just feel too possessive about the colours I have, I think, yikes. Well, I do have a few accidental dupes (due to collections), and that might be a good reason to join in the future, once I have a few more.

And in stern seriousness, tee, hee, no, seriously, I hereby volunteer to take any polish that is concerning circular swappers by not fitting into the box with the kitties.




-Big hugs- I don't have too many colors to begin with so I'm fairly possessive of them all. Haha. I'm going to find it pretty hard to part with some of them. Especially some of the earlier purchases. They're my favorites.





Someone should start the "Sisterhood of Traveling Polish!" (I watched the movie today, don't judge me.) where each person adds their absolute favorite polish ever for the next person to use. Once the list is done it goes back in reverse order so that everyone gets their polish back.

Example.

A. Sends her favorite to B.
B. Uses what A. sent to her and keeps it.
B. Sends her favorite to C.
C. Uses what B. sent to her and keeps it.
C. Sends her favorite to A.
A. Uses what C. sent her.

A. Returns to C.
C. Returns to B.
B. Returns to A.

Something like that. Lol.

It's silly but I couldn't help but think about it while watching the movie. -face palm-

I'll shut up now. Dude, that would be a more serious level of trust than falling backward waiting for someone to catch you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I determine what polishes to swap by evaluating if I will realistically wear them again (not factoring in the sheer amount of polish I own possibly making it mathematically improbable). If not, to the trades they go! This happens in a couple of ways: Either I receive a polish from a subscription that is completely not me or I already have it or have a better dupe of it, or I've worn a polish and it didn't suit me or was just meh with my skin tone. Oh, I forgot; I also sometimes find such amazing deals on a set at Ross, TJ Maxx, or Marshalls that I buy it knowing that I won't use all of them. So the leftovers, which are usually good polishes but duplicates, go to the trades as well.


----------



## Parasoul

> Dude, that would be a more serious level of trust than falling backward waiting for someone to catch you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I determine what polishes to swap by evaluating if I will realistically wear them again (not factoring in the sheer amount of polish I ownÂ possibly making it mathematically improbable). If not, to the trades they go! This happens in a couple of ways: Either I receive a polish from a subscription that is completely not me or I already have it or have a better dupe of it, or I've worn a polish and it didn't suit me or was just meh with my skin tone. Oh, I forgot; I also sometimes find such amazing deals on a set at Ross, TJ Maxx, or Marshalls that I buy it knowing that I won't use all of them. So the leftovers, which are usually good polishes but duplicates,Â go to the trades as well.Â


The Nail Polish Trust Fall!!!! Another good name for it. :3 I seriously need to start looking for deals instead of just grabbing things full price. I'm on a bit of a budget but its so hard not to buy. I bought some polish yesterday and I'm not even sure when I'll get around to using it...I also want to buy a stamper to make things a little more fun but then I have to buy plates...I know I'll buy plates just because they look cool and then never want to use them after the first time because I already used them so I'll go and find more. :| Somebody saveeeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! ./smallville


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dude, that would be a more serious level of trust than falling backward waiting for someone to catch you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I determine what polishes to swap by evaluating if I will realistically wear them again (not factoring in the sheer amount of polish I own possibly making it mathematically improbable). If not, to the trades they go! This happens in a couple of ways: Either I receive a polish from a subscription that is completely not me or I already have it or have a better dupe of it, or I've worn a polish and it didn't suit me or was just meh with my skin tone. Oh, I forgot; I also sometimes find such amazing deals on a set at Ross, TJ Maxx, or Marshalls that I buy it knowing that I won't use all of them. So the leftovers, which are usually good polishes but duplicates, go to the trades as well. 
I buy things at Ross too where if I only want say 3 polishes out of the 5 in the package I used to not get it but now I will and keep the dupes for trade or when I see good deals I grab as many as I can with the idea they will go in a swap/trade/to Donna or wherever.  I refuse to part with any polish that I have already swatched on my wheels and logged into my collection.  I am weird like that.  As if some day I will look back and maybe my tastes will change and I will wish I had something I can never get back.  I used to hate glitter, now it's my favorite thing ever!  I gave away two bottles once and I literally had anxiety until I repurchased them for me. (although I intended to keep them but something went wrong getting the dupes for someone else so I knew I would eventually get them, I just gave her mine since I was sending more to her anyway).


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Nail Polish Trust Fall!!!! Another good name for it. :3

I seriously need to start looking for deals instead of just grabbing things full price. I'm on a bit of a budget but its so hard not to buy. I bought some polish yesterday and I'm not even sure when I'll get around to using it...I also want to buy a stamper to make things a little more fun but then I have to buy plates...I know I'll buy plates just because they look cool and then never want to use them after the first time because I already used them so I'll go and find more. :|

Somebody saveeeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

./smallville
Love that song...

I am as bad with plates as I am with polish.  I kept the Salon Express dupe set I got because it was the second generation and they improved the size of the plates and reversed some of the images.  I don't even use those plates hardly ever but God forbid I get rid of them because I might need them.  I just ordered the 2011 Bundle Monster so I could get free shipping on Amazon for my other plates (which OMG are amazing) and I only liked 2 images and spent more on them than my other two sets combined.  I ordered the 2010 revamped set yesterday just because I couldn't bear having all of the Bundle Monster's except that one (plus it was a great deal).  That's on top of the My Online Shop plates that came today!!!  I am always complaining to my boyfriend I have no polish to wear and no plates to match my theme/mood and I MUST have that new plate or that other plate because I don't have "X" item.  It's obsessive!!! And I am not even that good at stamping!!!


----------



## zadidoll

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did not make it to the post office today and I won't be able to go tomorrow. Sorry! I will get it in the mail Monday.

No mail on Monday since it's a Federal holiday.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No mail on Monday since it's a Federal holiday.
LOL.  That's why all my packages say Tuesday. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Parasoul

> No mail on Monday since it's a Federal holiday.


Just spoke with my mail man. Certain things shipped with a specific date will go through on Sunday's and Monday's (Holidays included.) if ordered through Amazon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Apparently they have some sort of contract with them...


----------



## Parasoul

> Love that song... I am as bad with plates as I am with polish.Â  I kept the Salon Express dupe set I got because it was the second generation and they improved the size of the plates and reversed some of the images.Â  I don't even use those plates hardly ever but God forbid I get rid of them because I might need them.Â  I just ordered the 2011 Bundle Monster so I could get free shipping on Amazon for my other plates (which OMG are amazing) and I only liked 2 images and spent more on them than my other two sets combined.Â  I ordered the 2010 revamped set yesterday just because I couldn't bear having all of the Bundle Monster's except that one (plus it was a great deal).Â  That's on top of the My Online Shop plates that came today!!!Â  I am always complaining to my boyfriend I have no polish to wear and no plates to match my theme/mood and I MUST have that new plate or that other plate because I don't have "X" item.Â  It's obsessive!!! And I am not even that good at stamping!!!Â


Plates are so compact though. I would imagine its hard not to buy more when they're so easily stored. I could see myself doing the same in regards to buying plates for that single image even though the rest of the plate blows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either way! I'm playing Titanfall today so no spending for me!!


----------



## lissa1307

ok, everyone, just wanted to let you guys know i'm still around, i havent been posting much, lots going on with work and all, but i'm still keeping up with this,lol


----------



## luckyme502

Okay just wanted to give everyone an update. I am at my parents house which is about an hour from where I live. I will be going home tomorrow. My mom has already left to go see her sister, my aunt. She is not expected to make it through the night. She has internal bleeding and they cannot operate. I totally forgot the post office will be closed Monday. I do not know when we will be leaving to go to my aunt's state. If we leave before Tuesday morning, I will take the box with us and mail it from there. If I don't post tomorrow or Monday, please do not worry. I just have a lot going on right now.


----------



## zadidoll

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that about her.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay just wanted to give everyone an update. I am at my parents house which is about an hour from where I live. I will be going home tomorrow. My mom has already left to go see her sister, my aunt. She is not expected to make it through the night. She has internal bleeding and they cannot operate.

I totally forgot the post office will be closed Monday. I do not know when we will be leaving to go to my aunt's state. If we leave before Tuesday morning, I will take the box with us and mail it from there. If I don't post tomorrow or Monday, please do not worry. I just have a lot going on right now.
Sending virtual hugs for you and your family.  I recently lost a very dear friend and the support I got from this site was amazing.  You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay just wanted to give everyone an update. I am at my parents house which is about an hour from where I live. I will be going home tomorrow. My mom has already left to go see her sister, my aunt. She is not expected to make it through the night. She has internal bleeding and they cannot operate.

I totally forgot the post office will be closed Monday. I do not know when we will be leaving to go to my aunt's state. If we leave before Tuesday morning, I will take the box with us and mail it from there. If I don't post tomorrow or Monday, please do not worry. I just have a lot going on right now.



 so sorry.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay just wanted to give everyone an update. I am at my parents house which is about an hour from where I live. I will be going home tomorrow. My mom has already left to go see her sister, my aunt. She is not expected to make it through the night. She has internal bleeding and they cannot operate.

I totally forgot the post office will be closed Monday. I do not know when we will be leaving to go to my aunt's state. If we leave before Tuesday morning, I will take the box with us and mail it from there. If I don't post tomorrow or Monday, please do not worry. I just have a lot going on right now.

Thank you for the update, I'm sorry that your family is going through such a bad experience. You've communicated with us, so the polish swap doesn't have to be a priority right now.


----------



## acostakk

> Okay just wanted to give everyone an update. I am at my parents house which is about an hour from where I live. I will be going home tomorrow. My mom has already left to go see her sister, my aunt. She is not expected to make it through the night. She has internal bleeding and they cannot operate. I totally forgot the post office will be closed Monday. I do not know when we will be leaving to go to my aunt's state. If we leave before Tuesday morning, I will take the box with us and mail it from there. If I don't post tomorrow or Monday, please do not worry. I just have a lot going on right now.


 I'm so sorry. Family is always the priority. Hugs to you.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Okay just wanted to give everyone an update. I am at my parents house which is about an hour from where I live. I will be going home tomorrow. My mom has already left to go see her sister, my aunt. She is not expected to make it through the night. She has internal bleeding and they cannot operate. I totally forgot the post office will be closed Monday. I do not know when we will be leaving to go to my aunt's state. If we leave before Tuesday morning, I will take the box with us and mail it from there. If I don't post tomorrow or Monday, please do not worry. I just have a lot going on right now.


 Sorry to hear about your aunt, I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## luckyme502

Thank you for all your support. I will mail the box tomorrow and will post the tracking number as soon as I mail it. My aunt's funeral is Thursday morning so we are driving up on Wednesday. This has been a rough week. My brother's friend since high school passed away Thursday. They were very close and we spent lots of time together because he was always at our house. My poor brother is going to my aunt's funeral Thursday and then leaves Friday for his friend's funeral on Saturday. I'm sorry for this depressing posr.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you for all your support. I will mail the box tomorrow and will post the tracking number as soon as I mail it.
My aunt's funeral is Thursday morning so we are driving up on Wednesday. This has been a rough week. My brother's friend since high school passed away Thursday. They were very close and we spent lots of time together because he was always at our house. My poor brother is going to my aunt's funeral Thursday and then leaves Friday for his friend's funeral on Saturday. I'm sorry for this depressing posr.

Oh my goodness!! *cyber hugs* I'm so so sorry. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers this week. I am praying for a peace to settle over you and your brother and your family.


----------



## luckyme502

Thanks again for all the support and love.  

My mail delivery lady has not been here yet, so I will be handing the box to her.  The tracking # is 9405903699300126588458.  @acostakk you should have it Thursday.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks again for all the support and love.  

My mail delivery lady has not been here yet, so I will be handing the box to her.  The tracking # is 9405903699300126588458.  @acostakk you should have it Thursday.  
Also just sending cyber hugs and warm wishes to you.  These things are never easy


----------



## acostakk

The box has arrived! Commencing unpacking.


----------



## acostakk

Well, that was fun. The girl had unlimited access to Netflix while momma rolled in polish for a while. Attempting to take more than I give: Keeping




Apparently I have a thing for minis! Packing it all back up is going to take some time. I will get it to the post office hopefully Saturday, Monday at the latest. Adding


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, that was fun. The girl had unlimited access to Netflix while momma rolled in polish for a while. Attempting to take more than I give:
Keeping



Apparently I have a thing for minis!

Packing it all back up is going to take some time. I will get it to the post office hopefully Saturday, Monday at the latest.

Adding



Great choices and great additions!


----------



## DonnaD

~rubbing my greedy little hands together~


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ~rubbing my greedy little hands together~
don't forget to save some for me miss donna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> don't forget to save some for me miss donna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't think we stand any danger of running out! Even though we hear about how big it is, it still blows your socks off when you see it. Everything is wrapped in little bundles, I opened each, made my choices and wrapped them back up, that's why no picture of the full box content. But now my OCD is kicking in and wants to sort them all by brand (they may pack more easily if all the like bottles are together). If I really unwrap it all and start over, I'll post pictures!


----------



## Lumaday

I had inquired a while ago about getting added to this...is that a possibility?  Am I going about this the wrong way?  I'm sorry, I am a bit newer to these boards and not sure on the protocol.  This just looks like so much fun to be a part of!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had inquired a while ago about getting added to this...is that a possibility?  Am I going about this the wrong way?  I'm sorry, I am a bit newer to these boards and not sure on the protocol.  This just looks like so much fun to be a part of!
The box is still in circulation for the people who had signed up originally when the sign ups were open.  Once it's completed we can look into adding add'l ppl.  I know a few have express interest.  (if there is anything left *cough* Donna!!!



)


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The box is still in circulation for the people who had signed up originally when the sign ups were open.  Once it's completed we can look into adding add'l ppl.  I know a few have express interest.  (if there is anything left *cough* Donna!!!



)
Ok Christa, thanks for the info and explaining how it works!  I did not know there was a specific time to sign up, it makes more sense now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will keep an eye out for when your circle is complete!  And have fun picking your polishes ladies, looks like so much great stuff to choose from.


----------



## acostakk

An overview of the entire contents:



And one final edit. My four year old was "helping" pack the box back up. And she really was being sweet and attempting to be helpful. She asked for two polishes, so I let her have them and threw in a couple of wax pencils (for embellishment placement). A photo of the final swap:



The box is all ready to go. Are you ready Donna?


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  don't forget to save some for me 
I promise not to be too greedy!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The box is still in circulation for the people who had signed up originally when the sign ups were open.  Once it's completed we can look into adding add'l ppl.  I know a few have express interest.  (if there is anything left *cough* Donna!!!



)
Hey!  It's almost as if you know me...

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The box is all ready to go. Are you ready Donna?

I am prepared to do battle with the box!  I will not falter!


----------



## Parasoul

> An overview of the entire contents:
> 
> 
> 
> And one final edit. My four year old was "helping" pack the box back up. And she really was being sweet and attempting to be helpful. She asked for two polishes, so I let her have them and threw in a couple of wax pencils (for embellishment placement). A photo of the final swap:
> 
> 
> 
> The box is all ready to go. Are you ready Donna?


There is more in that box than what I own. I'm so glad we ended up continuing after that mishap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

It's on the move! Tracking # 9114901159818829773667 Estimated delivery on Wednesday.


----------



## DonnaD

Yippee skippy!!


----------



## acostakk

> Yippee skippy!!


 I taped that box within an inch of its life. I'm pretty sure it's going to need replacing.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I taped that box within an inch of its life. I'm pretty sure it's going to need replacing.
I dunno if this is common knowledge or not but USPS will deliver flat rate boxes to you for free. Usually they will also send them 2 day shipping.  It's the best.


----------



## DonnaD

Got it!  This is gonna be an all day unwrapping and choosing.  I'll try very hard to get it out on Saturday.

Also, the East coast box was stolen by the same chick who took forever to move ours along.  How do you guys feel about me picking 10 or so to send on to her to start a new box?  It will lighten our load and help them out.

Show of hands?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got it!  This is gonna be an all day unwrapping and choosing.  I'll try very hard to get it out on Saturday.

Also, the East coast box was stolen by the same chick who took forever to move ours along.  How do you guys feel about me picking 10 or so to send on to her to start a new box?  It will lighten our load and help them out.

Show of hands?
I thumbs upped you does that count?  As long as there's enough for Nikkimouse to do her thing.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thumbs upped you does that count?  As long as there's enough for Nikkimouse to do her thing.
Ditto as long as there is enough for Nikkimouse I'm fine with it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto as long as there is enough for Nikkimouse I'm fine with it.
Really this is just Donna's way of getting the highest rated post of the day.. she wants everyone to thumbs up her!!!!


----------



## acostakk

> Got it! Â This is gonna be an all day unwrapping and choosing. Â I'll try very hard to get it out on Saturday. Also, the East coast box was stolen by the same chick who took forever to move ours along. Â How do you guys feel about me picking 10 or so to send on to her to start a new box? Â It will lighten our load and help them out. Show of hands?


 Sounds good to me cause that box is crazy heavy! My poor mail lady. Although she threw (!) it over the railing onto the patio instead of leaving it by the front door, so I didn't feel quite as badly for her as I might have.


----------



## DonnaD

I misspoke/mistyped.  It's the West coast box @STLSportsGirl13 stole.

I just figure since our box is gigantic, it wouldn't kill us to send 10 polishes.  Plus I intend to put 2 or 3 in that box for them rather than put it in our box.  It really is crazy how big and heavy this box is!


----------



## DonnaD

Oh and so far I only see one leaked polish...I love the colour so I'm going to clean it up and keep it...if I can get it open.


----------



## feemia

Great idea, Donna. 10 polishes won't even make a dent in this box. There should be plently left for Nikkimouse to share with her ladies, and the box will still be a monster.


----------



## DonnaD

Oh em gee.  It's the freakin'  midwest/south box.  Dear God, I need a redbull to give me wings or something.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto as long as there is enough for Nikkimouse I'm fine with it.
I could take half the polish out of this box and there'd still be a ton!  It's a giagantic box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really this is just Donna's way of getting the highest rated post of the day.. she wants everyone to thumbs up her!!!!




Well, I haven't been on the forum much so I have to catch up for lost time


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could take half the polish out of this box and there'd still be a ton!  It's a giagantic box.

Well, I haven't been on the forum much so I have to catch up for lost time 




LOL!  Right!  I am so happy to have you back!!!!


----------



## DonnaD

Oh and before I send whatever to the other group, I'll PM or text Nikki a picture to make sure none of them are any she would want.


----------



## DonnaD

Holy crap!


----------



## NotTheMama

Send away...I am after Nikki but she is going to hold onto it for a bit until I get back from my honeymoon. Can you guys believe in 10 days I'll be getting married???


----------



## DonnaD

Alrighty.  I think I have decisions.

What I'm taking:





What I'm adding:  (I'm getting rid of all my Cult Cosmetics sub box polishes)





This is for the Mid-West box which Nikki wants the Ciate and the Fuzzy coat so those will go back in our box for her.  A lot is what I personally added and I might find more for them too...


----------



## nikkimouse

I'm next I'm next I can't wait yay. Kermit flail...


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm next I'm next I can't wait yay. Kermit flail...

"Kermit flail"--hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Christa W

> "Kermit flail"--hahahahahahaha! :laughing: :icon_cheers:


----------



## DonnaD

I'm getting ready to pack it now...in a new box.  This should only take 9 or 10 hours!  I'm gonna do my damnedest to have it out tomorrow.


----------



## lissa1307

sorry havent been around much lately, been working my tail off and got a lot going on, i will explain more later, sounds like the box is moving along well though, all the participants should have my email and phone number if you cant reach me here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

Just checking in. Life's been turned upside down for the last couple of weeks. Wheew, lost of reading to catch up! I'm glad we're donating to the other MIA box. Why do some people feel like they need to ruin everyone's fun? Boo... But I'm also thankful for all you wonderful people who put the FAN in Fantastic (polish box).


----------



## DonnaD

On it's way!  #9114901159818582158688


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On it's way!  #9114901159818582158688
Man you guys are pros!!   Well that and I have OCD.  I have boxing envy.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man you guys are pros!!   Well that and I have OCD.  I have boxing envy.
I like to move it along fast.  It took a while to pack it up in a new box but everything fit perfectly...as long as people take out the same or more than they put in...which for real, people really need to do that and stick with it to keep everything n that same size box.


----------



## nikkimouse

I got the box it is huge and heavy. im going to tackle it tomorrow on my day off. im so excited I can't wait to tackle nail polish christmas


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the box it is huge and heavy. im going to tackle it tomorrow on my day off. im so excited I can't wait to tackle nail polish christmas 
I wish we could all see how happy those ladies will be when they see what they get to pick from. So excited to give them an opportunity to feel pampered.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish we could all see how happy those ladies will be when they see what they get to pick from. So excited to give them an opportunity to feel pampered.


----------



## nikkimouse

Ive been telling them it is on the way and I'll bring the box in when I go into work friday night. im working my way thorough the box now and goodness is this a lot of polish! in hoping to get pics up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## nikkimouse

Just an update. no pictures yet because my laptop died and i can't post them from my phone. I did bring the big box in friday and saturday night and the girls who were here ( about 5 of them) loved it they each picked a polish and did their nails. I even helped one woman do her toes. I'm going to bring the box back again this weekend for the ladies that did not get a chance to this weekend. thank you all so much for letting me do this for them they are loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Thats so awesome,I'm so glad those girls get a chance to be pampered!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex

Sorry, I didn't know where to post this, but there wouldn't happen to be a box like this for us Canadians would there? I'd die for something like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, I didn't know where to post this, but there wouldn't happen to be a box like this for us Canadians would there? I'd die for something like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was going to direct you to the Buy, Sell, Trade forum but I see you found it already!!!  I haven't seen anything about a Canadian one but I haven't really looked either!!!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex

> I was going to direct you to the Buy, Sell, Trade forum but I see you found it already!!!Â  I haven't seen anything about a Canadian one but I haven't really looked either!!!


 Thanks Christa. It looks like I'm outta luck then. I have a bunch of high end nail polishes that I never use and want to do something with because I feel so wasteful having them collect dust when they've cost sooo much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, if nothing else, there's free health care over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks Christa. It looks like I'm outta luck then. I have a bunch of high end nail polishes that I never use and want to do something with because I feel so wasteful having them collect dust when they've cost sooo much.



Well, if nothing else, there's free health care over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Maybe you could start one?  I think it would be fun swapping internationally if the shipping weren't so much of a pain.  I had someone from Canada as my Secret Santa and I thought it was super fun, I just wish I could have gotten her way more US based items.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex

> Maybe you could start one?Â  I think it would be fun swapping internationally if the shipping weren't so much of a pain.Â  I had someone from Canada as my Secret Santa and I thought it was super fun, I just wish I could have gotten her way more US based items.


 I think I may be too 'new' to start one. I'm an experience swapper, but have got less then a month on makeup talk under my belt. Maybe in the future, unless i can coerce someone else into doing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love international swapping too. I was literally devastated when the Royal Mail changed its policies and I couldn't get anymore UK goodies lol. But other than postage worries, it's so fun. And secret Santas are the best. I coordinated a secret Boxing Day swap a while ago that was the bomb. It was just a ton of after Christmas sale polishes and makeup, and doubles people had gotten for Christmas and everyone ended up with a huge amount of stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, cidster hasn't been on the forum since mid November and only has 23 posts anyway.  You really should just move on to @Pollysmom as we already know she's reliable and can be trusted.  I'd be major rip-shit pissed if someone swaplifted this gargantuan box of polish.


I started reading this thread because I'd gotten curious about the circular polish swaps. I swear I internally screamed "THAT B****!!" when I saw what happened.  You ladies are awesome and I'd love to get in on a swap when something else gets going.

That being said - Donna, I think "rip-shit pissed" is my new favorite phrase.  lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I started reading this thread because I'd gotten curious about the circular polish swaps. I swear I internally screamed "THAT B****!!" when I saw what happened.  You ladies are awesome and I'd love to get in on a swap when something else gets going.

That being said - Donna, I think "rip-shit pissed" is my new favorite phrase.  lol
She needs to come up with a book of phrases.  I say "for the love of Holographic Jesus" all the time in my every day life because of something she said once.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She needs to come up with a book of phrases.  I say "for the love of Holographic Jesus" all the time in my every day life because of something she said once.
yes!!! @DonnaD if you do i will buy it so freaking quick it'll make your head spin,lol


----------



## DonnaD

Ok, so maybe I'm a little colourful in my abuse use of the language!


----------



## lissa1307

Well Donna..we need all the colourfulness we can get, makes life fun.


----------



## nikkimouse

Box update:   

Sorry my lap top has been down so i have not up loaded pictures to make uptalk

here is the link to my drop box folder i made:   https://www.dropbox.com/sc/kun14f3gzz6lm6p/ZC2cUitIPo

First picture what i took second picture what i added.  rest of the pictures nail party with my ladies!!!! this was just a couple of people who let me take pictures of their hands.  every one had so much fun.

the box is all packed up and ready to go out monday morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

thanks for all of the awesome fun and the chance to share it with my ladies!!!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Box update: Â Â  Sorry my lap top has been down so i have not up loaded pictures to make uptalk here is the link to my drop box folder i made: Â Â https://www.dropbox.com/sc/kun14f3gzz6lm6p/ZC2cUitIPo First picture what i took second picture what i added. Â rest of the pictures nail party with my ladies!!!! this was just a couple of people who let me take pictures of their hands. Â every one had so much fun. the box is all packed up and ready to go out monday morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  thanks for all of the awesome fun and the chance to share it with my ladies!!!!!!Â


 Ooohhhhh....I can't wait!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

And the box is on the move again....it should be here by Wednesday!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

For those who are interested...here is a wedding photo of me &amp; the new hubby:


----------



## Christa W

> For those who are interested...here is a wedding photo of me &amp; the new hubby:


 Omg you guys are adorable!! Congrats!!!


----------



## acostakk

> For those who are interested...here is a wedding photo of me &amp; the new hubby:


 So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those who are interested...here is a wedding photo of me &amp; the new hubby:




Congrats!  You guys look so happy!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those who are interested...here is a wedding photo of me &amp; the new hubby:





So cute together! But I want to see your wedding nails! haha


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those who are interested...here is a wedding photo of me &amp; the new hubby:




so adorable, congrats!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those who are interested...here is a wedding photo of me &amp; the new hubby:




Congratulations! You look beautiful and you both look very happy!


----------



## NotTheMama

Thanks ladies...we are very happy. In other news the box has arrived!! I am going to start going through it tonight and hopefully get some pics up tomorrow morning.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks ladies...we are very happy.

In other news the box has arrived!! I am going to start going through it tonight and hopefully get some pics up tomorrow morning.
Congrats on the wedding!  I wish you guys many happy years together.   And yay for the box i was getting very very worried about it!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Ok ladies, I have gone through the box and have made my selections. Now to decide what goes into the box! I will post pics tomorrow, it's getting late and I didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies, I have gone through the box and have made my selections. Now to decide what goes into the box! I will post pics tomorrow, it's getting late and I didn't get much sleep last night.
Awesome!  I can't wait for the next round to be a part of this, already setting polishes aside to add  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker

Are we doing a round 2? I'd love to be in this again.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Â Are we doing a round 2? I'd love to be in this again.


 I hope we do, this has been really fun!!


----------



## NotTheMama

So here's what I took:









I am tossing this WNW polish, it leaked and I can't clean it up enough to open it to check if it's broken or not.



I will post later what I'm putting in, I hope to have it in the mail by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## luckyme502

I'm up for round two.


----------



## lochnessie

I'd love to join in on round 2! I've been lurking in this thread for awhile and would love to participate.


----------



## Christa W

For the love of Holographic Jesus if we do it PLEASE let's do 2 boxes or keep the box at a reasonable size (says the girl that send 2 boxes)


----------



## nikkimouse

I think we've talked about d plotting the box and doing groups.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we've talked about d plotting the box and doing groups.
Could we split it into two groups say by area?  It seems like there is a lot of interest in this, and that way a lot of people can be part of it and it might go more quick with two smaller groups vs one big one.  Then the box(es) might stay smaller and more manageable too!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could we split it into two groups say by area?  It seems like there is a lot of interest in this, and that way a lot of people can be part of it and it might go more quick with two smaller groups vs one big one.  Then the box(es) might stay smaller and more manageable too!
Yes.  I think we could even do 3 groups really- one for east coast, one for west coast, and one for middle of the country.  Depending how organized we are the group leaders could even make the box go in order so that people could ship it to the person closest to them.


----------



## NotTheMama

I'm still trying to figure out how you guys got this all in one box!! I might have to wait for my husband to get home to help me figure this out!! And I took more than I am putting in &amp; it still doesn't all fit!!


----------



## nikkimouse

> I'm still trying to figure out how you guys got this all in one box!! I might have to wait for my husband to get home to help me figure this out!! And I took more than I am putting in &amp; it still doesn't all fit!!


 It helped that I shared with my ladies. I couldn't believe I got it n a medium box.


----------



## disconik

> For the love of Holographic Jesus if we do it PLEASE let's do 2 boxes or keep the box at a reasonable size (says the girl that send 2 boxes)


 You know I had to rep you for the Donna quote of the day. lol


----------



## NotTheMama

We could do by area, then swap the swap boxes once they made it through the list. And sorry I haven't posted the pics of what I'm putting in the box yet. I'm trying to decide and got some unexpected news today and I'm in a bit of shock trying to process it. When I came home from work today all I did was sit &amp; think. I will post pics tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We could do by area, then swap the swap boxes once they made it through the list.

And sorry I haven't posted the pics of what I'm putting in the box yet. I'm trying to decide and got some unexpected news today and I'm in a bit of shock trying to process it. When I came home from work today all I did was sit &amp; think. I will post pics tomorrow, I promise.
Sorry to hear about the unexpected news, I hope everything is ok!

I think the area/swap boxes idea is a good one.  That way we can keep it going all around and if there are things people in the first group didn't want people in the next group could have a chance at them!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Sorry to hear about the unexpected news, I hope everything is ok! I think the area/swap boxes idea is a good one. Â That way we can keep it going all around and if there are things people in the first group didn't want people in the next group could have a chance at them!


 Thank you! I have been aimlessly reading &amp; posting mostly to keep myself occupied. I'm glad my hubby is coming home tomorrow. In a few days when packages start arriving though, I'll just have to smile and look cute!! Lol...I'm going to check Ulta now cause I have a coupon code to use.


----------



## BeMyBait

It takes so long for the boxes to make their rounds too! I've been dying to get involved in a circular swap and I don't know if I could wait 9 whole months for a swap to complete! I love how involved everyone is though. All the enthusiasm is what generates so much interest!

Quote:Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Could we split it into two groups say by area? Â It seems like there is a lot of interest in this, and that way a lot of people can be part of it and it might go more quick with two smaller groups vs one big one. Â Then the box(es) might stay smaller and more manageable too!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It takes so long for the boxes to make their rounds too! I've been dying to get involved in a circular swap and I don't know if I could wait 9 whole months for a swap to complete!

I love how involved everyone is though. All the enthusiasm is what generates so much interest!
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could we split it into two groups say by area?  It seems like there is a lot of interest in this, and that way a lot of people can be part of it and it might go more quick with two smaller groups vs one big one.  Then the box(es) might stay smaller and more manageable too!

Oh I agree, I've been wanting to get in on this for a few months now, waiting is the hardest part  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I keep setting aside polishes for when it's finally my turn to swap, ha ha.

If we had smaller groups of say 5-10 people I think it would got a lot faster!


----------



## DonnaD

Just to let you all know, I'm not gonna participate in round 3.  I've got so much going on just the thought of unpacking and repacking polish...which I am doing right now since I just got the other swap box.  Ugh.


----------



## tulosai

Perhaps someone could start a new thread for sign ups for the next box swap?


----------



## NotTheMama

Sorry for the delay ladies, I had some personal issues to work through. See my previous post for the things I took from the box. Here is what I'm adding;







I will be mailing it out on Monday to [@]lissa1307[/@].


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It takes so long for the boxes to make their rounds too! I've been dying to get involved in a circular swap and I don't know if I could wait 9 whole months for a swap to complete!

I love how involved everyone is though. All the enthusiasm is what generates so much interest!
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could we split it into two groups say by area?  It seems like there is a lot of interest in this, and that way a lot of people can be part of it and it might go more quick with two smaller groups vs one big one.  Then the box(es) might stay smaller and more manageable too!


I've been "lurking" here for a few months.  I'd LOVE to be part of a circular swap!  Watching/reading as the box has moved from person-to-person...  seeing what they added...  watching the box get "bigger and bigger"...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TammyH2144


----------



## NotTheMama

The box is on the move!!! Tracking is 9505 5000 3272 4098 0002 98 and should arrive on Friday to [@]lissa1307[/@]


----------



## feemia

This is kind of exciting. The box has almost completed it's journey. We should have had everyone stick in a postcard from their city.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is kind of exciting. The box has almost completed it's journey. We should have had everyone stick in a postcard from their city.
We talked about that but I think the box is too damn big LOL.  I was going to take it to the beach and take photos but it was too damn heavy!!


----------



## chrysalis101

> This is kind of exciting. The box has almost completed it's journey. We should have had everyone stick in a postcard from their city.


 We talked about that at some point. Turns out there wouldn't have been room anyway.


----------



## LinaMingo

I'm subscribing because I would be interested in joining if there is a next round. Pretty please!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Oh I'm so excited, I have been offline a lot...personal issues...and now my comp is dead and my phone is a butt.lol


----------



## NotTheMama

> We talked about that at some point. Turns out there wouldn't have been room anyway.


 Seriously!! I don't know how you guys got it in a medium box, I had to upgrade to a large!! I'll admit I'm not the best packer though. My husband probably could have gotten it all in the medium, but he wasn't home when I packed it up.


----------



## lissa1307

Its here!!!! Pics will follow later...


----------



## NotTheMama

Are we starting this again or no?  Just wondering....


----------



## BeMyBait

Following for the prospect of getting in =D *crosses fingers*


----------



## elizabethrose

I literally had no idea there was a Nail Polish Circular Swap until I saw this on my front page.  This is really cool!


----------



## chrysalis101

@@lissa1307 Are we going to do this again? I know there was a lot of interest in a second box when we were going the first time. Seems to still be some interest.


----------



## BeMyBait

Any word on this? I just realized today that its been a couple months since there's been an update =)


----------

